# Video-Thread: Fahrfehler (Crashes) / Analyse



## Marc B (13. April 2014)

Hi mal wieder,

viele Stürze auf dem MTB resultieren aus Fahrfehlern, wobei da die Ursachen häufig verschieden sind (Müdigkeit, falsche Angewohnheiten, Angstblockaden, sich verschätzen, falsche Augenblicksentscheidungen etc. etc.).

Dieser Video-Thread soll Crash-Videos sammeln und die Möglichkeit dazu geben, eine Analyse der Fahrfehler durchzuführen 

Zu Anfang ein Klassiker aus den UK, in dem man viel beobachten kann:






Was ist Euch am deutlichsten aufgefallen in diesem Video an Fahrfehlern?

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Marc B (15. April 2014)

Auch ein Klassiker - beim Drop keinen Impuls gegeben... und hier ohne Helm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mzungu (16. April 2014)

im ersten Video kommt es mir so vor, als ob keiner der Fahrer wirklich MTB Erfahrung hat. Die sitzen nahezu alle im Sattel, wenige stehen und die wenigsten haben das Gewicht nach hinten verlagert.


----------



## clemsi (17. April 2014)

och, ein paar kommen schon gut rum- wenn auch im moto style mit fuß draussen (was durchaus erlaubt is) 

Die, die nicht übern Lenker abgehen (weil zu weit vorne und/oder VR Bremse gezogen) fliegen entweder aus der Rinne oder machen die HR Bremse gar nicht mehr auf und rutschen einfach aus der Spur. 
Ich meine, fast alles lässt sich darauf zurückführen, dass man unsicher ist und versteift; interessanterweise sind viele ab einem bestimmten Level eher tendentiell dann zu weit hinten als zu weit vorne, und die Bremse im richtigen Moment wieder zu öffnen um die nötige Traktion wieder herzustellen oder konsequent durch eine Rinne fahren braucht halt neben technischem Geschick schlichtweg auch einfach etwas confidence - das trainieren viele Marathonis schlichtweg nicht. 
Aber: passiert mir alles auch gelegentlich mal wieder.... :-D


----------



## Oldie-Paul (18. April 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Auch ein Klassiker - beim Drop keinen Impuls gegeben... und hier ohne Helm.


Extrem schön zu sehen, was es heißt, dass das Vorderrad zuerst hinunter fällt. Bike und Fahrer geraten so in Rotation, d.h. sie erhalten einen Drehimpuls, der beim Absprung kompensiert werden muss.
Je langsamer man fährt, desto mehr Zeit hat es zum Fallen. Das Video halte ich allerdings für einen Stunt.


----------



## Datenwurm (18. April 2014)

Fahrfehler von mir - ziemlich am Ende der Strecke...


----------



## Jochen_DC (18. April 2014)

Hmm ich halte ja Video 1 für mehr als ungeeignet irgendwelche Fahrfehler zu dokumentieren. Es ist eine sehr steile tiefe nasse Stelle bei der offenbar nur mehr oder weniger die Jungs mit DH Bikes und vernünftigen Reifen runterkommen und schon die haben bereits zu kämpfen.
Für XC Bikes ist die Stelle offenbar doch recht fies. So ein großes Unvermögen seh ich bei den Fahrern wirklich nicht.

Video von Datenwurm:
Das is mal ein gutes Beispiel. Ursprungsfehler ist ja das zu langsame einfahren in die Sektion. Wär aber noch bis Sekunde 2 zu handeln gewesen. Da fehlt dann aber der Armimpuls nach vorn der dem Rad nochmal Speed gibt und dein Gewicht nach hinten bringt. Datenwurm geht da allerdings in die grobe grundposition und da war das gewicht einfach zu weit vorn


----------



## mpirklbauer (18. April 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Hi mal wieder,
> 
> viele Stürze auf dem MTB resultieren aus Fahrfehlern, wobei da die Ursachen häufig verschieden sind (Müdigkeit, falsche Angewohnheiten, Angstblockaden, sich verschätzen, falsche Augenblicksentscheidungen etc. etc.).
> 
> ...




Was schnell auffällt, die haben einfach nicht das Gefühl für so steile abfahrten.
Zu viel Angst, darum bremsen sie zu viel oder falsch.
2. sitzen die meisten ganz normal am Rad, also zu weit vorne, somit bekommen sie Übergewicht übers Vorderrad


----------



## Oldie-Paul (18. April 2014)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> Video von Datenwurm:
> Das is mal ein gutes Beispiel. Ursprungsfehler ist ja das zu langsame einfahren in die Sektion. ... Da fehlt dann aber der Armimpuls nach vorn der dem Rad nochmal Speed gibt und dein Gewicht nach hinten bringt. Datenwurm geht da allerdings in die grobe grundposition und da war das gewicht einfach zu weit vorn


Mich würde seine eigene Analyse interessieren. Er hat ja erlebt, ab wann genau es schief gegangen ist.
Ich vermute (als Abfahrtslaie), dass der Fehler darin lag, dass der kleine Baumstumpf überraschend kam. Durch das plötzliche Einfedern (Lenker kommt nach oben) gerät der Oberkörper zu weit nach vorn. Ob er durch die Korrektur der Körperhaltung beim Überqueren des Hinterrades Sattelkontakt hat und damit einen Kick bekommt, kann ich nicht erkennen. Es wäre aber möglich.
Als Datenwurm sollte der die Infos ja noch im Kopf haben und könne sie uns mitteilen.


----------



## Jochen_DC (18. April 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Mich würde seine eigene Analyse interessieren. Er hat ja erlebt, ab wann genau es schief gegangen ist.
> Ich vermute (als Abfahrtslaie), dass der Fehler darin lag, dass der kleine Baumstumpf überraschend kam. Durch das plötzliche Einfedern (Lenker kommt nach oben) gerät der Oberkörper zu weit nach vorn. Ob er durch die Korrektur der Körperhaltung beim Überqueren des Hinterrades Sattelkontakt hat und damit einen Kick bekommt, kann ich nicht erkennen. Es wäre aber möglich.
> Als Datenwurm sollte der die Infos ja noch im Kopf haben und könne sie uns mitteilen.


auf einer bekannten Rennstrecke kommt nichts überraschend.

Ich bin KEIN Abfahrtslaie ;-). Also Datenwurm  was war da los ?


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (18. April 2014)

Bei mir persönlich sehe ich immer wieder fahrerisches Unvermögen bei längeren flachen Kickern (ca. 15-20 Grad). Da hab ich oft nicht den passenden Impuls drauf um die Front in der Flugphase oben zu halten. Somit sind solche Sprünge noch recht Harakiri für mich. Bin auch schon mal heftig mit dem Kopf dabei eingeschlagen.

Komischerweise ist das Problem bei flachen Drops oder sehr steilen dirtlastigen Absprüngen nicht vorhanden.  Muss wohl ´n Kopfproblem sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Datenwurm (18. April 2014)

Dann will ich mal auflösen: Zum einen geht mir gegen Ende der Strecke schon mal die Kraft aus. Das begünstigt Fahrfehler und Stürze generell.
Hier habe ich meine Linie nicht getroffen, eigentlich wollte ich links neben dem Stumpf lang. Als das Vorderrad für mich unerwartet den Stumpf getroffen hat konnte ich das noch ausbalancieren.Aber ehe mein Körper wieder in normaler Fahrposition war rollte schon das Hinterrad an den Stumpf und diesen Kick konnte ich nicht mehr anfangen.

Übrigens, in Echtzeit ging das Ganze quasi so schnell von statten das ich mich urplötzlich wie Superman fliegend von meinem Bike getrennt hatte. In dem Moment haben mir die Wurzeln dort echt Angst gemacht.


Wenns gefallen hat, hätte ich noch ein Leckerbissen aus Barr(Frankreich) im Angebot ;-)


----------



## Deleted 244202 (18. April 2014)

Ah, Crash-Section-Videos 2.0 ... 

Folgender Sturz ist bei Sprüngen für mich das Horrorszenario schlechthin:





Könnte jemand erklären, wie es generell zu sowas kommt und wie man es vermeidet?


----------



## Jochen_DC (18. April 2014)

Datenwurm schrieb:


> Dann will ich mal auflösen: Zum einen geht mir gegen Ende der Strecke schon mal die Kraft aus. Das begünstigt Fahrfehler und Stürze generell.
> Hier habe ich meine Linie nicht getroffen, eigentlich wollte ich links neben dem Stumpf lang. Als das Vorderrad für mich unerwartet den Stumpf getroffen hat konnte ich das noch ausbalancieren.Aber ehe mein Körper wieder in normaler Fahrposition war rollte schon das Hinterrad an den Stumpf und diesen Kick konnte ich nicht mehr anfangen.
> 
> Wenns gefallen hat, hätte ich noch ein Leckerbissen aus Barr(Frankreich) im Angebot ;-)


barr bin ich mal gespannt. aber mit dem fehlenden armimpuls und der zu langsamen Speed dort hat ich recht. bei dir kraftbedingt was aber auf so ner strecke im rennmodus recht fix vorkommt.


----------



## Jochen_DC (18. April 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Ah, Crash-Section-Videos 2.0 ...
> 
> Folgender Sturz ist bei Sprüngen für mich das Horrorszenario schlechthin:
> 
> ...


meist eine Kombination aus vielen Faktoren. Viele fahren ihren Dämpfer ohne ausreichend Dämpfung d.h. er ist zu schnell und gibt den impuls zurück. bei solchen sprüngen meist in nem miesen Moment. dazu kommt sicher eine nicht optimale Haltung aufm rad (gewicht zu frontlastig) und der kicker hat dann auch meist weniger als eine radlänge was den kick noch begünstigt.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (18. April 2014)

Wie sieht denn die optimale Haltung beim Absprung aus?


Zu kurz springen ist auch doof


----------



## Marc B (18. April 2014)

Nose-Wheelies können ein schmaler Grat sein, besonders bei High Speed. Hier hat der Kollege den Sweet Point auf dem VR kurz überwunden und sich hoffentlich nicht verletzt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (18. April 2014)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> meist eine Kombination aus vielen Faktoren. Viele fahren ihren Dämpfer ohne ausreichend Dämpfung d.h. er ist zu schnell und gibt den impuls zurück. bei solchen sprüngen meist in nem miesen Moment. dazu kommt sicher eine nicht optimale Haltung aufm rad (gewicht zu frontlastig) und der kicker hat dann auch meist weniger als eine radlänge was den kick noch begünstigt.


Das ist mir zu allgmein.
Man kann gut sehen, dass er den kleinen Kicker zuvor, bei dem die Landung direkt anschließt, gut zurecht kommt. Hier war das passive Verhalten, das zur Vorwärtsrotation führt, passend. Und das behält er beim Holzkicker bei. Der ist deutlich länger als das Rad. Die Geschwindigkeit vermindert sich durch die Höhe. Dadurch hat das Vorderrad mehr Zeit zum Fallen. Hier war aktiver Absprung (Drehimpuls Gabel hoch) angesagt. Ist das Vorderrad ohne Bodenkontakt, gibt es keine Korrekturmöglichkeiten mehr.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (19. April 2014)

Hier einmal ein Crash in die andere Richtung. Der erste Sprung ist OK, aber der zweite! Überkompensiert?


----------



## vitaminc (22. April 2014)

Beim zweiten Sprung vielleicht den Lenker zu arg hochgerissen, fehlende Körperspannung um das Rad waagerecht zu halten..
Ich mag falsch liegen, weil bin Laie, aber ich hätte vielleicht die Haltung wie bei nem leichten Bunnyhop beim zweiten Sprung durchgeführt.


----------



## Marc B (22. April 2014)

Am zweiten Jump war der Fahrer sehr passiv am Absprung und hat dann auch schnell den Notabstieg in der Luft als Lösung ausgewählt - immer besser nach hinten (Popo aua)


----------



## Marc B (24. April 2014)

Der erste Fahrer macht das genau richtig, beim zweiten bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob der Abflug nur wegen seinem "Wegschluck-Reflex" passiert ist oder ob am Dämpfer auch etwas seltsam eingestellt ist...


----------



## Datenwurm (26. April 2014)

Und weiter gehts:

Steinfeld in Barr beim leider letzten Rennen dort. Ursache meiner Meinung nach gibt es später.

















Helm danach:


----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. April 2014)

Datenwurm schrieb:


> Und weiter gehts:
> 
> Steinfeld in Barr beim leider letzten Rennen dort. Ursache meiner Meinung nach gibt es später.


Für mich sieht es so aus, als hättest du nach der Steilstufe (durch den unfreiwilligen Nosie/Endo? erzwungen) eine Linkskurve ohne Countersteeing eingeleitet. 
Da ich nichts von alledem beherrsche, ist mein Urteil absolut neutral.


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (27. April 2014)

Komplett überfordert bei dem "Drop, wenn das einer ist??" zu Beginn des Steinfelds. Dadurch Landung auf dem Frontwheel und Kontrollverlust bis hin zum Sturz.


----------



## Marc B (6. Mai 2014)

Zu wenig Anlauf und zu schwacher Impuls am Absprung:


----------



## Free_Rider94 (7. Mai 2014)

Hätte da auch eins von mir anzubieten zum Analysieren 






Der Sturz ist bei 0:20 und danach nochmal in Zeitlupe.
Hab selbst garnicht wirklich mitbekommen was falsch gelaufen ist und versteh es trotz Aufnahme nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (8. Mai 2014)

Free_Rider94 schrieb:


> Hätte da auch eins von mir anzubieten zum Analysieren
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sieht man eigentlich recht gut. in der luft kommst du frontlastig das heck dreht sich leicht nach rechts dein Vorderrad landet und drückt sich begünstigt durch das querstehende heck unter deiner körperlast weg. nicht mehr zu kontrollieren und Crash.


----------



## Marc B (11. Mai 2014)

Mal was ohne krassen Horror-Sturz, dafür einfach klasse gemacht


----------



## CC. (12. Mai 2014)

Ihhhh...ein Fratzenbuchlink...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (12. Mai 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Mal was ohne krassen Horror-Sturz, dafür einfach klasse gemacht


Geistesgegenwärtig - zweifellos, aber wo könnte ich den Fahrfehler erkennen?


----------



## Marc B (13. Mai 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Geistesgegenwärtig - zweifellos, aber wo könnte ich den Fahrfehler erkennen?



Wahrscheinlich den Körper zu sehr mit in die Kurve reingelehnt 

Hier mal was, wo der Fehler auch beim Streckendienst liegen könnte - ansonsten Analyse: Zu hoch gesprungen....


----------



## Marc B (15. Mai 2014)

Gut, dass man kleinen Canyon Gaps nicht so tief fällt - Diagnose: Zu langsam angefahren...


----------



## Marc B (15. Mai 2014)

Hier wäre ich mal auf eine Analyse von Euch gespannt!


----------



## Udo_B. (15. Mai 2014)

Mit dem Hintern voll abgebremst.
In Sekunde 7 sieht man wie die Hose runtergelassen wird.


----------



## Anselm_X (15. Mai 2014)

Free_Rider94 schrieb:


> Hätte da auch eins von mir anzubieten zum Analysieren
> 
> Der Sturz ist bei 0:20 und danach nochmal in Zeitlupe.
> Hab selbst garnicht wirklich mitbekommen was falsch gelaufen ist und versteh es trotz Aufnahme nicht.



Lass mich raten: 1. Niedriger Druck im Vorderreifen. 2. Gabel (HS-)Druckstufe relativ weit zu. 3. Frontlastige, minimal schräge Landung mit durchgestreckten Armen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Free_Rider94 (15. Mai 2014)

@Anselm_X 
1. ca. 2Bar
2. 4 oder 5 von 14 Klicks
3. Leicht Frontlastig und leicht schräg dabei in der Arm-anzieh-bewegung


----------



## rehhofer (16. Mai 2014)

Das Beste zum letzten Video ist der Soundtrack - einmal in Echtzeit und dann in SloMo.


----------



## derAndre (16. Mai 2014)

Die Arschbackenbremse ist das härteste was ich je gesehen habe! Der Hammer. Ich bin mir nicht sicher was wohl schmerzhafter gewesen sein wird, die Bremsung oder der anschließende Einschlag. Es scheint ja eine Fahrerin gewesen zu sein aber das macht es vermutlich nicht weniger Schmerzhaft. Ich hoffe sie hat es "unverletzt" überstanden.


----------



## Marc B (20. Mai 2014)

Beim Pedalieren auf einen Stein aufgekommen und nun 3 Monate aus dem Rennen - bad luck für Jerome Clementz:


----------



## DerBergschreck (20. Mai 2014)

Die ganzen Helmkameravideos sind spätestens bei der Sturzanalyse sowas von wertlos
Es war noch nie so bequem, Datenmüll zu produzieren.


----------



## Marc B (22. Mai 2014)

Sieht nach ungewolltem Ausklicken aus... Euch auch mal passiert sowas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (22. Mai 2014)

bla whatever... fachlich kompetente Fehleranalyse scheint in diesem Thread eh nicht der Punkt zu sein


----------



## Oldie-Paul (22. Mai 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> bla whatever... fachlich kompetente Fehleranalyse scheint in diesem Thread eh nicht der Punkt zu sein


Ich suche auch vergeblich nach einer Analyse von dir. Und was das Video soll, bleibt mir völlig verborgen. Oder hast du zu lange nicht mehr gemotzt?


----------



## Deleted 244202 (22. Mai 2014)

Geht mir vielmehr darum, dass die meisten gezeigten Videos hier entweder keine richtige Fehleranalyse an sich zulassen oder wenn doch, dann ein kurzer Einzeiler nicht ausreicht. Wobei Fabian ja ein paar gute Sachen erklärt hat, da merkt man seine langjährige Erfahrung im Downhillbereich.
Das BMX-Video ist der Kategorie "shit happens" gewidmet. Ohne Helm selbst schuld, overrotated bei einem großen fakie stairset passiert halt. Dafür gab es dann ordenltich "auf die Mütze". Scheint mit der Cap/Mütze eh ein nicht enden wollender Trend zu sein. Ein festgeschnallter Helm geht bei ner Rotation halt nicht so schön fliegen.
Videos wie das von Jerome Clementz oder das mit dem Ausklicken in der Kompression mit anschließendem Sturz haben hier imho nichts verloren. Aber ist halt wieder nur meine Meinung...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (22. Mai 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Geht mir vielmehr darum, dass die meisten gezeigten Videos hier entweder keine richtige Fehleranalyse an sich zulassen oder wenn doch, dann ein kurzer Einzeiler nicht ausreicht.


Da gebe ich dir recht. Für eine sinnvolle Fehleranalyse muss auch die Kameraperspektive geeignet sein. Bei dem von Marc geposteten Video
muss etwas passieren, nachdem das Vorderrad über die Kante gegangen ist. Es ist sonst völlig unverständlich, dass das Hinterrad plötzlich wie eine Rakete nach oben geht. Ich vermute, dass die Fahrerin mit gezogener Handbremse mit dem Vorderrad aufgesetzt hat. Und dann folgte das Katapult. Die Geländeform scheint so auszusehen, als ob das ginge. Es bleibt aber einfach unsicher.


> Videos wie das von Jerome Clementz oder das mit dem Ausklicken in der Kompression mit anschließendem Sturz haben hier imho nichts verloren. Aber ist halt wieder nur meine Meinung...


Naja, Ausklicken scheint mir eher Pech als ein Fahrfehler zu sein. Oder sehe ich das als Nichtklicker-Fahrer falsch?


----------



## pndrev (22. Mai 2014)

Die Fahrerin setzt sich mit dem Hintern komplett auf das Hinterrad. Hose eingeklemmt, Hintern vollends auf's Rad gepresst, Schreckbremsung... der Rest ist vorprogrammiert. Interessanter wäre die Frage, *wieso *sie so weit hinten unten ist.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (22. Mai 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Ich suche auch vergeblich nach einer Analyse von dir.


Okay, bei der Backenbremse kann man doch einiges analysieren.


Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Bei dem von Marc geposteten Video muss etwas passieren, nachdem das Vorderrad über die Kante gegangen ist.


Die ganze Aktion hat ein denkbar ungünstiges Timing, allerdings passiert der Auslöser genau in dem Moment, in dem das Vorderrad die Kante verlässt.



Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Die Geländeform scheint so auszusehen, als ob das ginge.


Fangen wir also mit der Ausgangssituation an: Die Fahrerin steuert auf einen Stepdown zu, der, gemessen an ihrer Geschwindigkeit und sicherlich auch derer vieler anderer Fahrer in dem Rennen, mit einem recht kurzen Gap/Table ausgestattet ist. Daher muss man die Energie der Absprungkante ordentlich "aufsaugen", da man sonst zu weit über die Landezone hinaus fliegt. Die dafür in der Situation imho am besten geeignete Technik ist ein definierter Scrub. Allerdings ist das eine recht schwere/komplexe Technik. 


Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Ich vermute, dass die Fahrerin mit gezogener Handbremse mit dem Vorderrad aufgesetzt hat. Und dann folgte das Katapult.


Kommen wir somit zu der Fahrerin. Sie versucht nun die sich beim Absprung aufbauende Energie zu kompensieren, indem Sie nach hinten/unten ausweicht. Das ist nun der erste, aber in Folge auch alles verursachende Fehler. Anstatt dynamisch,aktiv den KSP zentral tief ins Rad zu bringen und so den Absprung zu schlucken geht Sie recht passiv hinter den Sattel. Nun ist Sie schon recht weit über dem Hinterrad und durch die aufkommende Kompression in der Absprungrampe wird ihr Hintern auf das Hinterrad gedrückt. Nun kommt was kommen musste. Jeder mit Dirtjumpvergangenheit kennt das: Sobald die Hose das rotierende Rad berührt und vom Hintern noch mit drauf gedrückt wird, wird erst die Hose und dann der Hintern schlagartig nach vorne gezogen. Das ist auch mit ein Grund, warum bei Dirtbikes möglichst recht wenig Platz zwischen Reifen und Sattel ist: Sobald mehr als ne Hand breit Luft ist kann man sich da fürchterlich die Eier klemmen 
Vom Jumpen kennt man auch folgendes: Zieht man in der Luft die HR-Bremse, so senkt sich durch das so aufgebrachte Drehmoment das Vorderrad ab.
Beides führt bei der Fahrerin nun zu einer sehr unglücklichen Verkettung physikalischer Gegebenheiten. Sie geht also mit dem Hintern passiv übers Hinterrad, wird von der Kompression nach unten gedrückt, Reifen bekommt Hose samt Kimme zu futtern, nimmt beides mit (erstes Aua), Fahrerin stoppt das Hinterrad nun unsanft mit ihrem Beckenbereich am Sattel (zweites (großes?) Aua), in dieser Zeit überrutscht Sie die Absprungrampe, das Vorderrad ist bereits in der Luft und ohne Bodenkontakt, d.h. die vom Hinterrad umgewandelte Rotationsenergie wird in ein Drehmoment nach vorne/unten umgewandelt, translatorisch bewegt sich das Gesamtsystem Fahrerin/Bike durch den Absprung weiter nach vorne/oben. Damit ist das "Katapult" dann erklärt.
Nun folgt die Flugphase. Das Gesamtsystem dreht sich langsam weiter, die Fahrerin reißt ob des zu erwartenden Aufpralls die Arme nach vorne und kommt unsanft zu Boden (drittes und sehr wahrscheinlich auch sehr großes Aua).
Wäre Sie also statt nach hinten "einfach" zentral tief gegangen, so hätte Sie wahrscheinlich "nur" die Flug- und Landephase verkackt. So tut es nun beim Kacken weh und Sie kann sich im schlimmsten Fall mit zwei gebrochenen Armen nichtmal den Hintern abwischen 

Ist natürlich alles eine saloppe Betrachtung eines "Fahrfehlers" mit möglicherweise schlimmen Folgen. Stürze, die hier offensichtlich weh tun und zu Verletzungen, wie bei Herrn Clementz oder dem beim Pedalieren-in-die-Kompression-Klickpedal-DHler führen, haben meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach nichts hier verloren. Es sei denn jemand posted von sich selbst so ein Video und bittet explizit um eine Analyse seines Fahrfehlers...


----------



## Marc B (23. Mai 2014)

Danke für die ausführliche Beschreibung, wäre echt cool, wenn mehr davon hier zu sehen ist 

Bei diesem Crash finde ich nicht die Ursache, sondern die Art und Weise des Abfangens bemerkenswert:


----------



## Deleted 244202 (23. Mai 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> wäre echt cool, wenn mehr davon hier zu sehen ist


Wäre cool, wenn von Dir wenigstens mal ansatzweise sowas hier zu sehen wäre...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (23. Mai 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Die dafür in der Situation imho am besten geeignete Technik ist ein definierter Scrub. Allerdings ist das eine recht schwere/komplexe Technik.


 Kannst du mir kurz das Prinzip dahinter erläutern? Ich höre den Ausdruck zum ersten Mal.

Und jetzt kommt eine schöne Analyse von dir. Bitte mehr davon. Diese Sprache verstehe ich.


> Nun ist Sie schon recht weit über dem Hinterrad und durch die aufkommende Kompression in der Absprungrampe wird ihr Hintern auf das Hinterrad gedrückt.


Also schon mal ein Grund, zentral stehend zu fahren, statt aus "Vorsicht" nach hinten zu verlagern.


> Sobald die Hose das rotierende Rad berührt und vom Hintern noch mit drauf gedrückt wird, wird erst die Hose und dann der Hintern schlagartig nach vorne gezogen.....Zieht man in der Luft die HR-Bremse, so senkt sich durch das so aufgebrachte Drehmoment das Vorderrad ab.


An das Drehmoment durch die Backenbremse hatte ich gar nicht gedacht.


> Stürze, die hier offensichtlich weh tun und zu Verletzungen, wie bei Herrn Clementz oder dem beim Pedalieren-in-die-Kompression-Klickpedal-DHler führen, haben meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach nichts hier verloren. Es sei denn jemand posted von sich selbst so ein Video und bittet explizit um eine Analyse seines Fahrfehlers...


Stürze als solche sehe ich gar nicht gern. Zu viele Spiegelneuronen aktiv. Es geht ja um Fahrfehler, nicht um Stürze. Als Anfänger weiß man oft nicht, worin ein Fehler besteht und welche typischen Folgen auftreten. Deswegen hat mir die Idee zu dem Faden gefallen.

Und ihr zwei:



Marc B schrieb:


> Danke für die ausführliche Beschreibung, wäre echt cool, wenn mehr davon hier zu sehen ist





Alpe7 schrieb:


> Wäre cool, wenn von Dir wenigstens mal ansatzweise sowas hier zu sehen wäre...


müsst euch jetzt nicht dringend irgendwo flachlegen, nur um hier im Video zu einer Analyse präsent zu sein. 
Aber wenn wir uns auf das Thema konzentrieren, kann das ein richtig guter Faden werden.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (23. Mai 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Kannst du mir kurz das Prinzip dahinter erläutern? Ich höre den Ausdruck zum ersten Mal.






Es geht dabei hauptsächlich darum, die Absprungenergie aufzusaugen, die Flugbahn dadurch flach zu halten, im Flug die aufgenommene Energie besonders mit den Beinen z.B. seitlich wieder zu entladen, dadurch ist das köpereigene Fahrwerk wieder ausgefahren, man taucht dann mit frühstmöglichem Bodenkontakt wieder geschmeidig in die Landung ein und hat sich so selbst die Flugkurve passend erarbeitet, statt sich mit einem zu weiten, hohen Flug über den Sprung tragen zu lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (25. Mai 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Ihr ..müsst euch jetzt nicht dringend irgendwo flachlegen, nur um hier im Video zu einer Analyse präsent zu sein.


, aber selber schone ich mich natürlich nicht. Hier mein kleiner Beitrag. Ich war völlig verblüfft, mich plötzlich auf dem Boden und dann noch in der Außenkurve wieder zu finden. Was genau war der Auslöser?


----------



## slrzo (25. Mai 2014)

Sieht für mich aus als ob das Hinterrad an der Wurzel?/Kante weggerutscht ist. Du fährst in die Kurve ein und umfährst das Ding mit dem Vorderrad, das Hinterrad läuft aber mehr an der Innenseite vorbei. Doofer Winkel, rutscht weg du liegst da 
Ist aber nur meine laienhafte Einschätzung.


----------



## Chaotixx (25. Mai 2014)

Du nimmst die Kurve zu eng- vorne kommst du um den Stein rum, hinten kommst du mit dem Reifen/Felge gegen den Stein und wirst weggedrückt. Darauf hin zerlegt es sich.

So sehe ich das


----------



## xXRichyXx (25. Mai 2014)

Mir schaut es auch fast so aus als wäre dein Gewicht zu weit hinten und dadurch deine Arme zu gestreckt. Dadurch verlierst du auch den Druck und Kontrolle am Vorderrad. Versuch in der Spitzkehre zentraler im Bike zu stehen und die Arme zu beugen, dabei hast du mehr Spielraum. Predigt man mir auch immer wieder ein da ich selber ab und an auch den Fehler mache.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (25. Mai 2014)

slrzo schrieb:


> Sieht für mich aus als ob das Hinterrad an der Wurzel?/Kante weggerutscht ist. Du fährst in die Kurve ein und umfährst das Ding mit dem Vorderrad, das Hinterrad läuft aber mehr an der Innenseite vorbei. Doofer Winkel, rutscht weg du liegst da


Ihr sehr das schon ziemlich richtig. Eigentlich wollte ich innen lang. Das wäre auch gegangen. Außen herum kommt das Hinterrad gegen die Wurzel. Das wäre vielleicht noch gut gegangen. Aber ich habe dabei das Hinterrad zu stark bis zum Blockieren abgebremst. Dadurch kam es ins Rutschen und schob mich gegen den Stein, der mir den entscheidenden Tritt gab. Ungebremst hätte es wahrscheinlich ohne Folgen überrollt.
Tatsächlich ist das saubere Bremsen in allen Kehrenlagen noch ein Problem, auch wenn die Fortschritte recht bemerkenswert sind.


----------



## sparkfan (25. Mai 2014)

In dem Fall habe ich richtig erkannt, dass dich etwas wie von Geisterhand (in dem Fall der Stein) nach aussen "kickt".
Hast du auch die VR Bremse benutzt? Unmittelbar vor dem Sturz sieht man, wie die Gabel belastet/komprimiert und anschliessend relativ schnell entlastet wird. Das wäre sonst in dieser Situation (fast Stillstand, Lenker stark eingeschlagen) auch nicht unbedingt förderlich für die Balance und die reibungslose Weiterfahrt.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (25. Mai 2014)

sparkfan schrieb:


> In dem Fall habe ich richtig erkannt, dass dich etwas wie von Geisterhand (in dem Fall der Stein) nach aussen "kickt".
> Hast du auch die VR Bremse benutzt? Unmittelbar vor dem Sturz sieht man, wie die Gabel belastet/komprimiert und anschliessend relativ schnell entlastet wird. Das wäre sonst in dieser Situation (fast Stillstand, Lenker stark eingeschlagen) auch nicht unbedingt förderlich für die Balance und die reibungslose Weiterfahrt.


Eigentlich wollte ich nur mit der Vorderradbremse arbeiten. Mein Fahrgefühl war sicher. Ich war zuversichtlich, diese Kehre das erste Mal zu schaffen. Sie ist übrigens steiler, als es im Video aussieht. Aber das wisst ihr ja.
Der Kick war völlig überraschend und ich habe der Kehre auch eine Verwarnung ausgesprochen.


----------



## Marc B (25. Mai 2014)

Ja, ich denke auch, dass das zu wenig gefühlvolle Bremsen das Problem war in dieser Situation. Es sieht auch so aus, als wenn Du das äußere Pedal mehr belastet hast, da die entsprechende Kurbel leicht nach unten geht, evtl. erklärt das den schnellen Fall nach außen. Was nebenbei auffällt: Die Armhaltung ist etwas zu gerade, dadurch kommt Deine Schulter zu weit nach hinten. Deine Blickführung ist auch zu sehr nach unten auf den Boden vor dem VR fixiert. Nur so, was mir auf die Schnelle auffällt 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## HTWolfi (26. Mai 2014)

Meiner Meinung beginnt es mit dem VR.
Du fährst vor bis auf die Wurzel und lenkst ein, jetzt bleibt der Reifen an dem dahinter liegendem Stein leicht hängen, die Lenkbewegung wird behindert. Du drückst stärker nach, der Stein gibt dann den Reifen wieder ruckartig frei. Da du auf der kantigen Wurzel stehst reagiert die Lenkung empfindlicher und Du übersteuerst. Der Schwerpunkt ist nicht mehr richtig über dem Rad und dann kommt noch die Wurzel hinten, die dir das HR nach innen rutschen lässt …
Den Ruck in der Lenkbewegung sieht man in der normalen Geschwindigkeit besser, das mit dem Reifen am Stein in der Zeitlupe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pndrev (26. Mai 2014)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung beginnt es mit dem VR.
> Du fährst vor bis auf die Wurzel und lenkst ein, jetzt bleibt der Reifen an dem dahinter liegendem Stein leicht hängen, die Lenkbewegung wird behindert. Du drückst stärker nach, der Stein gibt dann den Reifen wieder ruckartig frei.



Das war auch das erste, was mir aufgefallen ist. VR hat sich an dem Stein / der Wurzel erstmal festgesetzt. Das ruckartige Weitefahren erklärt dann vielleicht auch, wieso du kurz darauf reflexartig stärker gebremst hast ohne es zu merken.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. Mai 2014)

pndrev schrieb:


> Das war auch das erste, was mir aufgefallen ist. VR hat sich an dem Stein / der Wurzel erstmal festgesetzt. Das ruckartige Weitefahren erklärt dann vielleicht auch, wieso du kurz darauf reflexartig stärker gebremst hast ohne es zu merken.


Ihr habe ja alle recht. Der Stein brachte eine Phase der Unsicherheit. Das ruckartige Weiterfahren nach der Überwindung sorgte für den heftigeren Bremseinsatz. Das Querrutschen des Hinterrades (ab 0:44) gab dann dem Felsststück die Energie, das Hinterrad aus der Kurve zu kicken.
Das äußere Pedal ist bewusst unten, damit es innen keine Konflikte gibt. Das habe ich für solche Kehren so gelernt. Zu gestreckte Arme, zu kurze Blickführung, Schulter zu wenig herum genommen ....  Deswegen machen wir ja die Videonotizen, um das noch hinterher selbst beobachten zu können. Beim Üben konzentriert man sich meist auf einen, maximal zwei Punkte. Passende Automatismen entstehen halt langsam.
Im übrigen bin ich im zweiten Lauf (flüssig ohne Kameraeinsatz) die Kehre einfach gefahren! Aber ich habe ihr auch schon vorher gedroht.


----------



## frogmatic (3. Juni 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Was genau war der Auslöser?



Es zieht den Hinterreifen ins Kurveninnere, an den Stein. Auf der Wurzel gerutscht, oder Hinterrad blockiert?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (3. Juni 2014)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Es zieht den Hinterreifen ins Kurveninnere, an den Stein. Auf der Wurzel gerutscht, oder Hinterrad blockiert?


Das Hinterrad ist kurz vor dem Blockieren und tut dies beim Runterfahren von der Wurzel (geringere Haftung, da kurzfristig steiler) -> Rutschen gegen den Stein.


----------



## frogmatic (3. Juni 2014)

Auch wenns schwer fällt - hinten weniger bremsen. 
Das geht erstmal gegen jeden Instinkt. Ich habe auch eine Weile gebraucht, der Vorderbremse zu vertrauen, damit das Hinterrad rollen kann...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (3. Juni 2014)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Auch wenns schwer fällt - ... der Vorderbremse zu vertrauen, damit das Hinterrad rollen kann...


Ich bin mit Rücktritt und Stempelbremse groß geworden. Da musst du erst einmal feste Verdrahtungen lösen. 
Aber es wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (3. Juni 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> ...Rücktritt und Stempelbremse...
> Aber es wird.



Hihi


----------



## Marc B (5. Juni 2014)

Beim Absprung die angepeilte Linie verfehlt - aber krass abgefangen den Impact und einen Crash verhindert:


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Juni 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> , aber selber schone ich mich natürlich nicht. Hier mein kleiner Beitrag. Ich war völlig verblüfft, mich plötzlich auf dem Boden und dann noch in der Außenkurve wieder zu finden. Was genau war der Auslöser?



- rechtes Bein bleibt unten und bekommt allen Druck
- linkes Bein steht dabei nur lose oben am Pedal
- Schulter nach rechts und Bike nach links gedrückt
- Blick zum Kurvenausgang innen
- die Vorderradbremse ist spätestens ab dem Kurvenscheitel tabu
- flüssiger fahren und nicht mit der Bremse stottern


----------



## Oldie-Paul (11. Juni 2014)

Danke für deine Blickweise. In meinem Posting zuvor habe ich eigentlich schon die wichtigsten Punkte zusammen gefasst.



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> - rechtes Bein bleibt unten und bekommt allen Druck


unten ist gewollt


> - linkes Bein steht dabei nur lose oben am Pedal


Es steht oben, aber nicht lose. Ich wollte nicht am Stein hängen bleiben.


> - Schulter nach rechts und Bike nach links gedrückt


Schulter zu wenig herum genommen: ja


> - Blick zum Kurvenausgang innen


Das war hier nicht problematisch.


> - die Vorderradbremse ist spätestens ab dem Kurvenscheitel tabu


Ja.


> - flüssiger fahren und nicht mit der Bremse stottern


Ja.


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Juni 2014)

hab ich mir nicht durchgelesen


----------



## Marc B (14. Juni 2014)

Konnte heute abends kurz den Racern zuschauen, hier ein Clip von einer Stelle, an der Viele gestürzt sind:


----------



## pndrev (14. Juni 2014)

Ich würde sagen, das Bike mehr neigen als den Körper, dann kommt mehr Druck auf's äußere Pedal.


----------



## Velo-X (15. Juni 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Konnte heute abends kurz den Racern zuschauen, hier ein Clip von einer Stelle, an der Viele gestürzt sind:



Schade, dass ich deine ganzen Facebook-Video-Links leider nicht sehen kann.
Es kommt nur das Login-Fenster und ich habe (und möchte es auch nicht) keinen Facebookaccount.


----------



## scratch_a (15. Juni 2014)

Die Videos kann man direkt hier auch anschauen...hast du sie evtl. bei Firefox mit NoScript geblockt?


----------



## der_dino (15. Juni 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Konnte heute abends kurz den Racern zuschauen, hier ein Clip von einer Stelle, an der Viele gestürzt sind:



Zuwenig druck auf dem Vorderrad.. Körper zu weit hinten.. dann rutscht man so weg..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (16. Juni 2014)

Ohne Race-Modus war die Strecke easy und super zu fahren, beim Rennen stürzten die Leute reihenweise. Interessant waren auch die verschiedenen Techniken, die zur Anwendung kamen (Fuß raus und Sliden, "Drücktechnik", Legetechnik etc.). Einer der Favoriten stürzte auch:


----------



## Chainzuck (19. Juni 2014)

War da auch am Start. Glaube nicht das die Stürze (bei den Profis) alle auf explizite Fahrfehler wie "zu wenig Druck auf dem Vorderrad" zurückzu führen sind. "Zu wenig Druck auf dem Vorderrad" ist hier auch eher nicht als Fahrfehler zu sehen, sondern ein generelles Problem. Je schneller man diese Kurven fährt, desto größer wird die Zentripetalkraft, die dich "nach aussen drückt". Ab ner gewissen Geschwindigkeit kann das Vorderrad selbst bei bester FAhrtechnik einfach nicht mehr genug Druck aufbauen...
Im Rennen fährt man halt im Grenzbereich und da ist der Grad (besonders beim Wiesenslalom) schmal. Natürlich ist die Strecke easy zu befahren, es ist nur ne Wiese. Die Geschwindigkeit machts. Problem war auch, dass die Wiese im kurzen Training vorher staubtrocken war und gut Grip hatte. Dann zog im Rennen ein Schauer rein und es wurde um einiges rutschiger. Wenn man dann mit der gleichen Attitude/Aggressivität in den Rennlauf ballert, wie im trockenen, sind Stürze vorprogrammiert.
Zum Prolog selber, gute Stimmung und echt spannend sich mit Profis auf der gleichen Strecke messen zu können


----------



## Marc B (6. Juli 2014)

Bei solchen Strecken kommt es zu vielen Stürzen, die Briten scheinen das zu lieben


----------



## RMSlayer70SXC (6. Juli 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> , aber selber schone ich mich natürlich nicht. Hier mein kleiner Beitrag. Ich war völlig verblüfft, mich plötzlich auf dem Boden und dann noch in der Außenkurve wieder zu finden. Was genau war der Auslöser?



Kommt zwar etwas spät die Antwort aber meiner Meinung nach ist bei dir die Blickführung der entscheidende Punkt, der zum Sturz geführt hat. Wo Du letztens gelandet bist ist unerheblich. Im Video hat es den Anschein als ob Du die ganze Zeit dein VR anvisierst und die Hindernisse, anstatt dahin zu schauen wo Du hinwillst, nämlich ans Kurvenende. Der Blick sollte eigentlich weit vorausgehen. So lange man nicht dahin schaut wo man hin will wird das nix. mMn ein häufiger Fahrfehler, gerade bei engen Kurven.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (6. Juli 2014)

RMSlayer70SXC schrieb:


> Im Video hat es den Anschein als ob Du die ganze Zeit dein VR anvisierst und die Hindernisse, anstatt dahin zu schauen wo Du hinwillst, nämlich ans Kurvenende. Der Blick sollte eigentlich weit vorausgehen. So lange man nicht dahin schaut wo man hin will wird das nix. mMn ein häufiger Fahrfehler, gerade bei engen Kurven.


Das ist alles richtig, aber zu allgemein. Ich frage mich, hätte richtige Blickführung die Auslöser Stein vor dem Vorderrad, Wurzel und großer Stein in der Innenkurve vermieden?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (6. Juli 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Bei solchen Strecken kommt es zu vielen Stürzen, die Briten scheinen das zu lieben


Sind das jetzt Fahrfehler oder sind die Fahrer überfordert?


----------



## Marc B (7. Juli 2014)

Wohl eine Strecke, die auch den kleinsten Fehler nicht verzeihen kann (Unkonzentriertheiten etc.)


----------



## firesurfer (7. Juli 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Bei solchen Strecken kommt es zu vielen Stürzen, die Briten scheinen das zu lieben


 
also ich fand den letzten fahrer am problemlösungsorientiertesten 

technik opitmalst ...


----------



## Ritchi (7. Juli 2014)

firesurfer schrieb:


> also ich fand den letzten fahrer am problemlösungsorientiertesten
> 
> technik opitmalst ...


sehr geil wie er erst noch guckt und sich dann denkt "fuck it"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (7. Juli 2014)

recht sadistisch hier....


----------



## frogmatic (7. Juli 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Wohl eine Strecke, die auch den kleinsten Fehler nicht verzeihen kann (Unkonzentriertheiten etc.)



Sacksteil und kein Grip - knifflig. Aber fahrbar, wie der Kollege bei 3:49 beweist - man muss halt gut und locker auf dem Rad stehen.
Und ja, ich hörte schon aus 1. Hand dass Briten da einen ziemlichen Spaß haben, wenn andere sich abzappeln


----------



## delicious (7. Juli 2014)

aber sie feuern alle an wie verrückt 

richtige sportsmen


----------



## Marc B (8. Juli 2014)

Was zum analysieren, dieser Nosebomb crash sieht heftig aus:






Wahrscheinlich hat der Fahrer den Absprungimpuls zu sehr weggeschluckt und ist dann in einer passiven Position verharrt... Oder was erkennt Ihr?

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## ikke1711 (14. Juli 2014)

moin moin,






ich denke da hab ich alles falsch gemacht, bitte um helfende Tipps, evtl. auch was die mentale Vorbereitung angeht,
vielen Dank!!


----------



## Cherry (14. Juli 2014)

Das wievielte Mal bist du denn gesprungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (14. Juli 2014)

ikke1711 schrieb:


> ich denke da hab ich alles falsch gemacht, bitte um helfende Tipps, evtl. auch was die mentale Vorbereitung angeht,
> vielen Dank!!


Bis 4s ist alles OK.
Spätestens bei 5s beginnst du den Lenker zu drehen. In der Luft gilt Actio = Reacio ohne jede Einschränkung durch Reibung. Du verdrehst deswegen deinen Körper und die Kreiselwirkung des Vorderrades legt das Bike schräg. Um dir eine Erfahrung zu geben, nimm einfach ein Vorderrad in beide Hände und drehe es mit den Fingern an (oder lasse es andrehen). Und dann machst du eine Lenkbewegung mit den Armen als Gabel. Die Reaktion des Rades ist unerwartet. Es legt sich quer und berührt deinen Arm mehr oder weniger heftig.
Wenn du Angst hast, den Flip zu spät zu beenden, kannst du im oberen Punkt das Bike etwas an dich heran ziehen. Dann beschleunigt die Drehbewegung. Aber egal, was du machst, *halte den Lenker gerade*!


----------



## ikke1711 (14. Juli 2014)

Das war das 4. Oder 5. Mal wo ich den bf versucht hab, bisher vlt insgesamt 15 mal versucht und einmal "sauber" hinbekommen, aber zu 90% trägt es mich zu weit rechts raus. Dass die Schräglage des bikes durch den lenker mitbeeinflusst wird ist ein interessanter Punkt, ich spring das Ding eigtl nur aus dem Gefühl heraus ohne über meinen Bewegungsablauf viel nachzudenken.. Mein Körper verdreht sich auch oft dabei, also die Schultern, kommt das als Reaktion auch durch den lenker oder mach ich das unterbewusst als "Aktion"? Vielen Dank schonmal 
Edit: ich habe gerade nochmal gelesen, die Verdrehung des Körpers erwähntest du ja bereits


----------



## Marc B (16. Juli 2014)

Den Sattel ganz oben gelassen und den Absprung-Kicker dann weggeschluckt, sodass das VR sofort runter fiel - autsch...


----------



## Marc B (28. Juli 2014)

Vollgas von Schotter in tiefen Matschschnee - gut, dass der Boden weich war


----------



## frogmatic (30. Juli 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Den Sattel ganz oben gelassen und den Absprung-Kicker dann weggeschluckt, sodass das VR sofort runter fiel - autsch...



Weggeschluckt...?
Eher willenloser Passagier - auch wenn er einem leid tut.


----------



## Marc B (30. Juli 2014)

"Weggeschluckt" meint seine Armbewegung bei 00:01 Min., als er den Absprung-Kicker durch das Beugen der Arme "wegschluckt"


----------



## berkel (30. Juli 2014)

Meiner Meinung nach schluckt er eben nicht den Absprung. Er beugt zwar die Arme, bleibt aber mit dem Gewicht auf dem Lenker (sieht man daran, dass die Gabel voll einfedert). Richtig wäre den Lenker frei zum Oberkörper kommen zu lassen, oder ggf. zu sich ran zu ziehen und Druck auf die Pedale/Tretlager zu geben. Er hängt halt auch statisch auf dem Bike.
Bei der niedrigen Geschwindigkeit und flacher Landung wäre aber wohl eine Floater-Bewegung (Bike nach vorn durchschieben) sinnvoller gewesen - ist in diesem Fall ja eher ein Flatdrop als ein Sprung (der Sprung ist ohnehin dämlich, einfach nur eine Abschussrampe ohne Landung).

Siehe auch hier: http://www.leelikesbikes.com/controlling-mid-air-rotation.html


----------



## Deleted 247734 (30. Juli 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Den Sattel ganz oben gelassen und den Absprung-Kicker dann weggeschluckt, sodass das VR sofort runter fiel - autsch...



Wie fährt man sowas richtig? Der Kicker ist schon gut hoch, da sollte die Technik passen? Aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich mich bei sowas nach hinten lehnen und die Arme gestreckt lassen damit das Rad vorn nicht nachgibt? Oder wäre das völlig falsch?


----------



## djax (30. Juli 2014)

Sooo....dann wage ich mich auch mal....

Es sind meine ersten Bikepark Erfahrungen....komme eingentlich von der Strasse. Habe jedoch gefallen am MTB (Freeride/Downhill) gefunden...und möchte auch hier meine Fertigkeiten ausbauen. Scheint ja noch viel Platz nach oben zu sein  

Bin für jede konstruktive Kritik dankbar!












Danke, djax!


----------



## berkel (30. Juli 2014)

Sieht so aus, dass du mit Kraft/Gewalt und vornehmlich nur am Lenker ziehst. Dadurch kommst du aus der Balance.
Versuch mal mehr mit kontrollierter Körperspannung zu arbeiten und die Beine nicht zu vergessen. Zur Vorbereitung solltest du erstmal den Bunnyhop üben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (31. Juli 2014)

berkel schrieb:


> Bei der niedrigen Geschwindigkeit und flacher Landung wäre aber wohl eine Floater-Bewegung (Bike *nach vorn durchschieben*) sinnvoller gewesen - ist in diesem Fall ja eher ein Flatdrop als ein Sprung (der Sprung ist ohnehin dämlich, einfach nur eine Abschussrampe ohne Landung).





rad_fan schrieb:


> Aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich mich bei sowas *nach hinten lehnen* und die Arme gestreckt lassen damit das Rad vorn nicht nachgibt? Oder wäre das völlig falsch?



Dies Diskussion habe ich schon mehrere Male geführt, welches Bild nun hilfreicher ist...
Ich persönlich finde, wie @berkel, die Vorstellung "Rad nach vorne schieben" hilfreich, andere eher "sich nach hinten lehnen".

Unterm Strich geht es darum, Rad und Körper relativ zueinander so zu bewegen, dass der Lenker nicht absackt.


----------



## --- (31. Juli 2014)

djax schrieb:


> Bin für jede konstruktive Kritik dankbar!
> 
> 
> 
> Danke, djax!



Um dir Tipps geben zu können wäre es hilfreich zu wissen was du überhaupt machen wolltest. Wolltest du einen Manual machen, also auf dem HR fahren, oder war das völlig unbeabsichtigt?
Um diese Stelle zu meistern reicht es vollkommen aus wenn du nur gaaaaanz leicht am Lenker ziehst, das Gewicht etwas nach hinten verlagerst, die Arme durchstreckst und das Bike dabei unter dir nach vorne schiebst (Floater Drop). 
Auf gar keinen Fall stark abdrücken oder gar einen Bunnyhopp versuchen. Das machst du irgendwann später mal wenn du sicherer bist.

http://bike-channel.tv/film/fahrtechnik-mtb-12-floater-0


----------



## djax (31. Juli 2014)

Nun ja...wollte tatsächlich einen kleinen Bunny Hop machen. Der Manual entstand wohl, weil ich das Hinterrad nicht hoch bekam. Jedoch habe ich bis dato fast keinen Grip auf den Pedalen gehabt...Aber ja...der Floater Drop hätte wohl völlig gereicht.
Werde ich beides üben.
Danke für Eure Beiträge.


----------



## pndrev (31. Juli 2014)

Viel zu aktiv abgesprungen für den kleinen Drop und die Geschwindigkeit...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (31. Juli 2014)

djax schrieb:


> Nun ja...wollte tatsächlich einen kleinen Bunny Hop machen. Der Manual entstand wohl, weil ich das Hinterrad nicht hoch bekam.


Nicht, dass ich davon Ahnung hätte. Aber ich sehe folgendes:
Du springst aus der Beugung über den Lenker sehr aktiv ab. Du streckst die Arme voll. Damit hast du keine Korrekturmöglichkeit, das Vorderrad nach unten zu bringen. In der Luft streckst du auch die Beine noch etwas weiter, was das Hinterrad noch mehr nach unten bringt.
Du machst exakt das Gegenteil von dem was Lee hier schreibt. "Let the bike rotate under you."  in die Richtung, die du wünscht, geht nur, wenn Arme und Beine leicht gebeugt sind. Im übrigen war das, wie schon bemerkt, das Terrain für einen floater Drop.


----------



## FwLwSichTrp (3. August 2014)

Halo Freunde des gepflegten Bergabradfahrspaßes,

neulich in Winterberg. Ist der Zielsprung der Downhill. Der junge Mann hat sich leider dabei überschlagen. Bin gespannt was Ihr dazu sagt.
Meiner Meinung nach hat der Dämpfer Ihn geckickt und er war ein wenig zu unaktiv.

Ich hoffe dem Jungen ist nicht allzuviel passiert. Nachdem er sich berappelt hatte ging er wieder. Gute Besserung.

Gruß Peter


----------



## exbonner (4. August 2014)

FwLwSichTrp schrieb:


> Halo Freunde des gepflegten Bergabradfahrspaßes,
> 
> neulich in Winterberg. Ist der Zielsprung der Downhill. Der junge Mann hat sich leider dabei überschlagen. Bin gespannt was Ihr dazu sagt.
> Meiner Meinung nach hat der Dämpfer Ihn geckickt und er war ein wenig zu unaktiv.
> ...



Passiert dort relativ häufig. Der Sprung sieht ziemlich einfach aus, aber irgendwie kickt er einen komisch raus, wenn der Rebound im Dämpfer nicht passt.. Der Fahrer im Video sollte mal an der Dämpfereinstellung drehen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (4. August 2014)

Jetzt mal kein dramatischer Fahrfehler, nur eine Situation, die sich als etwas hakelig erwies.
Ist zu erkennen, was alles nicht wollte, wie es sollte?


----------



## jan84 (5. August 2014)

exbonner schrieb:


> Passiert dort relativ häufig. Der Sprung sieht ziemlich einfach aus, aber irgendwie kickt er einen komisch raus, wenn der Rebound im Dämpfer nicht passt.. Der Fahrer im Video sollte mal an der Dämpfereinstellung drehen.



Der Fahrer in dem Video fährt vollkommen passiv und viel zu hecklastig (Schwerpunkt) drüber, der Dämpfer ist da nicht das Problem. 

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (5. August 2014)

jan84 schrieb:


> Der Fahrer in dem Video fährt vollkommen passiv und viel zu hecklastig (Schwerpunkt) drüber, der Dämpfer ist da nicht das Problem.
> 
> Grüße,
> Jan


 

Vollkommen richtig. Der Fahrer war ordentlich schnell und ist wohl (aus Angst vor der Höhe/durchzuziehen?) nicht aktiv und zentral über dem Rad abgesprungen, sondern hat den Arsch nach hintenrausgestreckt und genau das führt zum frontlastigen Flug.



exbonner schrieb:


> Passiert dort relativ häufig. Der Sprung sieht ziemlich einfach aus, aber irgendwie kickt er einen komisch raus, wenn der Rebound im Dämpfer nicht passt.. Der Fahrer im Video sollte mal an der Dämpfereinstellung drehen.


 
Ne, da ist der Schwerpunkt dann einfach zu weit hinten.


----------



## jammerlappen (5. August 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Jetzt mal kein dramatischer Fahrfehler, nur eine Situation, die sich als etwas hakelig erwies.
> Ist zu erkennen, was alles nicht wollte, wie es sollte?


 
Ich weiß nicht so recht. Aber es sieht so aus, als wenn dein Kopf dein Unterbewußtsein noch nicht davon überzeugt hat, dass das was Du so treibst auch richtig Spaß machen kann. Irgendwie geht die Lockerheit und die Zuversicht ab, dass das eh klappen wird. Du kannst das ja. Aber es wirkt so, als wenn Du Dir das selber nicht glauben kannst und deswegen scheinst Du zu versteifen und verkrampfen. Und das führt dann zu den kleinen Unglücken. Dabei ist es nur fahrradfahren und das macht Spaß (manchmal muss ich das meinem Gesicht aber erst sagen, bevor sich der Spaß und die Lockerheit einstellen.

Du kannst die Treppe ja fahren, jetzt ist der nächste Schritt, das mal etwas lockerer, mit weniger Vorderradbremse und "einfach runter zu fahren". Es wirkt noch ein bisschen so, als würdest Du Dich gegen den Lenker "abstützen". Das wäre dann falsch => das gesamte Gewicht sollte auf den Pedalen lasten. Immer - ausser Du weißt warum es das gerade nicht soll.

Versteh mich nicht falsch, aber ich war die ersten Jahre meines Beikerlebens nur mit extrem grobmotorischen Fahrtechniklegasthenikern unterwegs, die sich immer wieder Gegenseitig vor Lappalien so fickerig gemacht und heiß geredet haben, dass selbst die einfachsten Sachen zu Problemen geführt haben. Heute halten die mich wahrscheinlich für einen Verrückten, obwohl ich insgesamt viel sicherer fahre und auch mehr Spaß am Fahren hab.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (5. August 2014)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht so recht. Aber es sieht so aus, als wenn dein Kopf dein Unterbewußtsein noch nicht davon überzeugt hat, dass das was Du so treibst auch richtig Spaß machen kann. Irgendwie geht die Lockerheit und die Zuversicht ab, dass das eh klappen wird. Du kannst das ja. Aber es wirkt so, als wenn Du Dir das selber nicht glauben kannst und deswegen scheinst Du zu versteifen und verkrampfen.


Das ist schon ganz gut gedeutet. Allerdings kannte ich die Treppe schon recht gut.  Als solche war sie kein Problem. Aber die Situation war gespannt. Das war der Auslöser, die sichere Zuversicht zu verlieren.
Das interessante Problem war dann, vom Geländer weg zu kommen. Die Bremse konnte ich nicht lösen. Das Geländer hatte ich zuerst nur mit dem kleinen Finger erwischt. Mit dem rechten Fuß kam ich nicht auf den Boden. Der Lenker hatte sich unter dem Geländer verklemmt. Ich konnte also auch nicht nach links abkippen. Einen Moment hatte ich keine Idee, wie ich wieder aus der Nummer herauskomme. Das war letztes Jahr. Dieses Jahr habe ich sogar noch die Rechtwinkelkehre - ohne das Hinterrad zu versetzen - in die nächste Treppe geschafft.
Insgesamt war das eine gute Erfahrung, wie stark die Psyche in das Fahrkönnen eingreift.


----------



## Marc B (8. August 2014)

Im Downhilll werden kleine Fehler derbe bestraft wie hier gestern bei Troy Brosnan (unverletzt):


----------



## Marc B (12. August 2014)

Nach 1 1/2 Tagen Shooting unkonzentiert, Blickführung vermasselt und irgendwo hängengeblieben


----------



## Marc B (13. August 2014)

Aua, Trains sind gefährlich:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (13. August 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Aua, Trains sind gefährlich:


Der zweite stürzende Fahrer konnte nicht mehr ausweichen. Der dritte scheint vorher gebremst zu haben, aber was ist dem ersten der Sturzgruppe passiert, dass ihm trotz optisch gute Haltung das Vorderrad so wegsackt? Es sieht aus, als ob der Hinterbau ihn kickt.


----------



## pndrev (13. August 2014)

Fahrer zwei und drei wollten jedenfalls vor dem Kicker bremsen, ist sich dummerweise nicht mehr ausgegangen...


----------



## Deleted 247734 (13. August 2014)

Ich fand das ja reichlich amüsant. 
Edit: wenn ich das richtig sehe lässt der dritte Fahrer nicht rollen, sondern drückt sich zu früh vom Kicker ab, das Hinterrad bleibt an der Kante hängen und gibt den Wurfimpuls. Die Haltung ansich sieht gut aus. Schaut mal genau hin.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (15. August 2014)

Der Fahrfehler als solcher ist uninteressant. Aber auf die magische Bewältigung des Sturzes bin ich stolz.


----------



## bobakilla (15. August 2014)

jan84 schrieb:


> Der Fahrer in dem Video fährt vollkommen passiv und viel zu hecklastig (Schwerpunkt) drüber, der Dämpfer ist da nicht das Problem.
> 
> Grüße,
> Jan





jammerlappen schrieb:


> Vollkommen richtig. Der Fahrer war ordentlich schnell und ist wohl (aus Angst vor der Höhe/durchzuziehen?) nicht aktiv und zentral über dem Rad abgesprungen, sondern hat den Arsch nach hintenrausgestreckt und genau das führt zum frontlastigen Flug.
> 
> Ne, da ist der Schwerpunkt dann einfach zu weit hinten.



Dass er seinen Schwerpunkt beim Asprung weit hinten hatte ist mir auch aufgefallen. Aber könntet ihr mir mal erklären, wieso dann aus dieser Position das Hinterrad im Flug nach oben geht (wenn doch das Gewicht draufgelagert ist)? Ich noobe mich zur Zeit durch die Bike Parks und vor genau dieser Situation habe ich richtig Schiss, dass ich im Flug zu stark rotiere. Und könntet ihr versuchen zu erklären, was ihr genau damit meint, dass er zu passiv gefahren ist? Ich versteh nicht genau, was damit gemeint sein soll. Was ist dann aktives Fahren?

Ich wäre euch wirklich sehr dankbar, wenn ihr das einem Neuling mal erklären könntet.


----------



## Marc B (16. August 2014)

...ein aktiver Absprung hätte wahrscheinlich geholfen:


----------



## jammerlappen (16. August 2014)

bobakilla schrieb:


> Dass er seinen Schwerpunkt beim Asprung weit hinten hatte ist mir auch aufgefallen. Aber könntet ihr mir mal erklären, wieso dann aus dieser Position das Hinterrad im Flug nach oben geht (wenn doch das Gewicht draufgelagert ist)? Ich noobe mich zur Zeit durch die Bike Parks und vor genau dieser Situation habe ich richtig Schiss, dass ich im Flug zu stark rotiere. Und könntet ihr versuchen zu erklären, was ihr genau damit meint, dass er zu passiv gefahren ist? Ich versteh nicht genau, was damit gemeint sein soll.


 
Das Problem ensteht beim passiven Absprung dadurch, dass das Vorderrad ab der Absprungkante von der Schwerkraft "herunter gezogen" wird (auch wenn es eigentlich noch steigt). Das Hinterrad wird bis zur Absprungkante dann schneller nach oben geführt, was die Drehbewegung einleitet. @Oldie-Paul hatte mal ein Video von seinem Fahrrad ohne Fahrer gemacht. Das hat den Effekt scön gezeigt.

Bis hierhin ist aber noch nichts "kaputt" gegangen und ein rein passiver Sprung funktioniert oft schon recht gut. Oft korreliert die Drehbewegung mit der Flugbahn und man setzt mit dem Vorderrad zuerst sanft in Landung auf. Das Problem wird aber häufig unbewußt eskaliert.

Hast Du den Schwerpunkt im Absprung schon hinten (vielleicht um dem Effekt kompensieren zu wollen), wenn die Bewegung eingeleitet wird, kannst Du dem nicht mehr entgegen wirken.

Verschlimmert wird die Drehbewegung zusätzlich, in dem man versucht den Absprung zu "schlucken": Man hat Angst vor der Höhe und "hebt" das Hinterrad durch einknickende Beine über die Kante. Das resultiert dann in nicht gewonnener Höhe und verstärkter Drehbewegung.

Kommte besonders scheisse bei Doubles mit looser-Kante ab mittlerer Größe. Siehe Video über mir 



bobakilla schrieb:


> Was ist dann aktives Fahren?
> 
> Ich wäre euch wirklich sehr dankbar, wenn ihr das einem Neuling mal erklären könntet.


 
Das Wissen um die physkalischen Hintergründe (bewußt oder nicht egal) und das gezielte Entgegenwirken. So geht man im Absprung tendenziell nach vorne und richtet sich quasi auf. Man kontrolliert halt das Rad, solange es geht und verhindert durch das Führen des Vorderrades den Drehimpuls. Wobei das hier schwer in kurzen Worten zu beschreiben ist. Die Bewegung entspricht in etwa dem, was du machen musst, um sauber von ner Bordsteinkante abzuheben und sanft zu landen.


Guck mal in den Überwindung zum Springen Thread - da gibt es auch ein paar Bilder zu.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. August 2014)

warum das Vorderrad runter geht weiß doch jeder der mal die bremse in der Luft gezogen hat.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (16. August 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> warum das Vorderrad runter geht weiß doch jeder der mal die bremse in der Luft gezogen hat.


Wer hat da an meinem Bike gefummelt?


----------



## bobakilla (16. August 2014)

@jammerlappen
Vielen Dank. Das war sehr hilfreich. Ich schau dann mal in den Thread, den du mir vorgeschlagen hast. Ich habe wohl bisher immer instinktiv meine Körperhaltung bei Sprüngen korrekt gehalten, so dass noch nichts passiert ist. Aber ich schau mir das mal genauer an, ich wüsste nämlich gerne, warum manche Sprünge klappen, manche nicht.

@Oldie-Paul 
Starkes Video! Da wird es wirklich offensichtlich, dass man auf mehr achten muss, als auf die Bremse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pndrev (16. August 2014)

Wenn man @Oldie-Paul 's Video mit den typischen Crashes durch passiven Absprung vergleicht, sieht man halt, dass exakt das passiert. Bike und Biker werden zum Spielball der Physik. Sehr cool.


----------



## jan84 (18. August 2014)

bobakilla schrieb:


> Dass er seinen Schwerpunkt beim Asprung weit hinten hatte ist mir auch aufgefallen. Aber könntet ihr mir mal erklären, wieso dann aus dieser Position das Hinterrad im Flug nach oben geht (wenn doch das Gewicht draufgelagert ist)? [...]



Wenn Du passiv und hecklastig über so einen absprung fährst passiert folgendes: Wenn das Vorderrad über die Kante kommt wird die Radkraft logischerweise 0 (es ist in der Luft). Durch die Hecklastige Position ist zum einen der Dämpfer stark komprimiert, zum andern ist auch die quasi statische Kraft hinten relativ hoch. 
Vorne keine Kraft, hinten hohe Kraft --> Es dreht das Fahrrad (und dich) nach vorne ein. 
Springt man aktiv ab verhindert man das zum einen dadurch, dass man das Vorderrad weiter oben hält, zum andern dadurch, dass das Hinterrad an der Kante des Absprungs leicht wird. 

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## Oldie-Paul (18. August 2014)

jan84 schrieb:


> Wenn das Vorderrad über die Kante kommt wird die Radkraft logischerweise 0 (es ist in der Luft). Durch die Hecklastige Position ist zum einen der Dämpfer stark komprimiert,


Dann sollte das bei einem Hardtail viel seltener und nur schwach auftreten.


> zum andern ist auch die quasi statische Kraft hinten relativ hoch.
> Vorne keine Kraft, hinten hohe Kraft --> Es dreht das Fahrrad (und dich) nach vorne ein.


Das ist die Anschauung. Die Physik sagt das Gegenteil. Es kommt zwar auf gleiche raus, aber die Verhältnisse sind anders.
Auf das Vorderrad wirkt unkompensiert die Schwerkraft. Also geht es ab nach unten.
Auf das Hinterrad wirkt die Schwerkraft, die aber durch die Reifen, Untergrund und Dämpferkompression kompensiert wird. In der Summe also die Kraft Null (!).
Zu bemerken ist noch, dass natürlich auch der Fahrer zu fallen beginnt, sobald das Vorderrad die Kante verlassen hat. Und das ist wegen der hohen Masse der wichtigste Effekt. Ein leichter Bunny-Hopp (aktiver Absprung) kann das alles kompensieren.


----------



## Harry. (18. August 2014)

Immer aktiv bleiben! (dann fährt man selber ... und wird nicht gefahren)


----------



## Marc B (18. August 2014)

Manchmal bringen einen auch externe Einflüsse zu Fall, der Kollege hier hat das noch gut gemeistert:


----------



## jan84 (18. August 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Dann sollte das bei einem Hardtail viel seltener und nur schwach auftreten.
> Das ist die Anschauung. Die Physik sagt das Gegenteil. Es kommt zwar auf gleiche raus, aber die Verhältnisse sind anders.
> Auf das Vorderrad wirkt unkompensiert die Schwerkraft. Also geht es ab nach unten.
> Auf das Hinterrad wirkt die Schwerkraft, die aber durch die Reifen, Untergrund und Dämpferkompression kompensiert wird. In der Summe also die Kraft Null (!).
> Zu bemerken ist noch, dass natürlich auch der Fahrer zu fallen beginnt, sobald das Vorderrad die Kante verlassen hat. Und das ist wegen der hohen Masse der wichtigste Effekt. Ein leichter Bunny-Hopp (aktiver Absprung) kann das alles kompensieren.



Nein, beim Hardtail tritt das genauso auf, nur in anders starker (aber immernoch sehr relevanter) Ausprägung. Beim Fully ist die Ausprägung auch vom Dämpfersetup abhängig. Das die Kraft am Hinterrad auf dem Papier in Summe null ist hat auch keine Relevanz bei dem Problem, es zählt hier nur die Kraft die aufs Rad wirkt, die dreht dich halt ein . Die Gegenkraft ist hinsichtlich der Dynamik der Erde relativ wumpe .  

Da drüber zu diskutieren ist aber müßig, da der Weg der Wahl zur Beseitigung einfach das aktive Abspringen sein sollte.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (18. August 2014)

jan84 schrieb:


> Da drüber zu diskutieren ist aber müßig, da der Weg der Wahl zur Beseitigung einfach das aktive Abspringen sein sollte.


.

(Wenn man allerdings Erklärungen 
zum Problemverständnis macht, 
sollten die auch stimmen.)


----------



## jan84 (18. August 2014)

Passt doch bezogen aufs Rad.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (21. August 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobakilla (21. August 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Manchmal bringen einen auch externe Einflüsse zu Fall, der Kollege hier hat das noch gut gemeistert:



Das ist ja nochmal gut ausgegangen. Da sieht man mal wie machtlos man gegen die Physik ist und wie lang auf einmal ein Bremsweg ist. Unglücklich war auch, dass der Fahrer ja ausweichen wollte, das Kind aber genau in die Richtung gesprungen ist. Ich weiß, das mag sich jetzt klischeehaft anhören, aber : Wo waren die Eltern?

EDIT: Boah, habs mir grade nochmal angeguckt, da läufts mir eiskalt den Rücken runter, wenn ich dran denke, was passieren hätte können. Gott sei Dank ist da nichts passiert.

@Alpe7
Mir ist besonders der Fahrer mit dem hellblau/schwarzen Rad aufgefallen. Bei 0:31 macht er einen Nosedive (oder?) und legt sich über den Lenker. Das Hauptproblem war wohl, dass er aus dem Stand der Drop fahren wollte, oder was würdet ihr sagen? Aber noch interessanter finde ich dass der Fahrer bei 0:43 wieder sehr tief mit dem Vorderrad fliegt, obwohl er ja eigentlich eine passable Geschwindigkeit fährt. Liegt das daran, dass er den Gewichtspunkt zu weit hinten hat?

Ja, und das mit dem Steinfeld ist bei den meisten ,glaube ich, Kopfsache. Wenn man da mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit drüber will, es berg ab geht und der Sattel relativ hoch ist, fällt man da leicht seitlich. In Heidelberg sind die Trails auch sehr steinig und wurzelverschlagen, ich kann nur den Tipp geben, den Sattel etwas niedriger stellen, das erleichtert die Gewichtsverlagerung nach hinten und man fühlt sich sicherer, weil man viel einfacher absteigen könnte, ansonsten noch den Lenker richtig fest halten, nicht verkrampfen, aber schon mit den Armen arbeiten und aktiv mit den Beinen federn, dann geht das wirklich. So mache ich das jedenfalls mit meinem Hardtail.


----------



## Marc B (21. August 2014)

Crazy, die CARNAGE-Videos der Briten zeigen, dass die Fans an der Strecke auf die Fahrfehler warten und sich derbe freuen bei Stürzen 

Achja, sowas hier will man bei Speed nie erleben...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (21. August 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Crazy, die CARNAGE-Videos der Briten zeigen, dass die Fans an der Strecke auf die Fahrfehler warten und sich derbe freuen bei Stürzen
> 
> Achja, sowas hier will man bei Speed nie erleben...


Und sollen wir uns hier jetzt auch über Stürze amüsieren? Über Fahrtechnik kann man da herzlich wenig diskutieren. Ich hatte mir von dem Faden einiges versprochen. Es wäre schade, wenn das zugunsten reißerischer Sturzbilder verwässert würde.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (21. August 2014)

Das Carnage-Video zeigt eigentlich nur trockensten britischen Humor. Besonders zum Ausdruck gebracht durch die Schlußszene. Zu Analysieren gibt es da auch nicht wirklich was.


Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Und sollen wir uns hier jetzt auch über Stürze amüsieren? Über Fahrtechnik kann man da herzlich wenig diskutieren.


Ich denke dem Initiator dieses Threads ging es eh nie ernsthaft darum hier fachliche Analysen anzuführen. Kein Plan, ob das jetzt für oder gegen seine Expertise spricht...


----------



## Marc B (21. August 2014)

Nee, amüsieren nicht (ich finde es eher krass, dass die Briten in diversen Videos sehr schadenfroh am Streckenrand johlen) - eher mal darauf schauen, dass man sein Cockpit sofern es aus Alu ist, alle paar Jahre austauscht! Ich selber habe schon drei mal live Lenkerbrüche in Action miterlebt und dann lange auf Stahllenker gesetzt...

Bei diesem Crash kommt alles zusammen: Falsche Haltung, falscher Abstieg, mental im Stressmodus hoch zehn:


----------



## Oldie-Paul (21. August 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Bei diesem Crash kommt alles zusammen: Falsche Haltung, falscher Abstieg, mental im Stressmodus hoch zehn:


Naja, wenn er den Sattel tiefer gestellt hätte und nach hinten abgestiegen wäre, wäre alles gut gelaufen. Er hätte so wie es lief, nach rechts absteigen und sich an den Berg lehnen können.
Aber der Anfang ist eine Versteifung der Arme und der hypnotisierte Blick ab 0:25.
Eine verbale Wiederholung der Kernpunkte vor dem Losfahren (was will ich tun?), hätte hier hilfreich sein können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (21. August 2014)

@Alpe7: hast Du es jetzt bald? Oder brauchst diese Kommentare auch weiterhin? Ich finde das Carnage-Video mal wieder sensationell, weil es einfach verdeutlicht, wie leicht Mountainbiken sein kann, wenn man nur an den Spaß an der Sache denkt bzw Spaß an der Sache hat. Warum schreibst Du nicht darüber?


----------



## Deleted 244202 (21. August 2014)

Ich finde das Cannock National Video mal sensationell, weil es einfach verdeutlicht, wie leicht Mountainbiken sein kann, wenn man nur Spaß an der Sache hat. Ebenso glaube ich an die Freiheit des Streckenzuschauers, denn dieser kann tun was er will und seine Freude zum Ausdruck bringen, wie er will und festhalten, was er will. Diese Erkenntnis von der Freiheit des Bikens schützt mich davor, mich selbst und die Mitmenschen als handelnde und urteilende Individuen allzu ernst zu nehmen und den guten britischen Humor zu verlieren.


----------



## orangerauch (22. August 2014)

Das Video: man hat den Eindruck Rennradfahrer sitzen auf den bikes (hoher Rahmen und hoher Schwerpunkt, Sattel oben, Lycrahöschen, enge Pelle) woher soll da die Fahrtechnikkenntnis kommen... blutige Anfängerfehler halt.


----------



## Mzungu (22. August 2014)

orangerauch schrieb:


> Das Video: man hat den Eindruck Rennradfahrer sitzen auf den bikes (hoher Rahmen und hoher Schwerpunkt, Sattel oben, Lycrahöschen, enge Pelle) woher soll da die Fahrtechnikkenntnis kommen... blutige Anfängerfehler halt.



Du hast auch noch nie ein XC Rennen gesehen, oder?
Schurter, Absalon und andere fahren genau so, und ich wette die lassen dich auf jedem Trail so aussehen als würdest du rückwärts fahren..


----------



## orangerauch (22. August 2014)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Du hast auch noch nie ein XC Rennen gesehen, oder?
> Schurter, Absalon und andere fahren genau so, und ich wette die lassen dich auf jedem Trail so aussehen als würdest du rückwärts fahren..


 richtig. allenfalls Endurorennen.


----------



## flashblack (22. August 2014)

bobakilla schrieb:


> Mir ist besonders der Fahrer mit dem hellblau/schwarzen Rad aufgefallen. Bei 0:31 macht er einen Nosedive (oder?) und legt sich über den Lenker. Das Hauptproblem war wohl, dass er aus dem Stand der Drop fahren wollte, oder was würdet ihr sagen? Aber noch interessanter finde ich dass der Fahrer bei 0:43 wieder sehr tief mit dem Vorderrad fliegt, obwohl er ja eigentlich eine passable Geschwindigkeit fährt. Liegt das daran, dass er den Gewichtspunkt zu weit hinten hat?



Den Drop kann man bestimmt auch gut aus dem Stand fahren nur sollte man dann sein Gewicht weiter nach hinten verlagern. Bei 0:31 fährt er los und lehnt sich um druck auf die Pedale zu bekommen nach vorn. Bei 0:43 lupft der Fahrer mMn das Vorderrad zu früh an, sodass es beim drop schon wieder in der Fallbewegung ist.


----------



## orangerauch (22. August 2014)

kein Video, jedoch ein lehrreiches Bild eines klassischen Fahrfehlers beim Stolperbiken:





Schlüsselstelle geschaft jedoch zu wenig Augenmerk auf das was danach kommt.


----------



## djax (22. August 2014)

orangerauch schrieb:


> kein Video, jedoch ein lehrreiches Bild eines klassischen Fahrfehlers beim Stolperbiken:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja.... In der MTB Bibel wird auch Gebetsmühlen mäßig wiederholt: "Look where you want to go!". Hat mich auch selbst einiges sensibler werden lassen. Aber vielleicht auch, weil ich wohl noch eher im Anfänger Sektor unterwegs bin.

Send by Tapalak


----------



## Marc B (22. August 2014)

Damnit, heute hat es Johannes Fischbach erwischt  Bei Race-Speed werden kleine Fehler hart bestraft:


----------



## Deleted 247734 (23. August 2014)

Scheiß Facebook, muss man sich anmelden ums zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velo-X (23. August 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Scheiß Facebook, muss man sich anmelden ums zu sehen.


Geht mir auch so - kann die Videos auch nicht sehen.
Und gerade Marc postet gefühlt die Hälfte der Videos mit Links zu Facebook.
Facebook - nein danke!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherry (23. August 2014)

Kann nur an euren Laptops/Betriebssystemen liegen - Ich seh alles, ohne mich irgendwo angemeldet zu haben...


----------



## Deleted 247734 (23. August 2014)

Cherry schrieb:


> Kann nur an euren Laptops/Betriebssystemen liegen - Ich seh alles, ohne mich irgendwo angemeldet zu haben...



Im Browser wirds angezeigt und eingebunden, aber im Tapatalk muss man sich anmelden.


----------



## ghostmuc (27. August 2014)

richtige Technik bei Wasserdurchfahrten

https://de.screen.yahoo.com/best-of...stick-vom-feinsten-radfahrer-f-111800081.html


----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. August 2014)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> richtige Technik bei Wasserdurchfahrten


Dann kläre uns jetzt bitte auf, wie man das richtig fährt.


----------



## ghostmuc (27. August 2014)

so wie in dem Video


----------



## pndrev (27. August 2014)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> so wie in dem Video



Du willst in diesen Thread hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/crash-section-bilder-berichte-biker-garn-teil-2.490166/


----------



## Marc B (27. August 2014)

Wie ist das passiert?


----------



## Deleted 247734 (27. August 2014)

Das ist übel.
Er kommt zu weit raus durch hohe Geschwindigkeit, lenkt ein und ihm ziehts direkt an der Rampe das Rad weg (zuviel Speed?).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## static (27. August 2014)

Angeblich ist das Vorderrad in einer weichen Stelle am Absprung leicht eingesackt:
_"In one of the biggest crashes of his career Scott was thrown over his handlebars when his front wheel bogged down in a soft spot on the take off."_ [http://www.beaumontracing.co.uk/news.php]

Auf mich wirkt das ausserdem so (wie rad_fan auch schon schreibt), als hätte er einen schrägen Anfahrtswinkel (von links nach rechts), den er noch versucht gerade zu bekommen. Genau in der leichten Lenkbewegung und nach vorne verlagertem Gewicht passiert dann das mit dem Vorderrad...


----------



## bobakilla (28. August 2014)

static schrieb:


> Angeblich ist das Vorderrad in einer weichen Stelle am Absprung leicht eingesackt:
> _"In one of the biggest crashes of his career Scott was thrown over his handlebars when his front wheel bogged down in a soft spot on the take off."_ [http://www.beaumontracing.co.uk/news.php]
> 
> Auf mich wirkt das ausserdem so (wie rad_fan auch schon schreibt), als hätte er einen schrägen Anfahrtswinkel (von links nach rechts), den er noch versucht gerade zu bekommen. Genau in der leichten Lenkbewegung und nach vorne verlagertem Gewicht passiert dann das mit dem Vorderrad...



Das war auch mein erster Gedanke. Das Vorderrad scheint wirklich irgendwo eingesackt zu sein, wenn auch seine frontlastige Gewichtsverlagerung bestimmt den Effekt verstärkt hat.


----------



## Marc B (3. September 2014)

Die "Todeszone" zwischen Lenker und Sattel ist gefährlich - lieber den Notabstieg nach hinten und zum Berg wählen, wenn man mental zu blockiert für die nächste Passage ist...


----------



## ventizm (3. September 2014)

was soll man da jetzt analysieren?


----------



## Deleted 247734 (3. September 2014)

ventizm schrieb:


> was soll man da jetzt analysieren?



Und vorallem wie will man hinter den Sattel absteigen wenn man keinen Bodenkontakt hat um sich wieder auf diesen hochzuhiefen?


----------



## Marc B (3. September 2014)

In dem Moment ca. wo der Fahrer am Anfang an dem Typen im blauen T-Shirt vorbeirollt, hätte er spätestens absteigen müssen, um sich erstmal zu sammeln und dann wieder sicher aufzusteigen. Wie bei den meisten Bikern dominiert hier aber die Gewohnheit des "nach vorne absteigen" und die Konsequenzen sind hart. Obwohl es ja Glück im Unglück war, dass der Fahrer genau durch die Bäume durchflog.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pndrev (3. September 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> In dem Moment ca. wo der Fahrer am Anfang an dem Typen im blauen T-Shirt vorbeirollt, hätte er spätestens absteigen müssen, um sich erstmal zu sammeln und dann wieder sicher aufzusteigen.



Das sehe ich auch als den größeren Fehler an. Dass er dann irgendwann nicht mehr hinter den Sattel zum sicheren Abstieg kommt, ist eher die Folge davon. Man muss auch im Rennbetrieb beurteilen, ob man mit der kurzen, geplanten Pause von Absteigen, neu Ansetzen, sicher weiterfahren nicht weniger Zeit verliert, als sich irgendwie auf Teufel komm raus durchzuwurschteln und dann so einen Sturz zu riskieren.


----------



## ventizm (3. September 2014)

kennt man den fahrer? sieht ein bisschen danach aus, als ob er nicht wirklich erfahrung hat.


----------



## bobakilla (3. September 2014)

Man sieht auch, dass er bei 0:16 mit dem Vorderrad im Boden hängen bleibt, während er versucht mit den Beinen am Boden das Fahrrad zu kontrollieren, das Hinterrad hebt sich, das Vorderrad springt aus der Blockade und überrascht den Fahrer komplett. Daraufhin war es für ihn nicht möglich das Fahrrad zu kontrollieren und er ist sozusagen vom Bike mitgezogen worden bis zum Sturz.

Meiner Meinung hat er nicht nur verpasst "sicher" und rechtzeitig abzusteigen, sondern er hat mit seiner verkrampften und nervösen Fahrweise die Kontrolle über das Rad verloren.


----------



## Guru (6. September 2014)

Ich musste herzhaft lachen, auch wen das sicher richtig weh getan hat. Das Fahrrad bockt wie ein junger Stier, sieht aus wie Rodeo.

Wegen Absteig-Technik: An der Stelle wäre wohl angebracht gewesen, das Bike zur Seite zu legen (Lenker nach rechts unten). Mit nach hinten ging da nicht mehr so viel. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Marc B (6. September 2014)

Auf pinkbike diskutieren sie hier schon wieder über die Dämpfereinstellung - kann es sein, dass der Typ auch zu schnell war?


----------



## seele (7. September 2014)

den hats oben am totpunkt nach vorne gedreht,wenn er den körper zum ausgleich nach hinten bewegt hätte wäre die kiste gerade geblieben imho


----------



## Oldie-Paul (7. September 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Auf pinkbike diskutieren sie hier schon wieder über die Dämpfereinstellung - kann es sein, dass der Typ auch zu schnell war?


Dazu gibt es drei einfache Fragen:
Könnte man diesen Sprung (abgesehen von der Landung) auch mit einem Hardtail oder einem Starrbike springen?
Was bewirkt bei einem solchen Sprung die Geschwindigkeit?
Was bewirkt der Dämpfer und wo tritt das auf?


----------



## seele (7. September 2014)

die drehbewegung fängt nicht gleich nach dem absprung an (dann könnte man sagen es kommt vom dämpfer)
so nach 5 metern geht das erst los (mit einsetzen der schwerkraft)


----------



## jammerlappen (7. September 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Dazu gibt es drei einfache Fragen:
> Könnte man diesen Sprung (abgesehen von der Landung) auch mit einem Hardtail oder einem Starrbike springen?
> Was bewirkt bei einem solchen Sprung die Geschwindigkeit?
> Was bewirkt der Dämpfer und wo tritt das auf?


 
Zu 1: ja

Zu 2: Dass man den Sprung überspringt / Angst vor der eigenen Courage bekommt => Was ich tippe und somit @marc_b in seiner Vermutung irgendwie begleite

Zu 3: keine Ahnung, aber ich halte für ein Gerücht, dass der Dämpfer für eine beschissene Flugphase eine Ausrede sein kann. Immerhinbringt der ja nicht mal ein Rad ohne Fahrer zum Hüpfen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (7. September 2014)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Zu 1: ja


Wenn man das also mit einem Hardtail schafft, bedarf es keines Dämpfers. Er stört höchstens. wenn er im falschen Moment ausfedert.





> Zu 2: Dass man den Sprung überspringt / Angst vor der eigenen Courage bekommt => Was ich tippe und somit @marc_b in seiner Vermutung irgendwie begleite


Ein zu weiter Sprung führt aber zu keiner Rotation. Allerdings dreht das Bike weiter, wenn man länger in der Luft ist. Das wäre dann aber ein Fahrfehler. Die Absprunghaltung war für einen kürzeren Sprung abgestimmt.





> Zu 3: keine Ahnung, aber ich halte für ein Gerücht, dass der Dämpfer für eine beschissene Flugphase eine Ausrede sein kann. Immerhin bringt der ja nicht mal ein Rad ohne Fahrer zum Hüpfen.


Wenn es in eine Kompression geht (z.B. Anfahrtskrümmung des Absprungs), dann federt der Dämpfer ein un zwar um so mehr, je schneller das Bike ist. Andererseits ging die Anfahrt in eine schräge Rampe ohne Krümmung über. Hier konnte der Dämpfer ausfedern, es sei denn, der Körper geht noch nach unten (so scheint es mir). Es spricht einiges dafür, dass alle drei Beiträge, Geschwindigkeit, Dämpfer und Fahrfehler in Bezug auf die Kombination der beiden eine Rolle spielen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (7. September 2014)

Ich sollte vielleicht noch weiter schreiben, dass ich der Meinung bin, dass bei Angst vor der eigenen Courage versucht wird, einen Absprung zu schlucken. Das setzen viele dann mit der Schwerpunktverlagerung nach hinten gleich. Das meine ich ist auch hier geschehen, mit der Konsequenz, das das Vorderrad den Sinkflug beginnt, während das Hinterrad noch geführt wird.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (7. September 2014)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ich sollte vielleicht noch weiter schreiben, dass ich der Meinung bin, dass bei Angst vor der eigenen Courage versucht wird, einen Absprung zu schlucken. Das setzen viele dann mit der Schwerpunktverlagerung nach hinten gleich. Das meine ich ist auch hier geschehen, mit der Konsequenz, das das Vorderrad den Sinkflug beginnt, während das Hinterrad noch geführt wird.


Das passt dann auch zu dem stärker eingefederen Dämpfer.


----------



## Marc B (8. September 2014)

Hm, hier sieht es danach aus, dass der Fahrer Panik bekommen hat, als er die Strecke leicht verlassen hatte. Was meint Ihr?


----------



## seele (8. September 2014)

hmm als er mitm arsch hinterm rad war gebremst und dann vorderrad ausgehebelt (?)
siehe das erste frame, der ist am baumstumpf hängen geblieben...


----------



## zec (8. September 2014)

Ich würde sagen, dass ihn der erste kleine Hopser über den Felsen aus dem Konzept gebracht hat - wenn man das Video Stück für Stück weiter laufen sieht kann man erkennen, dass das HR am Felsen einen Kick bekommt. Daraufhin macht er die Arme lang und geht mit dem Hintern zu weit nach hinten. In dieser Position landet er anschließend und bei der nächsten kleinen Bodenwelle hebt das VR ab, da er das Gewicht in der kurzen Zeit nicht mehr weit genug nach vorne gebracht hat. Und leider kommt dann eben diese Kurve die er nicht mehr packt.


----------



## Cherry (8. September 2014)

Also alles in allem zu schnell für sein Fahrkönnen würde ich jetzt mal so sagen. Das deckt sich wohl auch mit euren Posts. 
Das ganze ist natürlich stumpf betrachtet und nur mal so in dem Raum geworfen, trifft aber zu, denke ich zumindest.


----------



## Marc B (8. Oktober 2014)

Fehlende Entschlossenheit kann fatale Folgen haben, ging aber wohl glimpflich aus:


----------



## Guru (8. Oktober 2014)

Cherry schrieb:


> Also alles in allem zu schnell für sein Fahrkönnen würde ich jetzt mal so sagen. Das deckt sich wohl auch mit euren Posts.
> Das ganze ist natürlich stumpf betrachtet und nur mal so in dem Raum geworfen, trifft aber zu, denke ich zumindest.



Er ist eher Passagier insgesamt. Seine Arme haben keine Spannung. Schaut mal, wie gleich zu Beginn sein Kopf rumschlackert, weil ein kleiner Stein im Weg liegt...


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (14. Oktober 2014)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass man den No Footer auch einfach sein lassen kann.
*Was tun, wenn man beim Sprung von der Pedale geht???*


Nem Kumpel ist es im Sommer ähnlich ergangen. Abgerutscht und bei der Landung den Fuß runter genommen. Sprunggelenk, Mittelfußknochen, Bänder... alles Matsch! Sicherlich ein intuitiver Schutzmechnanismus, aber vielleicht kann man das ja auch rausfahren? (Arsch auf den Sattel und irgendwie davon rollen???)

Btw... Gute Besserung dem Protagonisten aus dem Video!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guru (17. Oktober 2014)

Irgendwie sympathisch (da offenbar nichts passiert und im Schnitt dringelassen). Crash bei 3:20 im Rider-Vorstellungs-Video 

Ursache? Ich tippe schlicht auf zu schnell und falsche Gewichtsverteilung. Was meint ihr?


----------



## speedbiker14 (17. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Nachaz (17. Oktober 2014)

speedbiker14 schrieb:


>


In den meisten Fällen Sattel zu hoch eingestellt, bzw. es wird nicht hinter den Sattel gegangen. Schon interessant zu sehen, dass sich seit 1993 nicht nur die Bikes weiter entwickelt haben...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (17. Oktober 2014)

Guru schrieb:


> Irgendwie sympathisch (da offenbar nichts passiert und im Schnitt dringelassen). Crash bei 3:20 im Rider-Vorstellungs-Video


Das fand ich auch sehr gut.





> Ursache? Ich tippe schlicht auf zu schnell und falsche Gewichtsverteilung. Was meint ihr?


Solange man den Absprung nicht sieht, kann man; meine ich,  kaum etwas Sinnvolles sagen.


----------



## pndrev (17. Oktober 2014)

Sie springt aber auch schon an mehreren Stellen zuvor etwas frontlastig - beim Crash war halt die Flugphase länger. Evtl einfach verschätzt wie lange sie in der Luft sein wird?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (17. Oktober 2014)

Sie sagt es doch selbst: "viel zu weit"
Bei korrekter Weite hätte die Haltung meiner Meinung nach gepasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (17. Oktober 2014)

Was mir auch aufgefallen ist: Der Lenker schaut mir für ihre Schulterbreite einfach ein bisschen zu groß dimensioniert, der Rahmen zu lang??? Dadurch kommt sie nicht weit genug nach vorne.
Schaut manchmal total schnell und irgendwie "wehrlos" aus, gerade im wurzeligen und sprunglastigen Gelände.


----------



## mynoxin (17. Oktober 2014)

Zu weit gesprungen, nächste Bodenwelle is sie fast reingesprungen. Hätte sie wahrscheinlich unter Kontrolle bekommen, aber der Baumstumpf oder was das is kam eben genau in ihrer Linie. Naja, durch die kopflast der Landung blieb nur der Abgang nach vorne. So seh ich das.


----------



## speedbiker14 (18. Oktober 2014)

5 Km/h Rolle inklusive VR Totalschaden


----------



## Speci007 (19. Oktober 2014)

Das liegt an den abgeschnittenen Strumpfhosen


----------



## Nachaz (19. Oktober 2014)

Als der Untergrund locker wurde hat er sich versteift, Schwerpunkt zu weit vorne. Dann hat sich das VR eingegraben und das in Kombination mit der steifen Haltung führte zum OTB.

DT-Swiss felgen mag ich persönlich auch nicht wg. Beulenpest/nicht steif genug. Aber das eine Felge bei so einer Aktion reisst, kann eigentlich nur an einem bestehenden Defekt oder einem wirklich besch****n zusammengezimmerten Laufrad liegen... interessanterweise steht in der Beschreibung auf YT dass es bereits seine 2te DT-Felge ist die reisst.


----------



## Deleted253406 (20. Oktober 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Fehlende Entschlossenheit kann fatale Folgen haben, ging aber wohl glimpflich aus:



Vor allem ist es unglaublich clever, dann auch noch ewig im Gefahrenbereich stehen zu bleiben und sich in aller Ruhe den Staub abzuklopfen :-/


----------



## Oldie-Paul (21. Oktober 2014)

Es müssen nicht immer die spektakulären Fahrfehler sein.
Ich habe mich mal wieder für ein kurzes Video geopfert:


----------



## Nico Laus (21. Oktober 2014)

Kurz zusammengefasst:
hoher Schwerpunkt, durchgestreckte Arme, am Vorderrad gebremst.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (21. Oktober 2014)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Kurz zusammengefasst:
> hoher Schwerpunkt, durchgestreckte Arme, am Vorderrad gebremst.


Also Schwerpunkt tiefer und weiter nach vorn?
Aber am Vorderrad zu bremsen ist hier zwingend nötig. Das Hinterrad kannst du vergessen.


----------



## pndrev (21. Oktober 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Also Schwerpunkt tiefer und weiter nach vorn?
> Aber am Vorderrad zu bremsen ist hier zwingend nötig. Das Hinterrad kannst du vergessen.




Achte mal, wie stark die Gabel komprimiert kurz bevor der Abflug kommt. Schwerpunkt niedriger (Arme beugen) und nach hinten (Beine beugen), hätte ich gesagt. Nach vorne bekommt man ihn ja nicht tief genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (21. Oktober 2014)

Schwerpunkt tiefer und nach hinten. Laufen lassen, auf dem langen geraden Stück nach der Kurve bremsen. Schau dir den Versuch vor dem Umfaller an. Da stehst du weiter hinten und tiefer, kippst das Bike in die Kurve und rollst es aus.

edit:
Ich habe mal durch deine anderen Videos gezappt. Die aufrechte Position und Bremserei ziehen sich wie ein roter Faden durch. Auf ebenem Asphalt kannst du in allen Lagen rollen, bremsen, balancieren, weiterrollen. Das ist aber nur begrenzt auf steiles, rutschiges Gelände übertragbar. Dort reicht ein unvorhergesehener Reifenrutscher um dich aus dem Gleichgewicht zu bringen. Positionier das Bike vor der Schlüsselstelle mit Anrollen, Bremsen, Balancieren, dann Mut fassen und beherzt die Schlüsselstelle durchfahren. Danach wieder Bremsen, Balancieren, ...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (21. Oktober 2014)

pndrev schrieb:


> ... Schwerpunkt niedriger (Arme beugen) und nach hinten (Beine beugen), hätte ich gesagt. ....


Wenn ich den SP nach hinten bringen soll, muss ich irgendwann die Arme mehr strecken. Erfahrungsgemäß hat dann das VR schlechteren Grip.


Nico Laus schrieb:


> Schwerpunkt tiefer und nach hinten. Laufen lassen, auf dem langen geraden Stück nach der Kurve bremsen. Schau dir den Versuch vor dem Umfaller an. Da stehst du weiter hinten und tiefer, kippst das Bike in die Kurve und rollst es aus.


Ich muss vor und in der Stufe vor der Kurve bremsen, sonst schießt man geradeaus in den Wald.


> ... Die aufrechte Position und Bremserei ziehen sich wie ein roter Faden durch.


Da triffst du natürlich einen wunden Punkt. Ich bremse zu viel und vor allem zu lange. Ich sehe das Problem beim Bremsen *während* des Einschlagens des VR. Vorher kann ich nicht einschlagen, weil ich erst zwischen den senkrechten Steinen durch muss, die nur eine schmale Kerbe freilassen. Dadurch entsteht eine Hebelwirkung und das VR schlägt weiter ein als es soll. Und jetzt kann das Rad seitlich um die VR-Achse kippen, vor allem, wenn sich noch irgendein Stein oder Buckel vor dem Rad herumtreibt. Ich hätte also vor dem Einschlagen die Bremse deutlich öffnen müssen oder?


> Positionier das Bike vor der Schlüsselstelle mit Anrollen, Bremsen, Balancieren, dann Mut fassen und beherzt die Schlüsselstelle durchfahren. Danach wieder Bremsen, Balancieren, ...


Danke für das Mantra. Werde ich mal systematisieren.


----------



## pndrev (21. Oktober 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Wenn ich den SP nach hinten bringen soll, muss ich irgendwann die Arme mehr strecken. Erfahrungsgemäß hat dann das VR schlechteren Grip.



Das ist natürlich richtig. Der Schwerpunkt muss in erster Linie nach unten. Geht halt durch den Sattel irgendwann nicht mehr. Dann hat man die Wahl, vorne oder hinten, und da ist hinten zu bevorzugen. 




Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Und jetzt kann das Rad seitlich um die VR-Achse kippen, vor allem, wenn sich noch irgendein Stein oder Buckel vor dem Rad herumtreibt. Ich hätte also vor dem Einschlagen die Bremse deutlich öffnen müssen oder?



Vor der Stelle, an der das Rad bei langsamer Geschwindigkeit hängen bleiben kann. Siehe auch meinen spektakulären beinahe-Abflug vom Rusenschloss runter. (Danke @Ghoste für's Auffangen!) Hätte ich vor der Stufe die Bremse aufgemacht statt runterzittern zu wollen, wär das Rad über den "Bremskeil" einfach drübergerollt:







Ist ja auch genauso mein klassischer Fehler, den ich an unbekannten oder selten gefahrenen Stellen auch immer mache. Ich will die Linie langsam, mit Bedacht und ganz exakt fahren. Je öfter ich die Stelle fahre, desto mehr Schwung lass ich stehen - die Linie ist dann nur noch 95% exakt, dafür trotzdem flüssiger und mit weniger Sturzgefahr. 

Also, wenn ich auf den Untergrund achten würde:


----------



## Max141111 (21. Oktober 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Da triffst du natürlich einen wunden Punkt. Ich bremse zu viel und vor allem zu lange. Ich sehe das Problem beim Bremsen *während* des Einschlagens des VR. Vorher kann ich nicht einschlagen, weil ich erst zwischen den senkrechten Steinen durch muss, die nur eine schmale Kerbe freilassen. Dadurch entsteht eine Hebelwirkung und das VR schlägt weiter ein als es soll. Und jetzt kann das Rad seitlich um die VR-Achse kippen, vor allem, wenn sich noch irgendein Stein oder Buckel vor dem Rad herumtreibt. Ich hätte also vor dem Einschlagen die Bremse deutlich öffnen müssen oder?



Wenn ich das richtig sehe blockiert dein VR direkt beim Aufkommen nach der Stufe. Du hast dort bereits leicht eingelenkt und dein SP schon recht weit vorne, sieht zumindest nach viel Gewicht auf dem Lenker aus anstatt auf den Pedalen (siehe Vorredner). Hier beginnt es bereits dich auszuhebeln und du wirst weiter nach vorne geworfen, deutlich an der noch stärker einsinkenden Gabel zu sehen. Die weitere Lenkerdrehung sehe ich als Folge deines Überwurfs, nicht als Grund für diesen. Bei eingeschlagenem Lenker am Hang nach einer Stufe ist das Blockieren des VR eh schon höchstkritisch, du stützt dich dazu noch auf dem Lenker/wegrutschendem Rad ab. Also aus meiner Sicht zaghafter an der Bremse ziehen, oder an der Stufe kurz loslassen und immer schwere Beine, leichte Arme.


----------



## Velo-X (21. Oktober 2014)

pndrev schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Vor der Stelle, an der das Rad bei langsamer Geschwindigkeit hängen bleiben kann. Siehe auch meinen spektakulären beinahe-Abflug vom Rusenschloss runter. (Danke @Ghoste für's Auffangen!) Hätte ich vor der Stufe die Bremse aufgemacht statt runterzittern zu wollen, wär das Rad über den "Bremskeil" einfach drübergerollt:



An dem Ausgang ist es eigentlich besser gerade über den Absatz runterzufahren (der sieht optisch größer aus als er ist), also ohne links vorbei über die Steine zu rollen.
Sonst landest irgendwann noch auf den Gleisen in Gerhausen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldie-Paul (21. Oktober 2014)

Max141111 schrieb:


> ... direkt beim Aufkommen nach der Stufe. ... sieht zumindest nach viel Gewicht auf dem Lenker aus anstatt auf den Pedalen (siehe Vorredner).


Das trifft wohl zu. Ich habe begonnen, in der Kehre das VR mehr zu belasten. Früher war ich oft zu weit hinten. Dann rutscht das VR in diesen Kehren einfach geradeaus, zumal der Trail hier meist nach außen abfällt. Eigentlich habe ich damit ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Wahrscheinlich war es hier aber zu früh, denn 





> Hier beginnt es bereits dich auszuhebeln und du wirst weiter nach vorne geworfen, deutlich an der noch stärker einsinkenden Gabel zu sehen. Die weitere Lenkerdrehung sehe ich als Folge deines Überwurfs, nicht als Grund für diesen.


Das trifft genau, was ich empfunden habe.


> Bei eingeschlagenem Lenker am Hang nach einer Stufe ist das Blockieren des VR eh schon höchstkritisch, du stützt dich dazu noch auf dem Lenker/wegrutschendem Rad ab. Also aus meiner Sicht zaghafter an der Bremse ziehen, oder an der Stufe kurz loslassen und immer schwere Beine, leichte Arme.


Nach dem was ihr schreibt, scheint es mir sinnvoll zu sein, zwar erst ausreichend zu bremsen (ist halt ein kurzes verblocktes Steilstück), für das Kurveneinlenken aber die Bremse weitgehend zu öffnen. Den SP kann ich hier wahrscheinlich problemlos weiter nach hinten legen, da das anschließende Trailstück weitgehend eben ist.
Danke für den Input.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (21. Oktober 2014)

Velo-X schrieb:


> An dem Ausgang ist es eigentlich besser gerade über den Absatz runterzufahren (der sieht optisch größer aus als er ist), also ohne links vorbei über die Steine zu rollen.
> Sonst landest irgendwann noch auf den Gleisen in Gerhausen.


Bei solchen Sachen ist es interessant, dass man, wenn sie sie laub- oder schneebedeckt sind, oft sicher fährt, weil man nicht sieht, was sich darunter verbirgt. Der Kopf ist nicht immer hilfreich.


----------



## Velo-X (21. Oktober 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> ...Der Kopf ist nicht immer hilfreich.



Volle Zustimmung!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldie-Paul (22. Oktober 2014)

pndrev schrieb:


>


Warum nimmst du eigentlich solch einen langen Anlauf, um dich untersteuernd in den Matsch zu legen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pndrev (22. Oktober 2014)

Showeffekt.


----------



## Ptech (22. Oktober 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Bei solchen Sachen ist es interessant, dass man, wenn sie sie laub- oder schneebedeckt sind, oft sicher fährt, weil man nicht sieht, was sich darunter verbirgt. Der Kopf ist nicht immer hilfreich.



Da ist schon was dran. Allerdings hinterlässt das bei mir eher immer ein Gefühl von "Glück gehabt" oder "gut gegangen", als von Fahrkönnen! Ich will lieber sehen, wo ich fahr und bewusst und reproduzierbar eine Stelle schaffen!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (22. Oktober 2014)

Ptech schrieb:


> Da ist schon was dran. Allerdings hinterlässt das bei mir eher immer ein Gefühl von "Glück gehabt" oder "gut gegangen", als von Fahrkönnen! Ich will lieber sehen, wo ich fahr und bewusst und reproduzierbar eine Stelle schaffen!


Dem kann ich nur voll und ganz zustimmen. Ich möchte eine Schlüsselstelle fahren können, weil ich weiß, warum ich das wie machen sollte. Der Ritt über den Bodensee ist nicht meine Welt. Aber es kommt bei passenden Umständen vor, auch in der Version "Pech gehabt".


----------



## jammerlappen (22. Oktober 2014)

Aber wenn man sich von einem "Hindernis" zum nächsten stolpert, fällt man irgendwann hin. Die Kunst ist dann irgendwann die Linien trotz kleinerer Hindernisse durchzusetzen und diese irgendwann nicht mehr als solche wahrzunehmen.


----------



## Ptech (22. Oktober 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur voll und ganz zustimmen. Ich möchte eine Schlüsselstelle fahren können, weil ich weiß, warum ich das wie machen sollte. Der Ritt über den Bodensee ist nicht meine Welt. Aber es kommt bei passenden Umständen vor, auch in der Version "Pech gehabt".



Im Falle der "Pech gehabt" Version ist es auch viel leichter das Missgeschick abzuhaken. Man entschuldigt es mit dem Argument "konnte ich nicht sehen"...! Wenn eine Problemstelle hingegen auch bei regulären Bedingungen nicht klappt, dann muß man sich wohl eingestehen, daß die Ursache woanders zu suchen ist !!


----------



## Ptech (22. Oktober 2014)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Aber wenn man sich von einem "Hindernis" zum nächsten stolpert, fällt man irgendwann hin. Die Kunst ist dann irgendwann die Linien trotz kleinerer Hindernisse durchzusetzen und diese irgendwann nicht mehr als solche wahrzunehmen.



Keine Frage: Linienwahl ist elementar!! Dafür braucht es aber ein paar Meter Erfahrung! Denk mal, da hilft Theorie nur bedingt weiter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (22. Oktober 2014)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Aber wenn man sich von einem "Hindernis" zum nächsten stolpert, fällt man irgendwann hin. Die Kunst ist dann irgendwann die Linien trotz kleinerer Hindernisse durchzusetzen und diese irgendwann nicht mehr als solche wahrzunehmen.


Das Durchsetzten ist ein richtiges Aha-Erlebnis. Danach sehen einige Trails anders aus. Aber bei Nässe halte ich mich eher an den Vorschlag, den der Trail mir macht, auch wenn er meint: "Lass es."


----------



## Marc B (24. Oktober 2014)

Zu langsam und zu wenig Impuls an der Kante - ein Klassiker?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (24. Oktober 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Zu langsam und zu wenig Impuls an der Kante - ein Klassiker?


Zu langsam? Das kommt vielleicht darauf an, wieviel Trial-Skills man investiert. Auf jeden Fall ist der Rider total passiv gefahren. Kein Schub nach vorn (meinst du das mit Impuls?), nicht einmal das Hinterrad mehr belastet. Auch mit einem einfachen Schweine-Pre-Jump wäre das vielleicht zu vermeiden gewesen. Soweit meine analytische Theorie.


----------



## oldrizzo (24. Oktober 2014)

@Oldie-Paul: Du und ich haben einen ähnlichen „Fahrstil", daher mal mein Tipp: sich immer wieder selber korrigieren. Wenn Du in einer rutschigen Kurve die VR-Bremse brauchst, bist Du diese Kurve vermutlich schon zu schnell angefahren. Daher: Tempo runter! Du sagtest ja selbst, dass das Bremsen hinten keinen Effekt hatte. Desweiteren, knie Dich „ins Bike" (zentrale Position), bringe mehr Druck auf die Pedale und ganz wichtig: schau nicht in die Kurve, sondern dahin wo Du hinwillst. Wenn das alles passt und Du sicher bist in Deinem Tun, dann kommt der Speed ganz von alleine. Mein AHA-Erlebnis war eine Haarnadelkurve, die ich bewusst zu schnell angefahren bin. Kurz vor der Kurve habe ich nochmal angebremst, dann habe ich aber die Bremse aufgemacht, den Blick und den ganze Körper aktiv in die Richtung gedreht, in die ich weiterfahren wollte (musste). Das Bike ging einfach mit, das Gefühl war „allmächtig". Also jedenfalls verdammt gut! Und schnell! Und hat den nachfahrenden Joungstern einen Ausruf des Erstaunens entlockt.


----------



## cycophilipp (24. Oktober 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Zu langsam und zu wenig Impuls an der Kante - ein Klassiker?



üb das an nem 10cm hohen Randstein und zwar gaaaanz langsam - Pflicht der Übung: mit beiden Rädern parallel landen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (24. Oktober 2014)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> @Oldie-PaulDesweiteren, knie Dich „ins Bike" (zentrale Position), bringe mehr Druck auf die Pedale...


Ich wollte so fahren wie Nino Schurter. Der fährt so eine Kehre mit gestreckten Beinen im Relaxmodus. Jetzt bliebe noch offen, was die zentrale Position im Gefälle ist. Aber ich weiß, was du meinst. Ich frage mich aber, ob mehr Druck auf die Pedale die ultima ratio ist. Schließlich muss das Vorderrad belastet werden, wenn es führen soll. 





> und ganz wichtig: schau nicht in die Kurve, sondern dahin wo Du hinwillst.


Da gebe ich dir völlig recht. Der Fehler unterläuft mir immer wieder einmal. Der Anteil der richtigen Blickführung nimmt aber zu, auch dank solch hilfreicher Ermahnungen.


> Wenn das alles passt und Du sicher bist in Deinem Tun, dann kommt der Speed ganz von alleine. Mein AHA-Erlebnis war eine Haarnadelkurve, die ich bewusst zu schnell angefahren bin. Kurz vor der Kurve habe ich nochmal angebremst, dann habe ich aber die Bremse aufgemacht, den Blick und den *ganze Körper* aktiv in die Richtung gedreht, in die ich weiterfahren wollte (musste). Das Bike ging einfach mit, das Gefühl war „allmächtig". Also jedenfalls verdammt gut! Und schnell! Und hat den nachfahrenden Joungstern einen Ausruf des Erstaunens entlockt.


Ganz so gut war ich noch nie, aber die Drehung des ganzen Körpers (Hervorhebung oben von mir), durch die Schulterdrehung initiiert, hat sich als sehr wirksam erwiesen, wenn ich sie nicht gerade wieder einmal vergesse.


----------



## SeppV (24. Oktober 2014)

@Oldie-Paul Ich glaube dein größtes Problem ist die "verbissene" Haltung auf dem Bike.

Auch anhand deiner Fragen hier glaube ich du machst dir viel zu viele Gedanken im Bezug auf solche schwierigeren Passagen.
Lass die Bremse einfach mal in der Kurve offen, dann kann das nicht passieren.

Du hast gesagt man kann auf keinen Fall ohne Bremse durch diese Kurve.
Das stimmt nicht, ich bin mir zu 100% sicher dass das der einfachste Weg ist.

Das nervöse Bremsen verlagert dein Gewicht nach vorn, und dein Lenker knickt weg => Du fliegst über den Lenker.

Lass das Rad mehr laufen und du wirst sehen, alles geht viel viel leichter.

Grüße
Sepp


----------



## oldrizzo (24. Oktober 2014)

Wenn deine Position auf dem Bike stimmt, dann hast Du genug Druck auf dem VR. Bei zuviel Druck auf dem VR entlastest Du das HR und das rutscht im dümmsten Fall an Dir vorbei. Das kennst Du vllt. wenn das Bike sich bei rutschigen Steilabfahrten quer stellen will. Auch hier.... Je tiefer ich im Bike stehe, umso mehr Kontrolle habe ich. Am Anfang war ich selbst dabei steif wie ein Stecken. Aber auch das hat sich gegeben.


----------



## dertutnix (24. Oktober 2014)

SeppV schrieb:


> Du hast gesagt man kann auf keinen Fall ohne Bremse durch diese Kurve.
> Das stimmt nicht, ich bin mir zu 100% sicher dass das der einfachste Weg ist.



Frage zum Bremsen: gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen Bremsen = Entschleunigen und Bremsen = Tempo halten? Ich meine ja. Gerade bei Kurven im steilen Gelände wird die Bremse zu betätigen sein, zumindest wenn ansonsten die Gefahr der hohen Beschleunigung bestehen würde. Daher könnte doch der Ablauf sein:
(1) Entschleunigen auf die meist individuelle Kurvengeschwindigkeit bis zur Kurveneinfahrt
(2) Halten der Geschwindigkeit in der Kurve bis etwa zum Scheitelpunkt
(3) Erhöhen der Geschwindigkeit nach dem Scheitelpunkt
Im idealen Fall wird alles lediglich über das betätigen des Bremshebels reguliert

Dann die von @oldrizzo angesprochene, kompakte Position einnehmen (= Zentralposition gilt beim Bergabfahren und beim Kurvenfahren), wobei ich weniger auf die Belastung der Füße achten würde, sondern auf den lastenfreien Lenker in der Kurve oder beim Abfahren. Den kann ich nach meiner Erfahrung besser feststellen, Korrektur kann meist die gleichmäßige Belastung der Füße sein, ggf. auch den Stand auf den Pedalen erfühlen.
Der Vorteil der Zentralposition ist, dass das VR genügend Belastung erfährt, damit du etwa die Spur halten kannst. Da du beim Bergabfahren auch mehr Schub nach vorne bringst, wird sich der Druck auf das VR eher erhöhen. Aus der ZP kannst du dann sicher noch bewusst mit Impulsen arbeiten, aber das bedeutet dann schon relativ viel Wissen über Aktion und Reaktion...


----------



## oldrizzo (24. Oktober 2014)

Oder so.... 

Das richtige Tempo zu wählen hatte ich bei meinem Einstieg in das Thema schon geschrieben. Und nur falls ich mich da missverständlich ausgedrückt haben sollte.... Ich meinte explizit in der Kurve nicht mehr zu bremsen, sondern flüssig durchzufahren. Es sei denn, man hat etwas ganz spezielles vor.... Wobei ich auch gerne mal nachbremse, wenn ich mich mal wieder mit dem Tempo vergriffen habe. Dann passiert aber meist auch was Dummes. Den Lenker beim Kehrenfahren lastfrei zu halten, ist für mich eher eine hohe Kunst. Aber man muss ja noch Ziele haben, auch in meinem Alter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (24. Oktober 2014)

SeppV schrieb:


> @Oldie-Paul Ich glaube dein größtes Problem ist die "verbissene" Haltung auf dem Bike.


Danke Sepp, aber eigentlich bin ich immer lockerer geworden, auch in dieser Kehre, die ich schon recht flott gefahren bin.







> Auch anhand deiner Fragen hier glaube ich du machst dir viel zu viele Gedanken im Bezug auf solche schwierigeren Passagen.


Nun ja, ich mach mir Gedanken und versuche dann die verschiedene Lösungen zu fahren.


> Lass die Bremse einfach mal in der Kurve offen, dann kann das nicht passieren.
> Du hast gesagt man kann auf keinen Fall ohne Bremse durch diese Kurve.
> Das stimmt nicht, ich bin mir zu 100% sicher dass das der einfachste Weg ist.


Da muss ich dir doch widersprechen. Vom Beginn der Kehre, d.h. Einschlag des Lenkers 90°, bis zur Ausfahrt ebenfalls 90° liegt ein Höhenunterschied von 1m, der in einer Rinne zwischen zwei hohen Steinen gefahren werden muss. Da macht das laufen lassen Probleme.


> Lass das Rad mehr laufen und du wirst sehen, alles geht viel viel leichter.


Generell gebe ich dir Recht.


oldrizzo schrieb:


> Wenn deine Position auf dem Bike stimmt, dann hast Du genug Druck auf dem VR. Bei zuviel Druck auf dem VR entlastest Du das HR und das rutscht im dümmsten Fall an Dir vorbei....


Ja, das macht es hier gern, vor allem, wenn reichlich Laub liegt.


> Am Anfang war ich selbst dabei steif wie ein Stecken. Aber auch das hat sich gegeben.


Da machst du mir ja Hoffnung. Danke.


----------



## dertutnix (24. Oktober 2014)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> .... Ich meinte explizit in der Kurve nicht mehr zu bremsen, sondern flüssig durchzufahren...



bremsen = entschleunigen oder Bremsgriff betätigen für das Tempohalten? Tempo halten in der Kurve = hin zum flüssigen Kurvenfahren...

Lastenfreier Lenker in der Kurve ist gar nicht so schwer, einfach mal bei griffigem Untergrund versuchen, kriegst du auch in deinem Alter hin


----------



## Oldie-Paul (24. Oktober 2014)

@dertutnix  Gutes Posting. Vor allem die drei Punkte kann ich mir gut einprägen und abrufen.
Nur in einem Punkte kann ich dir nicht zustimmen:


dertutnix schrieb:


> Da du beim Bergabfahren auch mehr Schub nach vorne bringst, wird sich der Druck auf das VR eher erhöhen.


Bei der schiefen Ebene nimmt mit dem Gefälle der Schub nach unten (Hangabtriebskraft) zu, aber der Druck auf das Vorderrad (Normalkraft) nimmt analog ab. Und diese Normalkraft (auf die Hangebene) entscheidet über die Kurvenführung. Das ändert sich nur dann, wenn das Vorderrad gerade auf ein ebenes Wegstück aufläuft, wenn man die Kurve fährt oder einleitet.

Apropos: 





> ...kriegst du auch in deinem Alter hin


Von welchem Alter reden wir hier eigentlich?


----------



## oldrizzo (24. Oktober 2014)

Übers Alter redet man nicht, das macht sich schon von alleine bemerkbar.
@dertutnix: Das sollten wir bei einem Zwetschgendatschi mit Sahne diskutieren finde ich....


----------



## Nico Laus (25. Oktober 2014)




----------



## dertutnix (25. Oktober 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> ...Nur in einem Punkte kann ich dir nicht zustimmen:
> Bei der schiefen Ebene nimmt mit dem Gefälle der Schub nach unten (Hangabtriebskraft) zu, aber der Druck auf das Vorderrad (Normalkraft) nimmt analog ab. Und diese Normalkraft (auf die Hangebene) entscheidet über die Kurvenführung. Das ändert sich nur dann, wenn das Vorderrad gerade auf ein ebenes Wegstück aufläuft, wenn man die Kurve fährt oder einleitet...



das mag physikalisch korrekt sein. Ich muss mal darauf achten, wie ich das wahrnehme, wissenschaftliche das zu begründen scheitere ich.
Wie komme ich zu der Aussage: Ich höre gerne Menschen zu, die sich viel und auch beruflich mit dem Fahrrad auseinandersetzen. Häufig höre ich, dass bei der Abfahrt gegenüber der Ebene die Federgabel mehr eintauchen würde, warum sie entsprechend abzustimmen wäre. Daher bin ich dann wohl davon ausgegangen, dass das Gewicht bei einer Abfahrt eben mehr nach vorne schiebt.
Da ich ohne Federgabel unterwegs bin, kann ich das selber nicht testen. Ich schaue das nächste mal bei meinen Mitfahrern mal...

@oldrizzo: gerne


----------



## Oldie-Paul (25. Oktober 2014)

dertutnix schrieb:


> Wie komme ich zu der Aussage: Ich höre gerne Menschen zu, die sich viel und auch beruflich mit dem Fahrrad auseinandersetzen. Häufig höre ich, dass bei der Abfahrt gegenüber der Ebene die Federgabel mehr eintauchen würde, warum sie entsprechend abzustimmen wäre.


Verstehe, was du meinst. Das hängt mit der momentanen Radlastverteilung zusammen und der Tatsache, dass man bergab sehr oft bremsen muss.


oldrizzo schrieb:


> Übers Alter redet man nicht, das macht sich schon von alleine bemerkbar.


----------



## Max141111 (25. Oktober 2014)

Wenn dein Tretlager exakt mittig zwischen beiden Rädern ist und du deinen Schwerpunkt genau über dem Tretlager hälst, also auch im Gefälle, ist die auf beide Räder einwirkende Normalkraft jeweils gleich groß. Sobald du aber bremst (auch wenn nur mit dem Hinterrad!!!) will dein träger Körper gerne ungebremst weiter und erzeugt so ein Moment, welches das Vorderrad mehr belastet und das Hinterrad entlastet und somit die Gabel zum Eintauchen bringt. Dies gilt grundsätzlich auch bei null Gefälle, zeigt sich aber natürlich deutlicher und teils mit böserem Ausgang im Gefälle.

Edit: Achja, je höher man im Rad steht, desto größer das Moment, welches zum Beispiel den jungen Paul über den Lenker wirft ;-)


----------



## dertutnix (25. Oktober 2014)

Max141111 schrieb:


> Wenn dein Tretlager exakt mittig zwischen beiden Rädern ist...





Sorry, jetzt wird's mir zu kompliziert. Ist das denn immer so? Also das "exakt"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max141111 (25. Oktober 2014)

dertutnix schrieb:


> Sorry, jetzt wird's mir zu kompliziert. Ist das denn immer so? Also das "exakt"...



Nee nee, das Tretlager ist näher am Hinterrad, ich hab es nur hergenommen, weil die Faustregel besagt, dass der Schwerpunkt über dem Tretlager liegen sollte. Will man beide Räder gleich belasten, liegt der Punkt nicht im Tretlager sondern mittig zwischen den Berührpunkten beider Räder was meist vor dem Tretlager ist.

Jetzt aber mal diese unnütze Genauigkeit beiseite (und ich hab auch noch damit angefangen...), eigentlch wollte ich nur sagen, dass Du mit deinem Körper bestimmst, welches Rad mehr belastet wird, und nicht das Gefälle. Im Idealfall sind durch aktive Mitarbeit auch im Gefälle beide Räder gleich belastet, wenn so gewünscht. 

Svhlussfolgerung: Sollte die Gabel grundsätzlich bergab eintauchen, liegt das entweder am Bremsen, siehe oben, oder am "falschen" Schwerpunkt, aber nicht am Gefälle.


----------



## dertutnix (25. Oktober 2014)

ok, Tretlager als Merkgröße, passt, mich irritierte das "exakt"


----------



## Oldie-Paul (25. Oktober 2014)

Max141111 schrieb:


> ..., eigentlch wollte ich nur sagen, dass Du mit deinem Körper bestimmst, welches Rad mehr belastet wird, und nicht das Gefälle. Im Idealfall sind durch aktive Mitarbeit auch im Gefälle beide Räder gleich belastet, wenn so gewünscht.


Richtig. Nur bestimmt leider das Gefälle, dass die mögliche maximale Normalkraft mit zunehmender Steigung abnimmt. Geht es senkrecht runter, ist sie null. Da taucht auch keine Gabel mehr ein.


----------



## jammerlappen (25. Oktober 2014)

Hier kreisen imho auch falschen Gedanken. Im Steilen bringt man (@Oldie-Paul: Bitte schematisch darstellen und ausrechnen  ) mit dem Gewicht auf dem Tretlager automatisch relativ immer mehr "Druck aufs Vorderrad".
Abgesehen davon ist der Kanteneinsatz ein Schlüssel zur Rumkurven. Da eignen sich Forstwege hervorragend, um sich an Geschwindigkeit, Radien und Führungskräfte ranzutasten, wenn mann runterkurvt.


----------



## Max141111 (25. Oktober 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Richtig. Nur bestimmt leider das Gefälle, dass die mögliche maximale Normalkraft mit zunehmender Steigung abnimmt. Geht es senkrecht runter, ist sie null. Da taucht auch keine Gabel mehr ein.



Klaro, wollte nur auf die Verteilung vorne/hinten raus. Gesamt sinkt immer bei Steigung/Gefälle. Geht´s senkrecht runter, darfst du die Position deines Schwerpunkt auch frei wählen ;-)



jammerlappen schrieb:


> Hier kreisen imho auch falschen Gedanken. Im Steilen bringt man (@Oldie-Paul: Bitte schematisch darstellen und ausrechnen  ) mit dem Gewicht auf dem Tretlager automatisch relativ immer mehr "Druck aufs Vorderrad".



Nee, warum? Oder was meinst du mit relativ? Relativ zur Ebene nicht, siehe abnehmende Normalkraft. Relativ zum Hinterrad auch nicht, siehe mein Posting weiter oben, es sei denn du bremst. Dann ist es aber unnütz hinzugewonnener Druck auf dem VR, da das Bremsen Haftung "klaut", die du fürs Kurven brauchen würdest. 

Das Bremsen klaut natürlich auch Haftung, wenn das Bremsen nur dazu dient, die Geschwindigkeit zu halten, um hier noch kurz auf das Thema von weiter oben einzugehen. Wenn es also das Gelände irgendwie zulässt, macht es evtl. schon Sinn die Bremse ganz zu öffnen.


----------



## SeppV (25. Oktober 2014)

Auch wenn du bergab fährst hast du gleich viel Gewicht auf beiden Rädern, wenn dein Schwerpunkt senkrecht (zur Ebene) über deinem Tretlager liegt.

Dafür muss dann natürlich der Körper weiter hinter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (26. Oktober 2014)

SeppV schrieb:


> Dafür muss dann natürlich der Körper weiter hinter.



Widerspruch, zumindest wenn du deine Aussage


SeppV schrieb:


> Auch wenn du bergab fährst hast du gleich viel Gewicht auf beiden Rädern, wenn dein Schwerpunkt senkrecht (zur Ebene) über deinem Tretlager liegt.


als Bezeichnung der Zentralen Position über dem Rad siehst.
Tatsächlich bewegst du deinen Körper nur minimal, viel entscheidender wird immer sein, dass du eine tiefe = aktive Haltung einnimmst und das Rad unter dir "pendeln" lässt. Vielleicht mag folgendes Beispiel dienen: eine in den Gelenken bewegliche Puppe ist auf einem Rad befestigt (Pedale und Griffe), eine Marionette etwa. nun ist die Puppe an der Hüfte in einem Aufbau / Rahmen befestigt, das Rad steht auf einer Platte. Nun wird der Untergrund unter dem Rad nach hinten verschoben und aus dem planen Boden entstehen Wellen, Dellen, Absätze usw. Das Rad bleibt mit beiden Laufrädern am Boden, die Puppe wird ihre Haltung kaum verändern, das Rad pendelt unter der Puppe. Dieser Aufbau bzw. Versuch endet somit entweder, wenn der Untergrund zu steil wird, so dass die Puppe das Hinterrad berühren würde und somit Platz braucht, deswegen den Rumpf nach hinten bringen muss. Was passiert in der Konsequenz? Der Zug am Lenker erhöht sich, der Lenker verliert die Lastenfreiheit, das Rad wird schwer zu kontrollieren...


----------



## Deleted 244202 (26. Oktober 2014)

dertutnix schrieb:


> der Lenker verliert die Lastenfreiheit, das Rad wird schwer zu kontrollieren...


Könnte jemand bitte erklären, was dieser lastenfreie Lenker genau sein soll? Mir erschließt sich dieses Wortkonstrukt nicht im geringsten. Wenn ich bergab bremse, wie im Beispiel von Oldie-Paul hier, dann habe ich doch automatisch Druck auf dem Lenker!


----------



## jammerlappen (26. Oktober 2014)

Bin ich wohl tatsächlich auf dem Holzweg. Ich hatte mir das so vorgestellt, dass spätestens wenn der Schwerpunkt senkrecht über dem Vorderradaufstandspunkt ist, das Hinterrad entlastet ist.


----------



## dertutnix (26. Oktober 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Könnte jemand bitte erklären, was dieser lastenfreie Lenker genau sein soll? Mir erschließt sich dieses Wortkonstrukt nicht im geringsten. Wenn ich bergab bremse, wie im Beispiel von Oldie-Paul hier, dann habe ich doch automatisch Druck auf dem Lenker!



Lastenfreier Lenker kannst du einfach erleben, wenn du diesen sehr locker fassen kannst. Sobald du merkst, dass du mit deiner Hand auf dem Griff den Lenker "nach vorne schiebst" oder "nach hinten ziehst", du also deine zentrale Position auf dem Rad aufgibst, wirst du Kraft auf den Lenker ausüben. Das Vorderrad bekommt somit unterschiedlichen Druck und lässt sich schwieriger dirigieren.
Für mich ist der "lastenfreier Lenker" inzwischen der Begriff, den die Leute am ehesten umsetzen können, wenn sie ihre Position auf dem Rad überprüfen sollen. Die Aussage "beide Füsse gleich belasten" ist sehr viel schwerer selbst zu spüren, lastenfreier Lenker dagegen schon. Wichtig wird immer sein, dass die Umgebung diese Überprüfung erlaubt.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (26. Oktober 2014)

dertutnix schrieb:


> Lastenfreier Lenker kannst du einfach erleben, wenn du diesen sehr locker fassen kannst.


Okay, beim Rollen in der Ebene mag das funktionieren, aber


dertutnix schrieb:


> dass du mit deiner Hand auf dem Griff den Lenker "nach vorne schiebst"


wie soll man denn Bergab nicht mit den Händen auf den Lenker drücken, wenn man in einer Kehre bremst, um die Geschwindigkeit zu halten? Irgendwo muss man das eigene Körpergewicht abstützen, da die Massenträgheit beim Bremsen bergab einen unweigerlich nach vorne schiebt. Und die Einschränkung, _dass die Umgebung diese Überpfüfung erlaubt_ ist für mich bezeichnend dafür, dass der lastenfreie Lenker ein reines Konstrukt bleibt. Sicherlich kann man dadurch jemandem die zentrale Position im Bike in der Ebene näher bringen, aber für fortgeschrittene Techniken wie das Durchfahren einer Kehre ist die "Lastenfreiheit" eher hinderlich, da es nicht das ist, was in der Praxis real wirklich passiert.


----------



## dertutnix (26. Oktober 2014)

probiere es aus. Sicher mag es sein, dass die reine Lehre nicht immer funktioniert, aber gerade im Moment, wo du die Geschwindigkeit in der Kurve hältst, fühle doch mal, ob du am Lenker zerrst oder drückst. Du wirst den Griff sicher = ausreichend fest halten, das passt auch. Ein bewusstes Drücken wirst du machen, wenn du bewusst deinen Druck erhöhen willst, etwa zum Herausbeschleunigen. Ebenso wirst du am Lenker beim Entschleunigen, also dem Abbremsen etwas die Lastenfreiheit verlieren, damit du dennoch dein Vorderrad noch dirigieren kannst, wirst du aber nicht kräftig am Lenker ziehen, wie das ja immer noch durch das "nach hinten gehen" gezeigt wird...


----------



## Deleted 244202 (26. Oktober 2014)

dertutnix schrieb:


> fühle doch mal, ob du am Lenker zerrst oder drückst


_Aktiv _passiert da sicherlich nichts. Nichts desto trotz muss ich mich beim gleichmäßigen _Entschleunigen_ bergab auf dem Lenker abstützen. Ergo übe ich allein durchs Bremsen Druck auf den Lenker aus, er kann also per se in dieser Situation nicht lastfrei sein. Daher erachte ich persönlich den Ausdruck "lastenfreier Lenker" für irreführend.


----------



## oldrizzo (26. Oktober 2014)

Das ist auch meine Beobachtung, bzw. Erfahrung. Beim normalen Kurven fahren, also sagen wir mal eine weite Forstwegkurve, da klappt das noch sehr gut. Kurve anfahren, Blick in Fahrtrichtung, Körper eindrehen, das Rad folgt. Da muss ich gar nicht viel Last auf den Lenker bringen. In einer schmalen, steilen engen Kehre hingegen, würde ich gefühlt auf die Fresse fallen, ließe ich da den Lenker lastfrei. Also grundsätzlich stimme ich dem Herren dertutnix zu, um zu ermitteln, ob ich zentral im Bike stehe - super.


----------



## dertutnix (26. Oktober 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Daher erachte ich persönlich den Ausdruck "lastenfreier Lenker" für irreführend.



passt doch! Man muss ja nicht immer einer Meinung sein. Evtl. finde ich auch für den Begriff noch einen griffigeren? Vorschläge gerne willkommen 

@oldrizzo Es gibt sicher immer von jeder Grundregel Abweichungen. Eine enge Kurve im mässig Steilen wird noch funktionieren können, solange du diese durchrollen kannst, also beide Laufräder am Boden sind.


----------



## grey (26. Oktober 2014)

Gewichtsverlagerung am MTB ist doch sowieso eine recht dynamische Sache, will man das überhaupt so sehr zerpflücken?
Beim anbremsen brauch ich Druck am VR, daher werd ich mich nicht mit aller Gewalt nach hinten schieben.
Beim einlenken ebenso Druck aufs VR, natürlich über den Lenker, ab dem scheitelpunkt kann man seinen Schwerpunkt wieder nach hinten geben um auch ein ggf. weggehendes HR einzufangen.
Grundposition prinzipiell eher mit eher tiefem Schwerpunkt, Gewicht fast ausschließlich über die Pedale ins rad einleiten.

@ letztes OTB Video, ärgerlich..
Der impuls war schon da, kam aber zu früh, dadurch ist ihm halt die Front viel zu früh runtergekommen..
Geschwindigkeit, besseres timing oder eine ausgeprägtere bewegung hätte das schon verhindert.

Imho


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. Oktober 2014)

Max141111 schrieb:


> Geht´s senkrecht runter, darfst du die Position deines Schwerpunkt auch frei wählen ;-)


Ha, endlich ein Konsenspunkt perfekt formuliert! 



> Dann ist es aber unnütz hinzugewonnener Druck auf dem VR, da das Bremsen Haftung "klaut", die du fürs Kurven brauchen würdest.
> 
> Das Bremsen klaut natürlich auch Haftung, wenn das Bremsen nur dazu dient, die Geschwindigkeit zu halten, um hier noch kurz auf das Thema von weiter oben einzugehen. Wenn es also das Gelände irgendwie zulässt, macht es evtl. schon Sinn die Bremse ganz zu öffnen.


Das ist meiner Meinung nach ein ganz wichtiger Punkt. Die Normalkraft bestimmt die maximal mögliche Tangentialkraft. Und diese setzt sich zusammen aus Bremskraft und Zentripetalkraft. Das ist auch der Grund, warum die Bremse vor der Kurve aufmachen sollte. Bei steilen Kehren geht das nicht, aber *spätestens* im Kurvenscheitelpunkt braucht man wieder Geschwindigkeit, also Bremse auf. Nun dann hat man die maximal mögliche Zentripetalkraft für die (Rest)Kurve zur Verfügung. Und hier sehe ich auch den Sinn darin, das Vorderrad zu belasten. Man erhöht die Normalkraft und damit die Kurvenführung. Mit einem Einrad kann man einen beliebig kleinen Kurvenradius fahren, wenn man langsam genug ist. Das Hinterrad beim Bike erleichtert so gesehen vor allem das Eindrehen des Vorderrades. Sonst stört es eigentlich eher in engen Kehren.


----------



## Max141111 (26. Oktober 2014)

dertutnix schrieb:


> Widerspruch, zumindest wenn du deine Aussage
> 
> als Bezeichnung der Zentralen Position über dem Rad siehst.
> Tatsächlich bewegst du deinen Körper nur minimal, viel entscheidender wird immer sein, dass du eine tiefe = aktive Haltung einnimmst und das Rad unter dir "pendeln" lässt.


Ich glaube SeppV hat das schon richtig gemeint. Um es völlig missverständnisfrei auszudrücken: Das Lot vom Schwerpunkt des Fahrers sollte durch das Tretlager (als Annäherung) gehen, dann sind beide Räder gleich belastet, sofern nicht gebremst wird. Der Lenker ist in diesem Fall auch mehr oder weniger lastfrei.
Ob man zur SP Verlagerung Körper oder Bike bewegt ist ja für die Physik hier völlig wurscht, du hast aber natürlich recht, man verschiebt eher das Bike und sollte auch so "denken", das macht einen lockerer.



jammerlappen schrieb:


> Bin ich wohl tatsächlich auf dem Holzweg. Ich hatte mir das so vorgestellt, dass spätestens wenn der Schwerpunkt senkrecht über dem Vorderradaufstandspunkt ist, das Hinterrad entlastet ist.



Da bist du nicht auf dem Holzweg, denn genau das passiert. Daher gilt es den SP so zu verschieben, dass eben dieser nicht zu weit nach vorne wandert.

@Oldie-Paul


----------



## SeppV (26. Oktober 2014)

Genau so wars gemeint


----------



## dertutnix (26. Oktober 2014)




----------



## pndrev (27. Oktober 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Danke Sepp, aber eigentlich bin ich immer lockerer geworden, auch in dieser Kehre, die ich schon recht flott gefahren bin.




Kniehaltung!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. Oktober 2014)

pndrev schrieb:


> Kniehaltung!


----------



## Marc B (30. Oktober 2014)

Ich kann dertutnix da nur zustimmen, im Lehrbetrieb funktioniert der lastenfreie Lenker als zu beachtender Punkt sehr gut, das kann man mit schönen Übungen ausprobieren und die TN haben stets einen Aha-Effekt (weil viele sich gewohnheitsmäßig auf dem Lenker abstützen). Generell ist es praktisch mit Bildern zu arbeiten, bei manchen ist es der Gorilla, ich verwende den Cowboy  Achja, gerade im Umgang mit "Schülern" ist es natürlich weniger sinnvoll die Sache zu sehr zu "verwissenschaftlichen", deshalb machen wenige und simple Punkte Sinn. Wenn die passende Position nach viel Übung stets abrufbar ist, muss man sich in der engen Kehre dann auch keine Gedanken machen, sondern sich da besser auf die nötigen Dinge fokussieren (Blickführung etc.). Kurz vor der Kurve kann man ja noch mal bewusst die eigene Position "erfühlen" und ggf. korrigieren, falls sich alte Gewohnheiten eingeschlichen haben.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Mettwurst82 (31. Oktober 2014)

Bidde schön. Hab mich für euch geopfert.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (31. Oktober 2014)

Ein Loch, in das du ohne Vorderradentlastung reingepfeffert bist, oder alternativ hättest durchpumpen können? So ganz viel sieht man ja nicht. Ich hoffe, du hast dir nur das Ego verletzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (31. Oktober 2014)

Naja, war schon schmerzhaft, aber nix ausser Prellungen und Schürfwunden. Evoc-Protektorenwesten kann ich jedenfalls nicht empfehlen. Eklatante Schwachstelle zwischen Protektor und Back-Link. Die Steinkante sucht und findet den weichen Schlitz. Ergebnis ca. 20 cm langer Cut am unteren Rücken mit entsprechender fieser Prellung und dem Gefühl des Durchbrechens beim Aufprall. Nicht zu empfehlen.

Zum Thema: Najut, ging ca. 10 Mal gut ohne besondere Aktionen. Die einen ziehen an der Stelle ab, die anderen fahren sie einfach. Denke ich war bei dem Versuch nen Tick schneller. So hat's genau gepasst und die Stelle hat ihre böse Seite gezeigt.


----------



## static (31. Oktober 2014)

Wie tief ist denn diese Stufe da?
Nach dem Video hätte ich jetzt spontan nur Bordsteinkanten-Höhe gesagt, aber muss ja schon etwas weiter runtergehen, wenn's dich da so über'n Lenker wirft, oder?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (31. Oktober 2014)

Mehr ist das auch nicht. Denke eher, dass ich das Vorderrad genau passend in den "Gegenhang" geparkt habe. Ging so schnell, als ich realisiert habe, dass ich stürze, war ich schon längst im Tiefflug.


----------



## Guru (2. November 2014)

Heute hats meine Herzensdame ziemlich zerlegt. Ohne bleibende Schäden - und glücklicherweise mit Fotoserie (leider nicht von Beginn der Passage an).


















Da ich persönlich von einem Haltungsfehler ausgehe (zu weit nach hinten gelehnt), haben wir danach 2x Fotos gemacht, wie sie in Grundposition bei Gefälle fährt. Das zweite Foto zeigt, wie sie sich selbst korrigiert hat, ich hatte nichts gesagt.









Was meint ihr?


----------



## oldrizzo (2. November 2014)

sehe ich genauso wie du.... bei der steilfahrt zu weit hinten gewesen, vr entlastet, das blockiert beim bremsen und stellt sich quer. ist sehr gut zu sehen. bild 2 unten: passt, sie könnte evtl. noch mehr den „gorilla" machen. ich sehe es nicht so genau, es sieht aber nach flatpedals aus. da könnte sie noch ein bisschen zentraler drauf stehen. my 2 cents....


----------



## Guru (2. November 2014)

Danke dir! Das mit der Fußstellung ist ein sehr guter Punkt - und völlig korrekt. Sind nämlich Flatpedals 

Jetzt gehts ans Üben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (2. November 2014)

Dass die Zugverlegung an der Gabel ungünstig ist  Spaß beiseite: die beiden unteren Fotos dokumentieren ja etwas völlig anderes, als Eingangs der Fehlerkette zu sehen ist.
Ich  persönlich finde ja gerade Beine besser und denke, dass eine gebückte Haltung nur einzunehmen ist, wenn es nötig ist.
Wobei ich mich frage, wie es überhaupt dazu komen konnte.


----------



## scratch_a (2. November 2014)

Meiner Meinung nach ist sie deshalb so weit hinten, weil sie den Sattel zu weit oben hat und somit ihren Schwerpunkt nicht tief bekommt, wenn sie nicht hinter den Sattel geht. Oder sie müsste mit fast gestreckten Beinen fahren und sich dabei sehr weit runter bücken, was ich persönlich für nicht so toll finde.


----------



## Ptech (2. November 2014)

Gut dass ihr nix passiert ist! Das Linke Bein klemmts recht blöd zwischen Sattelstuetze und Hinterrad! Find ich immer die ungünstigste Situation, wenn man sich irgendwie im Rad verfängt!


----------



## Marc B (2. November 2014)

Ja genau, der Sattel scheint zu weit oben zu sein - hat sich das bewusst so eingestellt oder ist er nicht weiter absenkbar?


----------



## Guru (2. November 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Ja genau, der Sattel scheint zu weit oben zu sein - hat sich das bewusst so eingestellt oder ist er nicht weiter absenkbar?



Teleskopstütze ist gerade defekt - die fixe, alte Stütze lässt sich nicht so tief versenken, da kleiner Rahmen und lange Stütze...

edit: Allerdings ist die Stütze dennoch sicher 12-15cm versenkt. Mehr könnte die Teleskop auch nicht leisten. Von daher bin ich nicht sicher inwieweit das das Problem ist...?


----------



## Max141111 (2. November 2014)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> sehe ich genauso wie du.... bei der steilfahrt zu weit hinten gewesen, vr entlastet, das blockiert beim bremsen und stellt sich quer. ist sehr gut zu sehen. bild 2 unten: passt, sie könnte evtl. noch mehr den „gorilla" machen. ich sehe es nicht so genau, es sieht aber nach flatpedals aus. da könnte sie noch ein bisschen zentraler drauf stehen. my 2 cents....



Sehe das genauso mit der Körperhaltung. Aber was meinst du mit den Pedalen? Sollte der Fuß weiter vorne sein?

Bild 1 der unteren Fotos finde ich gar nicht so schlecht wenn es richtig steil ist und sie etwas tiefer wäre. Würde evtl. ganz gut zur "Crash Site" passen. Dort ist sie meiner Meinung nach viel zu weit hinten. Der Lenker knickt wahrscheinlich auch ein, weil sie ihn "so weit weg" kaum halten kann. Bei Bild 2 ist sie recht aufrecht. Es gibt ja Verfechter einer recht extremen "Attack Position":

http://www.leelikesbikes.com/wp-content/040808leeattack.gif


----------



## Marc B (2. November 2014)

Eindeutig ein Problem, man sieht auf dem ersten Bild sehr gut, dass sie etwas zu weit hinten ist mit dem KSP, da sie in der Zentralposition keinen Spielraum zwischen Schritt und Sattel hat - dadurch fehlt es ihr an Traktion am Vorderrad und Reaktionsmöglichkeiten (Arme a wenig zu gerade). Mit tieferem Sattel hätte Sie mehr Spaß und Sicherheit.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (2. November 2014)

Ich finde diese Hinweise auf die Position problematisch. Wie schnell war sie denn? Wenn sie, wie ich vermute, sehr langsam unterwegs war, dann geht man ja gern mal übern Lenker, weil das Vorderrad an kleinen Hindernissen hängenbleibt bzw. abbremst, wenn man dabei in Attack Position ist. Vermutlich ist deine bessere Hälfte ängstlich an die Stelle rangefahren, deshalb eher langsam unterwegs, dafür MUSS man doch tendentiell weiter hinten sein, oder irre ich hier?
Ich denke, die Unsicherheit und fehlende Entschlossenheit ziehen einen Rattenschwanz an Fehlern nach sich.


----------



## oldrizzo (2. November 2014)

Max141111 schrieb:


> Sehe das genauso mit der Körperhaltung. Aber was meinst du mit den Pedalen? Sollte der Fuß weiter vorne sein?



...das finde ich schon. wobei ich da jedem seine lieblingsposition lasse. nur habe ich für mich entdeckt, dass ich mich mit fast mittig aufgesetztem fuss sicherer im stand fühle. das ist so ein allgemeinbefindlichkeitsding.


----------



## oldrizzo (2. November 2014)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Ich finde diese Hinweise auf die Position problematisch. Wie schnell war sie denn? Wenn sie, wie ich vermute, sehr langsam unterwegs war, dann geht man ja gern mal übern Lenker, weil das Vorderrad an kleinen Hindernissen hängenbleibt bzw. abbremst, wenn man dabei in Attack Position ist. Vermutlich ist deine bessere Hälfte ängstlich an die Stelle rangefahren, deshalb eher langsam unterwegs, dafür MUSS man doch tendentiell weiter hinten sein, oder irre ich hier?
> Ich denke, die Unsicherheit und fehlende Entschlossenheit ziehen einen Rattenschwanz an Fehlern nach sich.



wir hatten es weiter oben schon mal vertieft, glaube ich.... man kann nämlich das gleiche meinen und dabei völlig aneinander vorbei reden. wenn du allerdings, wie früher noch praktiziert, mit fast durchgestreckten armen deinen allerwertesten hinter den sattel schiebst, stimmt auf jeden fall etwas nicht. irgendeiner hat den begriff „lotrecht über dem tretlager" eingeworfen. das fand ich bildhaft genug, um es sich vorstellen zu können. und etwas grundspeed braucht es auf jeden fall, das mag ich aber anhand von fotos nicht beurteilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (2. November 2014)

Meines Erachtens hat der Sturz eine völlig anderen Grund.
Sie bremst ganz offensichtlich und das auch während sie
den Lenker einschlägt. Alles noch kein Beinbruch. Aber
in diesem Fahrzustand kommt sie an den Übergang der
stärkeren in die schwächere Steigung. Und das ergibt am
Lenker wegen des Nachlaufs natürlich ein kräftiges Drehmoment,
da jetzt der Vorderreifen plötzlich mehr Grip hat als auf dem 
größeren Gefälle. Das kann man wunderbar an Stufen 
produzieren.
Das Argument: zu weit hinten - kein Grip am Vorderrad könnte
diesen Sturz nicht verursachen. Das Vorderrad würde einfach
geradeaus rutschen. OK, da kann man erschrecken und den
Lenker verreißen. Das scheint mir hier aber nicht der Fall
zu sein.




Ich habe hier Teile von Bild 2 in Bild 1 kopiert (anhand der
klaren Kanten und der Äste gut machbar). Man sieht, dass
bis hierhin noch nichts ungutes geschehen ist. Die Steigungs-
änderung habe ich links angedeutet. Wenn sie Pech hatte,
hat sie auch den Stein noch erwischt. Das ist aber schlecht
zu entscheiden. Mein Fazit: nicht in eine Steigungsänderung
hinein bei starkem Abbremsen den Lenker einschlagen.


----------



## scratch_a (2. November 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> ...
> Das Argument: zu weit hinten - kein Grip am Vorderrad könnte
> diesen Sturz nicht verursachen. Das Vorderrad würde einfach
> geradeaus rutschen.
> ...



Da bin ich eben anderer Meinung. 
Denn zu weit hinten bedeutet auch, dass die Arme (zu) gestreckt sind und man (im Notfall) kaum noch Kraft auf den Lenker ausüben kann. Wenn es den Lenker weg dreht, warum auch immer, dann hast du mit den gestreckten Armen doch keine Möglichkeit mehr, dagegen zu halten. 
Und wenn das VR im Gefälle zu stark einschlägt, dann rollt es quasi nach hinten weg und man steigt dann auf der anderen Seite ab. Umso langsamer man ist, desto größer ist diese Gefahr. Wurde mir von HTWolfi am Mittwoch erst bei Spitzkehren deutlich gezeigt 
Aber ich bin ja selber noch Anfänger und hab von Fahrtechnik noch wenig Ahnung, deswegen kann ich mich auch täuschen.

Bzgl. Sattel...wenn die Vario-Stütze auch nicht weiter drinsteckt und sie dann nochmal 125mm zu ihrer optimalen Tretposition nach oben hat, dann drängt sich mir die Frage auf, ob das Rad die richtige Größe hat? Oder ist das so "racelastig" gewollt? Aber diese Diskussion würde hier eh zu weit führen und nur anhand von diesen Bildern ist es wohl auch nicht richtig, darüber eine Aussage zu machen.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (2. November 2014)

@Oldie-Paul
Volle Zustimmung


----------



## Max141111 (3. November 2014)

@Oldie-Paul

Sehr gut analysiert! Klar, falsche Haltung alleine haut einen nicht um. Ich denke, hier kommen wie fast immer viele Faktoren zusammen. Gelände und Fahrfehler(perfekt beschrieben) welche mit dieser Haltung nicht mehr abgefangen werden können. Jeder weiß sicher, wie sich der Lenker anfühlt wenn man so weit hinten hängt...

@Asphaltsurfer
Schönes Profilbild, ich habe meins mal geändert ;-)


----------



## Marc B (3. November 2014)

Stürze sind ja auch nicht immer mono-kausal  Fakt ist jedoch, dass ein tieferer Sattel eine optimalere und sicherere Haltung zur Folge hätte. Also vielleicht passt die Rahmenhöhe nicht? Oder die Stütze muss gekürzt werden?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (3. November 2014)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Da bin ich eben anderer Meinung.
> Denn zu weit hinten bedeutet auch, dass die Arme (zu) gestreckt sind und man (im Notfall) kaum noch Kraft auf den Lenker ausüben kann. Wenn es den Lenker weg dreht, warum auch immer, dann hast du mit den gestreckten Armen doch keine Möglichkeit mehr, dagegen zu halten.


Das ist alles richtig. Aber wenn das Vorderrad keinen Grip hat, gibt es auch nichts zu korrigieren. 


> Und wenn das VR im Gefälle zu stark einschlägt, dann rollt es quasi nach hinten weg und man steigt dann auf der anderen Seite ab.


Aber genau das ist doch passiert:

Im ersten Bild ist der Lenker schon auf >90° und deswegen rollt
das Vorderrad nach links (von uns aus gesehen) weg.



Und hier ist die Sache perfekt beendet:



Zu dem was ich sagte, noch ein kleines Video. Ab 0:15 geht es
eine Treppe hinunter. Wenn man da falsch einschlägt, dreht es
das Vorderrad mit kräftigem Drehmoment weiter in die Kurve.
Und dann passiert das, was ich geschrieben habe in Reinkultur!
Steigungswechsel, Bremse und Abkippen über die Vorderachse.





Warum muss eigentlich immer ich mich für Demos opfern?
Ich erwarte da auch mehr Einsatz von anderen.


----------



## HTWolfi (3. November 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Im ersten Bild ist der Lenker schon auf >90° und deswegen rollt
> das Vorderrad nach links (von uns aus gesehen) weg.



Das VR kann ruhig sehr stark eingeschlagen werden, da passiert erst einmal gar nichts. Erst wenn man das Rad zur (falschen) Seite kippt wird es »interessant«.

Allen nachfolgenden Situationen geht mMn eine falsche Körper- und/oder Radhaltung voraus. Wie es dazu kommt, ist ein anderes Thema.

   

Bei sehr langsamen Passagen sollte das Rad nicht in die Kurve gekippt werden. Abhängig vom Lenkeinschlag, Radneigung und Lenkerbelastung haut das VR irgendwann nach hinten ab (entgegen (!) der eigentlichen Fahrtrichtung) und man fliegt nach vorne seitwärts über den Lenker. Oldie-Paul hat das ja mehrfach perfekt dokumentiert. 

Richtige Haltung:




Anmerkung:
Das Mädel fährt mit zwei Fingern an der Bremse, das ist aus meiner Sicht eher suboptimal.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (3. November 2014)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Das VR kann ruhig sehr stark eingeschlagen werden, da passiert erst einmal gar nichts. Erst wenn man das Rad zur (falschen) Seite kippt wird es »interessant«.


Da braucht man nicht zu kippen. Bremse, Stein, Miniast oder Erdbollen reichen aus. Das ist ein sehr instabiler Fahrzustand. Man kann das ja mal im Trackstand üben.


----------



## Girl (3. November 2014)

Guru schrieb:


> Heute hats meine Herzensdame ziemlich zerlegt. Ohne bleibende Schäden - und glücklicherweise mit Fotoserie (leider nicht von Beginn der Passage an).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich sehe das Problem an einem anderen Punkt.

Sie fährt langsam steil bergab, verliert etwas die Balance und möchte nach links ausgleichen. Das geht schief weil der Versucht gemacht wird zu Bremsen und zu wenig Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad lastet. 
In dem Fall würde nur kurze Bremse aufmachen oder lockern das Rad dazu bringen zu rollen und den Fehler der Banlance auszugleichen.
Die Falllinie wird eindeutig von der Schwerkraft bestimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (3. November 2014)

*@Oldie-Paul*

Versuche es mal mit Balanceübungen, bei dir schauts ab und an so aus als wird dir die Linie von der Schwerkraft aufgezwungen.

Mir haben da Übungen geholfen damit ich über die Streckenwahl entscheiden kann.


----------



## Guru (3. November 2014)

Danke für die rege Diskussion, sehr, sehr interessant für mich! Und das mit den 2 Fingern am Bremshebel ist auch wichtig, danke @HTWolfi. War schon öfter Thema zwischen uns... 

Wenn ich besagten Versuch mit ihren vorherigen (erfolgreichen) vergleiche, sind sicherlich zwei eurer genannten Faktoren zentral:

die etwas geringere Geschwindigkeit (als sonst)
und der zu hohe Sattel im Verbund mit der - zumindest für die Stelle - zu rückwärtslastigen Position
Langsam ohne stabile Position = wacklig mit unkontrolliertem Vorderrad. Das Einlenken ist mE eher eine Folge der vorherigen Fehler als die Sturzursache.


Wie auch immer - damit können wir wunderbar arbeiten:

1 Finger nur an die Bremse

Fußstellung
Sattelposition
Grundposition

Merci und fröhliches Stürzen
Thomas


----------



## Oldie-Paul (3. November 2014)

Girl schrieb:


> Versuche es mal mit Balanceübungen, bei dir schauts ab und an so aus als wird dir die Linie von der Schwerkraft aufgezwungen. Mir haben da Übungen geholfen damit ich über die Streckenwahl entscheiden kann.


Hm, damit habe ich eigentlich keine Probleme. Ich übe schon immer verschiedene Linien zu fahren, wenn es da eine Auswahl gibt und komme damit auch ganz gut klar. Und Trackstand beherrsche ich auch auf dem Trail. Wer versucht, "Grenzen zu verschieben", wie Bikeschulen immer so schön werben, der macht auch einmal den Abgang.
Vielleicht sollte ich mehr Erfolgsvideos einstellen?


----------



## Max141111 (3. November 2014)

Guru schrieb:


> 1 Finger nur an die Bremse
> 
> Fußstellung
> Sattelposition
> ...



Also das mit der Fußposition würde ich so nicht ändern. Oldrizzo fühlt sich so wohler hat er geschrieben, ist auch völlig in Ordnung und sicher individuell. Allgemein wird aber eher die Position mit dem Ballen über dem Pedalzentrum gelehrt und das nicht nur weil man so am effizientesten pedalieren kann, sondern weil man so die Füße aktiv zur Stabilisierung und Federung mitnutzt.

Check mal dieses Video ab 1:30min:


----------



## AlexMC (3. November 2014)

Guru schrieb:


> Und das mit den 2 Fingern am Bremshebel ist auch wichtig, danke



Eigentlich eine Trivialität, aber ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern, was für ein großes Plus an Kontrolle  mir das damals gebracht hat, konsequent nur noch mit je einem Finger zu Bremsen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (7. November 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich mehr Erfolgsvideos einstellen?


Da habe ich doch tatsächlich etwas gefunden, wobei ich keine close up Erdkunde betreibe. Es muss ja nicht alles perfekt sein. Demnächst dann wieder Fahrfehler.




Schaut es euch an. Dann nehme ich es wieder heraus. Ist ja nicht für die Ewigkeit bestimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (9. November 2014)

Max141111 schrieb:


> Also das mit der Fußposition würde ich so nicht ändern. Oldrizzo fühlt sich so wohler hat er geschrieben, ist auch völlig in Ordnung und sicher individuell. Allgemein wird aber eher die Position mit dem Ballen über dem Pedalzentrum gelehrt und das nicht nur weil man so am effizientesten pedalieren kann, sondern weil man so die Füße aktiv zur Stabilisierung und Federung mitnutzt.
> 
> Check mal dieses Video ab 1:30min:



moin,

danke für das video, danke dafür. das passt absolut, dennoch würde ich versuchen die individuelle idealposition zu finden. denn schaden kann es nicht...allerdings waren meine beiden sprunggelenke demoliert, mag sein, dass ich da etas zusätzliche Unterstützung gut gebrauchen kann. auf die idee bin ich aber gerade erst gekommen, ich schwöre.  und wir beurteilen hier nur ein foto, auf basis dessen generelle aussagen zu formulieren ist zugegebenermassen schwierig.


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (10. November 2014)

Mich würde interessieren warum seine Front hier so stark abfällt? Inaktiv beim Absprung/Flug, Gewicht zu spät verlagert?


----------



## jammerlappen (10. November 2014)

Korrekt, er geht im Absprung garnicht nach vorne und verlagert dann - erst nach dem das Rad schon rotiert ist - das Gewicht. Wobei auch eine frühere Verlagerung nach hinten nicht zwangsläufig hätte retten müssen, da er für nen passiven Sprung etwas langsam war.


----------



## Udo_B. (10. November 2014)

Nicht viel zu analysieren, oder doch?


----------



## jammerlappen (10. November 2014)

Klaro, Fahrer muss zwei Promille gehabt haben


----------



## Marc B (11. November 2014)

Stürzt Ihr eher wegen Überschätzung / Übermut oder mentale Stressblockaden?

Racer bewegen sich stets auf einem schmalen Grat:


----------



## ventizm (11. November 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Stürzt Ihr eher wegen Überschätzung / Übermut oder mentale Stressblockaden?


 so wohl als auch.


----------



## pndrev (11. November 2014)

Keine Ahnung, der Baumstamm verdeckt ja die Anfahrt zum Crash...


----------



## Nico Laus (12. November 2014)

Mr_Crashdummy schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren warum seine Front hier so stark abfällt? Inaktiv beim Absprung/Flug, Gewicht zu spät verlagert?


Die Landung passt ja mal so garnicht zum Absprung. Einfach ohne zweitem Gedanken etwas hingebuddelt.


----------



## Nachaz (12. November 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Stürzt Ihr eher wegen Überschätzung / Übermut oder mentale Stressblockaden?


Ich muss sagen eher wegen "Stressblockaden", wenn auch ab und zu wegen Überschätzung. Interessant auch, dass ich meistens eine schwere (Stressige) Situation meistere und mich unmittelbar danach nicht mehr auf die nächste Situation einstellen kann. Dann wird blöd gebremst oder der Schwerpunkt ist noch verkorkst und dann -> Sturz oder zumindest ungeplanter Halt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomwptp (12. November 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Stürzt Ihr eher wegen Überschätzung / Übermut oder mentale Stressblockaden?



Ich gerate immer in Zonen mit erhöhter Schwerkraft


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (15. November 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Stürzt Ihr eher wegen Überschätzung / Übermut oder mentale Stressblockaden?



Bei mir passierts fast ausschließlich durch Unkonzentriertheit bei einfacheren Stellen. Schwierige Sachen schaue ich mir vorher an, geh es im Kopf durch und dann klappt das in der Regel. Wenn's auch mal rumpelt, ist es zumindest so gut, dass ich nicht brachial aufs Maul fliege. Ich reite nicht ganz so hart auf dem schmalen Grad zwischen Leben und Tod, wie ein DH-Racer.  In meinem persönlichen Grenzbereich kann ich maximal eine knappe Minute fahren. Dann lässt die Konzentration nach und ich muss Tempo rausnehmen, wenn ich keinen Abflug riskieren will. (Das wäre dann Übermut) Deshalb fahre ich gern mit meiner Freundin. Beim Warten erholen sich meine Nerven.

Meine letzten Stürze:
1. Beim Speedcheck der Anfahrt zu einem größeren Sprung auf dem Absprung angehalten. Dort im Stehen umgekippt, vom Absprunghügel gefallen und die Kapsel vom Zeigefinger verletzt. Der andere Zeigefinger war gerade wieder halbwegs heile. Den hatte ich mir im Frühjahr sehr verletzt, als ich mein Bike über einen umgefallen, großen Baum getragen habe und dabei runtergepurzelt bin. Alle ausgesetzten Spitzkehren hatten prima geklappt.

2. Im Wald hatte hinter einem kleinen Sprung jemand die Landung weggebuddelt und mich erwartete ein Loch fürs Vorderrad. Sprünge mit nicht einsehbarer Landung sollte man sich vorher anschauen - weiß ich. Aber da hatte sich seit Jahren nichts verändert...

3. Auf dem Heimweg von der Kneipe beim Wheeliefahren nach hinten umgefallen und verletzt. Hatte "vergessen", dass bei dem Rad die HR Bremse kaputt war. Für Abspringen hat die Reaktion nicht mehr gereicht.

4. Lampe fiel bei Nightride aus und in dem Moment war was im Weg...

5. Bei steiler aber für mich einfacher Abfahrt in der Kurve mit dem Lenker an einem kleinen 3 cm dicken Bäumchen hängen geblieben und abgelegt. Ganz klar nicht aufgepasst, einfach laufen lassen, weils so schön ist und schon nach den Leuten geschaut, die am Trailausgang standen.

Wenn ich mich kurzfristig für den Notausstieg entscheide und auf den Füßen lande, zähle ich es nicht als Sturz. Einen galanten Absprung über den Lenker bekomme ich aber auch nur hin, wenn ich ihn vorher als Alternative bewusst eingeplant habe und mich konzentriere. Hätte mich bei meinem Sturz Nr. 2 retten können, wenn ich "auf Sendung" gewesen wäre.


----------



## Udo_B. (16. November 2014)

Bei mir war es Frust mit aufkeimenden Übermut.
Samstag Teller filetierte Orangen abserviert und Handy ins Wasser gefallen.
30 Minuten vorher teurer GPS-Tacho abgefallen dank Kamera kenne ich die genaue Stelle,
habe ihn aber nicht wieder gefunden, ein hoch auf deutsche Ingenieurskunst.
Mitfahrer wollte GA Training fahren und hat mich vorbei gebeten und da habe ich ein bisschen Gas gegeben
damit ich die letzten 40km nicht alleine fahren muss. 

So wie es aussieht habe ich das Rad zu weit in die Kurve gedrückt und der Lenker kratzte am Baum,
im Schreck habe ich zu weit gegen gelenkt und landete weich im herbstlichen Laub.


----------



## Marc B (16. November 2014)

Wie schätzt Ihr den Einfluss der Jahreszeit auf die Wegrutscher etc. ein, fahrt Ihr im Herbt defensiver wegen dem Laub, das zB Wurzeln verdeckt? Passendes Video dazu (wenn Einbettung nicht klappt, hier der *Link*)


----------



## Florian (17. November 2014)

Ich mache ja jeden Herbst wieder die Erfahrung, dass es auch hilfreich sein kann, wenn über Wurzeln, Steinen, Matschlöchern,... einfach mal Laub liegt. Wenn man's nicht sieht, irritiert es einen nicht, man macht keinen übervorsichtigen Blödsinn und kommt viel besser über die Stellen, als wenn man sie sieht!


----------



## scratch_a (17. November 2014)

Florian schrieb:


> Ich mache ja jeden Herbst wieder die Erfahrung, dass es auch hilfreich sein kann, wenn über Wurzeln, Steinen, Matschlöchern,... einfach mal Laub liegt. Wenn man's nicht sieht, irritiert es einen nicht, man macht keinen übervorsichtigen Blödsinn und kommt viel besser über die Stellen, als wenn man sie sieht!



Ja, solange es einigermaßen trocken ist und man viel Grip hat. 

Aber bei starker Nässe, viel Matsch und Schnee bin ich definitiv um einiges vorsichtiger als im Sommer. Bei mir hat die Jahreszeit durchaus einen Einfluss auf das Fahren.


----------



## ventizm (19. November 2014)

ich hasse laub, besonders wenn es nass ist. laub verdeckt wurzeln, steine, lose liegende äste, usw... aber am meisten hab ich schiss vor einem loch im trail das mit laub bedeckt ist. mit vollgas übern lenker hab ich echt keine lust.
von daher fahre ich definitiv langsamer als üblich.


----------



## Black-Under (19. November 2014)

ventizm schrieb:


> ich hasse laub, besonders wenn es nass ist. laub verdeckt wurzeln, steine, lose liegende äste, usw... aber am meisten hab ich schiss vor einem loch im trail das mit laub bedeckt ist. mit vollgas übern lenker hab ich echt keine lust.
> von daher fahre ich definitiv langsamer als üblich.


 Es muss nicht unbeding ein Loch sein, bin letztens in ein tiefes Schlammloch unterm Laub gefahren, ist aus hohen Tempo auch spaßig.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (19. November 2014)

ventizm schrieb:


> ich hasse laub, besonders wenn es nass ist. laub verdeckt wurzeln, steine, lose liegende äste, usw... aber am meisten hab ich schiss vor einem loch im trail das mit laub bedeckt ist.


Laub verdeckt die Angstmacher. Das kann sehr hilfreich sein. Es verdeckt aber auch die Fallen. Das kann übel sein. Dabei ist mir nasses Laub aber wesentlich lieber als knochentrockenes Buchen- und Eichenlaub typisch im März. Wenn diese Blätter mehrfach geschichtet liegen, rutschen sie aufeinander ab wie Glatteis. Besonders in engen Kehren ist die Wirkung hervorragend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ventizm (19. November 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Laub verdeckt die Angstmacher. Das kann sehr hilfreich sein.


 joah... _kann _hilfreich sein. ist bei mir jetzt aber eher zu vernachlässigen. mir macht´s eher angst, wenn ich nicht weiß was sich unter mir befindet.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (19. November 2014)

ventizm schrieb:


> joah... _kann _hilfreich sein. ist bei mir jetzt aber eher zu vernachlässigen. mir macht´s eher angst, wenn ich nicht weiß was sich unter mir befindet.


Dieses Jahr bin ich meine Schreckenstreppe am Waldrand gefahren, obwohl ich vorher allen verkündet hatte, dass ich die besser auslasse. Vor lauter Laub habe ich sie gar nicht als die Treppe erkannt. Und als mir klar war, dass es sich um genau diese Treppe handelt, war ich schon in der nächsten Steintreppe. Jetzt habe ich sie natürlich als zahnlos herab gestuft.


----------



## Marc B (19. November 2014)

F***, da sieht man wie sehr kleine Unterschiede bei Tempo und Timing Konsequenzen haben können... (wenn FB-Einbettung) nicht sichtbar ist, direkter *Link*)


----------



## Marc B (21. November 2014)

Puh, da lief viel falsch. Hoffentlich kam der Fahrer mit Glück im Unglück davon!


----------



## oldrizzo (21. November 2014)

min. 2.22! das hat Stil!


----------



## Marc B (21. November 2014)

Sorry, hatte die falsche URL eingefügt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (22. November 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> F***, da sieht man wie sehr kleine Unterschiede bei Tempo und Timing Konsequenzen haben können... (wenn FB-Einbettung) nicht sichtbar ist, direkter *Link*)


Soweit ich es sehen konnte, war der zweite wohl etwas schneller und ist ein Stück zu weit gesprungen, genau in in zweiten Kicker hinein. Andere Analysen?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (22. November 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Puh, da lief viel falsch. Hoffentlich kam der Fahrer mit Glück im Unglück davon!


Physikalisch worst case. Gabel und Dämpfer voll eingefedert. Die Gabel entspannt ins Leere, da sie den Kicker schon verlassen hat, als das Ausfedern erfolgt. Der Dämpfer federt danach mit Bodenkontakt voll aus und erzeugt so ein maximales Drehmoment. Wenn es ganz schief lief, hatte der Fahrer mit dem Bauch noch irgendeinen Sattelkontakt, da er zuvor sehr tief ins Rad fiel. Das erhöht die Effektivität des Stoßes.
Wie vermeidet man das? Indem man die Gabel vor dem Kicker aktiv belastet und bunnyhoppt?
Diese Videos habe ja nur dann einen Wert, wenn man auch erfährt, wie man diese Fehler vermeiden kann.


----------



## grey (22. November 2014)

Er ist ziemlich passiv und lasch in den Absprung reingefahren, die Kompression hat ihn nach hinten und runtergestaucht, damit wars dann schon vorbei.
Anstatt sich in der Kompression zusammenfalten zu lassen sollte man eher abspringen, also dabei eher bisschen aufstehen und Körperspannung bewahren.
Und wenns schon schief geht sollte man sich sofort vom Rad trennen, nicht erst wenn man schon Kopf voran Richtung Boden segelt.

So denk ich mir das..


----------



## Nico Laus (22. November 2014)

Der Absprung ist schlecht gemacht. Viel zu steiler und kurzer Absprung für die Geschwindigkeit und Neigung der Anfahrt.


----------



## Udo_B. (23. November 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Physikalisch worst case. Gabel und Dämpfer voll eingefedert. Die Gabel entspannt ins Leere, da sie den Kicker schon verlassen hat, als das Ausfedern erfolgt. Der Dämpfer federt danach mit Bodenkontakt voll aus und erzeugt so ein maximales Drehmoment. Wenn es ganz schief lief, hatte der Fahrer mit dem Bauch noch irgendeinen Sattelkontakt, da er zuvor sehr tief ins Rad fiel. Das erhöht die Effektivität des Stoßes.
> Wie vermeidet man das? Indem man die Gabel vor dem Kicker aktiv belastet und bunnyhoppt?
> Diese Videos habe ja nur dann einen Wert, wenn man auch erfährt, wie man diese Fehler vermeiden kann.



Ist das nicht ein Hardtail?


----------



## R.C. (23. November 2014)

Udo_B. schrieb:


> Ist das nicht ein Hardtail?



Ja, ist es.


----------



## Marc B (25. November 2014)

Bin ich froh, dass ich da nicht lang fahren musste


----------



## Black-Under (25. November 2014)

Das beste ist der Eine der noch um den gestürzten drumherum kurvt ohne selber zu stürzen.........


----------



## Oldie-Paul (25. November 2014)

Udo_B. schrieb:


> Ist das nicht ein Hardtail?


Ja, da hast du wohl recht. Sorry.
Mit Fully hätte er dann wohl einen Salto hinbekommen.


----------



## Kadauz (25. November 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Puh, da lief viel falsch. Hoffentlich kam der Fahrer mit Glück im Unglück davon!



Ich finde das Video zeigt deutlich, wie man es überhaupt nicht machen sollte. Ist meiner Meinung nach auch die häufigste Ursache, warum man einen Sprung vermasseln (wobei das hier schon extrem ist)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass man gerade als "Sprunganfänger" garnicht so viel ativ machen muss. Es reicht zunächst, wenn man im Stand Körperspannung aufbaut, Arme komplett streckt (aber nicht am Lenker "hängen") und dann mit einem leichten Impuls nach hinten/oben über die Schnaze "fährt". Wenn man das mal beherrscht, kann man sich an den "aktiven" Absprung heranwagen. Das A und O bei der Lernphase sind Körperspannung und gestreckte Arme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pndrev (25. November 2014)

Was heißt hier "nicht so viel aktiv machen"? In dem Video hat der Fahrer null Körperspannung und wird von der Kompression einfach zusammengefaltet. Das hat mit aktivem Absprung nichts zu tun...


----------



## Kadauz (25. November 2014)

pndrev schrieb:


> Was heißt hier "nicht so viel aktiv machen"? In dem Video hat der Fahrer null Körperspannung und wird von der Kompression einfach zusammengefaltet. Das hat mit aktivem Absprung nichts zu tun...



Ja, und? Habe ich was gegenteiliges im meinem Post geschrieben? Das "nicht so viel aktiv" war allgemein gemeint.


----------



## Marc B (26. November 2014)

Ob die Blickführung hier der Fehler war? Hoffentlich ist nix schlimmes passiert!


----------



## Kadauz (26. November 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Ob die Blickführung hier der Fehler war? Hoffentlich ist nix schlimmes passiert!



Hm, sieht mir eher nach Kontrollverlust durch zu hohe Geschwindigkeit aus. Es könnte aber auch sein, dass er weiter oben schon Probleme hat und das nur die FOlge ist. Sieht man aber leider nicht.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. November 2014)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Hm, sieht mir eher nach Kontrollverlust durch zu hohe Geschwindigkeit aus. Es könnte aber auch sein, dass er weiter oben schon Probleme hat und das nur die FOlge ist. Sieht man aber leider nicht.


Doch. Wenn man sich anschaut, wie er ins Bild kommt, dann sind Arme und Beine gestreckt. Er fängt anscheinend erst einen Sprung ab und federt dabei voll ein. In dieser Phase fährt er geradeaus weiter, statt die Linie für die Kurve zu suchen oder suchen zu können.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. November 2014)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Das beste ist der Eine der noch um den gestürzten drumherum kurvt ohne selber zu stürzen.........


Die, die durchkamen, sind alle fast die gleiche Linie gefahren, ganz links, ganz außen und haben erst direkt am Rand des Trails (am leicht überhöhten Rand) eingelenkt. Die anderen haben sich wahrscheinlich wegen des geilen Gefühls, da runter zu rutschen, freiwillig in den Dreck gestürzt oder hat da jemand einen Fahrfehler gesehen?
Oder anders gefragt: nach welchem Gesichtpunkt sucht man bei einem solchen Gelände die Linie?


----------



## pndrev (26. November 2014)

Die "Durchkommer" haben auch alle konsequent den Fuß rausgestellt.

Fahrfehler: Sattel teilweise zu hoch, zu zögerlich (Rutschdauer der Reifen zu lang) oder wahrscheinlich generell im Panikmodus. Reifenwahl wäre auch interessant.


----------



## jan84 (26. November 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> [...]
> Oder anders gefragt: nach welchem Gesichtpunkt sucht man bei einem solchen Gelände die Linie?



Die "Durchkommer" bei 00:34 und 2:35 zeigen eigentlich die wichtigsten Punkte:
- Unnötige Lenkbewegungen vermeiden, Vermeidebare Hindernisse meiden (wenn man hochguckt die wurzeln rechts sind GANZ hässlich).
- Wenn möglich raus aus der Hauptlinie und rein ins Gemüse.
- BEIDE Bremsen nur ultradosiert oder garnicht einsetzen.
- Körper aufrecht lassen und das Bike soweit wie es geht in die Kurve legen. 
- Wenn sich irgendwo was anliegerähnliches findet (wie hier vorhanden) dies nutzen.

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Marc B (26. November 2014)

Wieder so ein Katapult-Sprung:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (27. November 2014)




----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. November 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


>


Ja, lustig. Hatten wir alle schon einmal.
Das Thema des Fadens heißt: "*Fahrfehler (Crashes) / Analyse*" im Unterforum *Fahrtechnik*.
Was soll man aus diesen Videos lernen? 
Entweder saudämlich oder man kann gar nichts erkennen, außer dem Abwurf.
Macht doch einen neuen Faden auf: "Die dümmsten Crashes" und stellt das da ein. Das wäre OK.
Hier ist mir meine Zeit dafür zu schade. Sorry to say.


----------



## pndrev (27. November 2014)

Den Thread


Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> J
> Macht doch einen neuen Faden auf: "Die dümmsten Crashes" und stellt das da ein. Das wäre OK.




Den gibt's schon. Da gehört das Video auch rein...


----------



## Deleted 244202 (27. November 2014)

Soll ich lieber Facebook-Verlinkungen posten? 

Dann halt so:

Wieder so ein Katapult-Sprung.
Hoffentlich kam der Fahrer mit Glück im Unglück davon!


----------



## draussen (27. November 2014)

Ohne den Alpe7 und sein Intentionen genau zu kennen, kann man es mit ein wenig gutem Willen ja auch einfach mal als Kritik an diesem Thread auffassen. Da werden Videos verlinkt, die letztlich schlicht nicht auswertungsfähig sind oder die Auswertung ist in sich selbst völlig belanglos.

Hoppla, 
da sieht man mal wie kleine Unachtsamkeiten fatale Folgen haben können. Kennt ihr das auch?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. November 2014)

draussen schrieb:


> Ohne den Alpe7 und sein Intentionen genau zu kennen, kann man es mit ein wenig gutem Willen ja auch einfach mal als Kritik an diesem Thread auffassen. Da werden Videos verlinkt, die letztlich schlicht nicht auswertungsfähig sind oder die Auswertung ist in sich selbst völlig belanglos.


Richtig. Mich ärgert das auch schon die ganze Zeit.
Dass wir das Thema schon einmal hatten, kann man ab #44 nachlesen. Und danach kommen dann einige wirklich gute Analysen.
Man könnte ja gute Szenen einbauen und zwar am besten von eigenen Stürzen. Dann kann man die Fahrt nicht nur von außen betrachten, sondern auch schildern, was man selbst dabei empfunden hat. (wie z.B. von #12  von @Datenwurm ausgeführt) Es gibt ja hier Leser, die noch keine Fahrtechnikchamps sind und gern dazu lernen. Bewegte Bilder sind dafür besser geeignet als 1000 Erklärungen. Insofern war die Idee des Fadens wirklich gut.
Mit destruktiver Kritik kann man den Faden allerdings völlig ruinieren. Weniger aber passendere Szenen wären deutlich besser geeignet, die Idee am Leben zu erhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (27. November 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Dass wir das Thema schon einmal hatten, kann man ab #44 nachlesen.


Seitdem hat sich leider im Großen und Ganzen auch nicht viel geändert.
Lustig auch, dass gerade Du wieder auf meine kleine "Provokation" mit dem Video von Pilgrim angesprungen bíst.


Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Weniger aber passendere Szenen wären deutlich besser geeignet, die Idee am Leben zu erhalten.


Hier gilt aber wohl wieder Quantität denn Qualität, schaut man sich die letzten Seiten an.

Sehr schade auch, dass dadurch allgemein die fachlich kompetenten Leute immer mehr diesem Forum fern bleiben...


----------



## Marc B (27. November 2014)

Schade, dass die User-Videos meistens aus Helm-Kamera Sicht sind 

Hier ein interessanter Clip, anscheinend falsche Linienwahl und VR zu stark eingeschlagen?


----------



## draussen (27. November 2014)

Na, das klappt ja super. Ich verstehe den Witz wahrscheinlich einfach nicht und du machst das gleiche wie Alpe7

Linienwahl als solche scheint nicht falsch zu sein, Lenkeinschlag ist auch nicht kritisch. 
In der Hauptsache hat er wahrscheinlich die erste und kleinere der zwei Stufen nicht gescheit genommen. Gabel federt aus, entlastet das Vr und selbiges rutscht über die zweite Stufe. Ksp ist da bereits nicht mehr über sondern innen neben dem Rad und Zack. Mit etwas mehr Körperenglisch hätte man das noch retten können, oder auch nicht.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. November 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Lustig auch, dass gerade Du wieder auf meine kleine "Provokation" mit dem Video von Pilgrim angesprungen bíst.


Lustig ist das nicht. Daran erkennst du eher, dass ich schon vorher an meiner Toleranzgrenze war. Ich bin einfach sauer, dass eine gute Idee so verschlampt wird.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (27. November 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Lustig ist das nicht. Daran erkennst du eher, dass ich schon vorher an meiner Toleranzgrenze war. Ich bin einfach sauer, dass eine gute Idee so verschlampt wird.


Willkommen im echten Leben.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (27. November 2014)

@Marc B
hat er an der ersten Stufe überbremst, vllt. auch wegen des weit hinten positionierten Ksp, und ihm ist das Vorderrad weggerutscht?


----------



## Marc B (27. November 2014)

Stürze sind ja meistens nicht monokausal  Kamen wohl mehrere Sachen zusammen, ein tieferer Sattel hätte eine konstantere Zentralposition ermöglicht. Scheinbar kam vor der Stelle noch eine Stufe oder sowas, schlecht sichtbar.

Ich finde ja die englischen Carnage-Videos interessant, die einige typische Fehlerbilder zeigen, hier am Ende klasse, wie das Mädel ganz locker durch den Rockgarden cruist


----------



## Deleted 244202 (27. November 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Ich finde ja die englischen Carnage-Videos interessant, die einige typische Fehlerbilder zeigen


Wie wäre es, wenn du uns mal an deinem unendlichen Expertenwissen teilhaben lässt und für uns hier klar verständlich wirklich mal die angesprochenen typischen Fehlerbilder in den von dir geposteten Videos herausarbeitest?...


----------



## Marc B (27. November 2014)

Hehe, ich mag ja Deine freundlich Art hier - sowas ist der Grund, warum ich Face-To-Face Kommunikation vorziehe als Anonym im Web 

P.S.: Hier meist Zentralposition nach hinten verlassen, Armhaltung zu gerade bzw. Arme und Beine zu wenig flexibel. Blick nicht weit voraus, sondern zu sehr auf einzelne Hindernisse fixiert. Und klar, m.E. machen Variostützen im XC-Bereich Sinn, schade, dass sie da kaum verbreitet sind.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (27. November 2014)

Vllt. wollen sie auch ihre Hobel schonen und diese Vorsicht resultiert dann in einer extremeren Haltung. Mit nem Freerider wären manche vermutlich anders durchgepflügt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (27. November 2014)

Denke eher, dass sie wegen dem hohen Sattel und wenig Fahrtechnik-Background schneller in den "Flucht-Kampf-Modus" kommen bei starken Gefahrenreizen wie dem Rockgarden oder der Drop-Kante 

Achja, hier zwei Beispiele für zu wenig aktive Absprung-Bewegungen:


----------



## Deleted 244202 (27. November 2014)

Anfahrgeschwindigkeit und Absprung passen nicht zusammen


----------



## Deleted 244202 (27. November 2014)

zu wenig aktive Absprung-Bewegung


----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. November 2014)

Ich meine, wir haben jetzt genügend oft gesehen, dass eine total passive Haltung über einen Kicker hinüber ein eindeutiges Sturzbild ergibt. Weiter derartige Videos bringen keine neue Erkenntnis oder?
Ich bin noch bei diesem Video:


Marc B schrieb:


>


Ich sehe folgendes: In eine kleine Stufe fährt der Rider etwas frontlastig ein und kommt bei 0:07 voll ausfedernd an die zweite Stufe (Situation ähnlich wie bei einem verzagten Wheelie-Drop). Genau über der Kante lenkt der Rider ein, um den hohen Grasbollen vor dem VR zu umfahren. Das Vorderrad fällt bei 0:09 etwa 0,5 m nach der Kante auf den Boden. Der Rider gerät noch weiter nach vorn.
Das kräftigen Einfedern (möglicherweise auch noch VR gebremst) verdreht natürlich bei eingeschlagenem Lenker das VR kräftig (self steering).


----------



## Guru (28. November 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Sehr schade auch, dass dadurch allgemein die fachlich kompetenten Leute immer mehr diesem Forum fern bleiben...



Mich törnt in diesem Forumsteil eher der Umgangston ab. Beispiel: 


Alpe7 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es, wenn du uns mal an deinem unendlichen Expertenwissen teilhaben lässt und für uns hier klar verständlich wirklich mal die angesprochenen typischen Fehlerbilder in den von dir geposteten Videos herausarbeitest?...



Back 2 topic: Bei Mister x-Up sehe ich den Fehler ähnlich wie @Oldie-Paul darin, dass er das Vorderrad einfach "plotzen" lässt, wie es in Baden so schön heißt. In Verbindung mit einem Komplett-Durchschlag an der anscheinend wenig progressiven Gabel ist sein Schwerpunkt dann relativ plötzlich unkorrigierbar, das Vorderrad stoppt und will nach hinten weg.

Mögliche Lösungen:
- Schneller fahren (um den Impuls des VR, nach hinten zu wollen, zu überkommen) -> korrekt?
- Mehr Endprogression
- Für Linienwechsel bei 2 aufeinander folgenden Stufen muss er besser auf dem Rad stehen und es kontrollieren. Er lässt es aber einfach vorne runter fallen.

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Deleted 244202 (28. November 2014)

Meist falsche Zentralposition und der Lenker war nicht mehr lastfrei. Was denkt ihr?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (28. November 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr?


Nichts.

Edit:


Doch

warte mal.

Bei 2:54 ... ja, da ...

... da fährt jemand eine Längswurzel vorbildlich tangential an und will dann rüber.


Bei 4:52  .... da mag einer keine Pfützchen und weicht ihnen großzügig über einen Anlieger aus.
Mag sie dann aber doch, die Pfütze!

Die anderen hauen sich einfach aus Daffke* hin.


*altertümliche Wortschöpfung aus Berlin. Nicht übersetzbar.


----------



## grey (28. November 2014)

Guru schrieb:


> - Schneller fahren (um den Impuls des VR, nach hinten zu wollen, zu überkommen) -> korrekt?
> - Mehr Endprogression
> - Für Linienwechsel bei 2 aufeinander folgenden Stufen muss er besser auf dem Rad stehen und es kontrollieren. Er lässt es aber einfach vorne runter fallen.


 
Ich bin so frech und knüpfe da mal mit meinen Gedanken an.

- Schneller fahren ist fast immer eine Lösung, zumindest wenn man die Linienwahl entsprechend anpasst. Deutlich langsamer fahren hätte in dem Fall auch funktioniert, weil er dann den Impuls nach vorne nicht so stark abbekommen hätte.

- Mehr Endprogression kann das Problem eher verschlimmern, weil es die Gabel dann erst recht bis knapp zum Ende durchboxt und sie dann auch noch flotter wieder aus dem FW kommt, wenn der Schwerpunkt dann schon zu nach vorne gewandert ist, wird man erst recht wegkatapultiert.
Ich würde eher, weniger Sag fahren bzw. die Gabel über die Dämpfung straffer machen, generell hilft eine lineare aber straffere Gabel bei solchen stellen mehr als eine besonders progressive.

- Wenn ich so eine Kurve über eine Stufe fahren will, verlager ich über die Kante das Gewicht, mit einem schnellen impuls, nach hinten um zu vermeiden, dass das VR zu früh runterkommt und dann eben so etwas passiert. Deshalb ist es recht wichtig, dass man immer asap in zentrale Position zurückkommt, wenn man das nicht tut und einfach hinten hocken bleibt, hat man diesen Spielraum einfach nicht.
Also bau ich bei solchen Stellen sozusagen einen mini-Floater ein, einfach um das VR 20-40cm später runter zu setzen, da sind dann schon ganz andere Kräfte notwendig um einen noch otb zu werfen.  Dabei braucht man das Rad nicht Kerzengerade runterbringen sondern kann es auch gleich mit entsprechender Schräglage für die Kurve runterlassen, dann muss man für die Kurve weniger am Lenker herumrudern als der Kollege im Video.


edit: ganz sicher bin ich mir bei dem Video nicht bzgl. des Trailverlaufs, gibt es da überhaupt irgendeine erwähnenswerte Kurve? Ansonsten hat er die Linienwahl einfach versemmelt. Ich bin bei meinen Gedanken davon ausgegangen, dass man nach der Stufe halt nach links muss, schwer zu sagen wie relevant die Kurve ist, wenn es einfach nur darum geht an dem Grasbüschel vorbei zu fahren.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (28. November 2014)

Vielleicht wurde der Fahrer durch die Trillerpfeife abgelenkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (28. November 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Vielleicht wurde der Fahrer durch die Trillerpfeife abgelenkt?


War es sein erstes Rennen?


----------



## Deleted 244202 (1. Dezember 2014)

Bei diesem Sprung führt eine leicht hecklastige Absprungphase zu einer Überrotation des Hinterrades


----------



## Marc B (1. Dezember 2014)

Man kann auch hinzufügen, dass es eine sehr passive Absprungphase war und somit das "Passagier-statt-Pilot-Schema" zur Geltung kam - autsch. Also besser erst an kleinen Sprüngen (zB Tables) das Timing der Absprungbewegung üben und sich dann step-by-step an die mental fordernden Gaps etc. rantasten, wenn die Bewegung konstan abrufbar ist.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Deleted 244202 (1. Dezember 2014)

Okay, bei dem letzten Video kann man sicherlich noch viel mehr Analysieren. Wie sieht es denn mit richtigen Verbesserungstipps aus? Da können hier sicherlich viel mehr Mitleser auch was von lernen.

Also nehmen wir mal an, der letzte Sprung sei in einem "Sprungkurs für Fortgeschrittene" passiert.
Was würde man dem Kursteilnehmer dann sagen oder was würde man tun, damit die nächsten Sprünge besser werden? Einfach nur "spring`mal aktiver" oder "in Zukunft mehr an Tables üben" reicht da wohl nicht aus. Und nur die gängigen Fehlerbilder aufzählen halte ich persönlich für kritisch.


----------



## jammerlappen (1. Dezember 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Okay, bei dem letzten Video kann man sicherlich noch viel mehr Analysieren. Wie sieht es denn mit richtigen Verbesserungstipps aus? Da können hier sicherlich viel mehr Mitleser auch was von lernen.
> 
> Also nehmen wir mal an, der letzte Sprung sei in einem "Sprungkurs für Fortgeschrittene" passiert.
> Was würde man dem Kursteilnehmer dann sagen oder was würde man tun, damit die nächsten Sprünge besser werden? Einfach nur "spring`mal aktiver" oder "in Zukunft mehr an Tables üben" reicht da wohl nicht aus. Und nur die gängigen Fehlerbilder aufzählen halte ich persönlich für kritisch.


 

Also am Table kann so ein Sprung genauso schiefgehen. Grundsätzlich ist ja ein Problem, dass man die Höhe nur ungern zulassen mag. Um die Höhe zu verhindern "federn" die meisten mit den Beinen ein und verlagern den Po über das Hinterrad. Was also tun:
- schwere Füße, leichte Hände => bedingt, dass man mit der Steigung des Kickers auch die Hüfte in Richtung Vorbau schiebt
- Körperspannung => man hebt das Rad aus dem Kicker, in dem man wie beim Schweinehop die Füße in den Pedalen verkeilt. Die Steigungen des Kickers leitet ja eine Bunnyhop-Bewegung automatisch ein
Ich meine, dass man genau die Bewegung ideal an einer Bordsteinkante üben kann.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (1. Dezember 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Was würde man dem Kursteilnehmer dann sagen ...
> Einfach nur "spring`mal aktiver"


Über diese Antwort freue ich mich auch immer wieder.
Nehmen wir einmal an: Hochsprung beim Sportabzeichen versiebt. Und dann der gleiche Ratschlag?
Oder soll derjenige "zentraler" mit "mehr Körperspannung" anlaufen?

Nur aus Neugier:
Hätte ein guter Fahrer diese Situation nicht noch gerettet?
Mir erschien der Sturz als solcher nicht zwingend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (1. Dezember 2014)

Schwer zu sagen, da die Slomo natürlich verzerrt. Ich finde, dass es so aussieht, als hätte er a) weiter nach hinten gekonnt und b) den Lenker nicht wirklich festhält.


----------



## Votec Tox (1. Dezember 2014)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> ...
> Ich meine, dass man genau die Bewegung ideal an einer Bordsteinkante üben kann.


 Genau, prima für den Winter bei jeder "Stadtfahrt" und am besten mit einem BMX, dann lernt man den Bewegungsablauf gründlich und auch gleich noch das richtige "Einfedern" des Körpers beim Landen und verläßt sich nicht stocksteif stehend auf die vielen Millimeter des MtB-Fahrwerks.
Und man spürt genau was man machen muß wenn das "Kinderrädchen"  mit dem VR, mit dem HR oder beiden gleichzeitig aufkommen soll.


----------



## Marc B (1. Dezember 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Okay, bei dem letzten Video kann man sicherlich noch viel mehr Analysieren. Wie sieht es denn mit richtigen Verbesserungstipps aus? Da können hier sicherlich viel mehr Mitleser auch was von lernen.
> 
> Also nehmen wir mal an, der letzte Sprung sei in einem "Sprungkurs für Fortgeschrittene" passiert.
> Was würde man dem Kursteilnehmer dann sagen oder was würde man tun, damit die nächsten Sprünge besser werden? Einfach nur "spring`mal aktiver" oder "in Zukunft mehr an Tables üben" reicht da wohl nicht aus. Und nur die gängigen Fehlerbilder aufzählen halte ich persönlich für kritisch.



Mit einem Fahrer, der den aktiven Absprungimpuls nicht abrufbar hat (was ich mir natürlich genau anschaue), würde ich nie auf höhere Tables oder Gaps gehen - wie gesagt, erst die saubere Technik trainieren step by step und erst in späteren Kursen solche Mutproben angehen.

Natürlich würde ich nie alle Fehlerbilder bei einem TN "aufzählen", sondern positiv aufwertend schauen, welche Baustelle erstmal Priorität hat und diese dann angehen (Video-Analyse zur Hilfe nehmen).

P.S.: Alpe7: Würde Dich gern mal im Real Life zum Austausch treffen, finde ich irgendwie angenehmer als anonym hier. Lade Dich gern auf eine gemeinsame Tour ein 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Deleted 244202 (1. Dezember 2014)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Also am Table kann so ein Sprung genauso schiefgehen. Grundsätzlich ist ja ein Problem, dass man die Höhe nur ungern zulassen mag. Um die Höhe zu verhindern "federn" die meisten mit den Beinen ein und verlagern den Po über das Hinterrad.


Ich denke auch das war ein Hauptfehler des Protagonisten hier. Trotzdem ist er recht weit gesprungen...
Den generellen Bewegungsablauf des BunnyHop vorher zu Üben ist sicherlich auch eine sehr gute Herangehensweise. Meines Erachtens nicht unbedingt an einer Borsteinkante, das wäre auf Groß skaliert ja eher ein Step-Up.
Also bedeutet hier "aktiver Absprung", dass man den Focus bei der Absprungphase auf einen BunnyHop-Impuls legt. Dieser muss dann allerdings von Dynamik und Timing zur Absprungrampe passen, denn


jammerlappen schrieb:


> Die Steigungen des Kickers leitet ja eine Bunnyhop-Bewegung automatisch ein.


dass das nicht so automatisch klappt, sieht man ja sehr gut im Video...


Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Hätte ein guter Fahrer diese Situation nicht noch gerettet?
> Mir erschien der Sturz als solcher nicht zwingend.


Ich denke auch, dass ein erfahrener Biker die Situation "noch gerettet" hätte. Z.B. hätte es imho gereicht, das körpereigene Fahrwerk, im Video hauptsächlich die Beine, wieder auszufahren. Das hätte der Vorwärstrotation einen guten Gegenimpuls gegeben. Ein richtig guter Biker hätte womöglich noch kurz an der Vorderradbremse gezogen. 
Viel Theorie zu einer Situation, die Bruchteile einer Sekunde dauert. Aber es ist wichtig sich das vor Augen zu führen, damit es nicht zu der passiven Haltung wie im Video kommt. Englischsprachig gibt es dafür den Begriff "Dead sailor".


Marc B schrieb:


> Alpe7: Würde Dich gern mal im Real Life zum Austausch treffen, finde ich irgendwie angenehmer als anonym hier. Lade Dich gern auf eine gemeinsame Tour ein


War gerade erst beruflich bei Lanxess in Köln. Hatte mal wegen ein paar Tipps zu schönen Trails gefragt, aber von deinem Kollegen Bamberg kam leider keine Reaktion...


----------



## Marc B (1. Dezember 2014)

An sich sollten auch nur erfahrene Biker solche Rampen in Angriff nehmen, viele Stürze, Verletzungen und Youtube-Videos würden dann gar nicht erst entstehen 

@Alpe7 Schade, denn hier gibt es viel! Sag next time Bescheid wenn Du Bock hast, komme aus der Gegend und kenne viel um Köln!


----------



## jammerlappen (1. Dezember 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Ich denke auch das war ein Hauptfehler des Protagonisten hier. Trotzdem ist er recht weit gesprungen...
> Den generellen Bewegungsablauf des BunnyHop vorher zu Üben ist sicherlich auch eine sehr gute Herangehensweise. Meines Erachtens nicht unbedingt an einer Borsteinkante, das wäre auf Groß skaliert ja eher ein Step-Up.
> Also bedeutet hier "aktiver Absprung", dass man den Focus bei der Absprungphase auf einen BunnyHop-Impuls legt. Dieser muss dann allerdings von Dynamik und Timing zur Absprungrampe passen, denn dass das nicht so automatisch klappt, sieht man ja sehr gut im Video...


 
Ich fühle mich mißverstanden. Mit üben an der Bordsteinkante meinte ich das Herunterhüpfen. Der Bunnyhop wird insofern durch den Kicker eingeleitet, als dass das Vorderrad gehoben wird. Die Aktivität bezieht sich da eher auf die Körperspannung und die Gewichtsverlagerung.



Alpe7 schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass ein erfahrener Biker die Situation "noch gerettet" hätte. Z.B. hätte es imho gereicht, das körpereigene Fahrwerk, im Video hauptsächlich die Beine, wieder auszufahren. Das hätte der Vorwärstrotation einen guten Gegenimpuls gegeben.


 
Erklär das mal genauer bitte. Ich denke bisher, dass jede Verlagerung nach vorne die Rotation verstärkt.



Alpe7 schrieb:


> Ein richtig guter Biker hätte womöglich noch kurz an der Vorderradbremse gezogen.


 
Das hätte die Rotation doch aber auch verstärkt!?


----------



## Deleted 244202 (1. Dezember 2014)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Erklär das mal genauer bitte. Ich denke bisher, dass jede Verlagerung nach vorne die Rotation verstärkt.


Durch das aktive Strecken der Beine gibt es einen definierten Impuls gegen die Rotation nach vorne. Hierbei geht es auch um die Relativposition des Bikes in der Luft.
Ähnlich mit der Vorderradbremse. Das hängt stark von der Sprungphase ab. Viele BMXer z.B. haben den Frontflip mit Hilfe der VR-Bremse gelernt. Da kommt diese beim Eindrehen nach Vorne zum Einsatz.
Beim Sprung hier kann man den Impuls durch die Streckung der Beine verstärken, indem man gleichzeitig kurz an der VR-Bremse zieht. Man ist ja mit dem Rad in der Luft nirgends "fest", da kann man sich dann die Bremsen zur Hilfe nehmen. Sieht man bei einigen Whips bei guten Fahrern, dass das VR langsamer wird, sobald die die Beine zur Seite strecken.


Allgemein: Wie wäre die Idee, wenn wir hier gemeinsam eine Anleitung zur Verhinderung des "Dead Sailor" erarbeiten? Dann könnte man sich auch zukünftige Videos der Art sparen und der Thread würde viel übersichtlicher, mMn.


----------



## scratch_a (1. Dezember 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> ...
> Allgemein: Wie wäre die Idee, wenn wir hier gemeinsam eine Anleitung zur Verhinderung des "Dead Sailor" erarbeiten? Dann könnte man sich auch zukünftige Videos der Art sparen und der Thread würde viel übersichtlicher, mMn.



Die Idee finde ich super! 
Denn davor habe ich bei den Sprüngen am meisten Angst und anscheinend ist das bei sehr vielen ein Problem. Leider kann ich als relativer Anfänger (vor allem was springen betrifft) nichts "fachliches" dazu beisteuern


----------



## Oldie-Paul (1. Dezember 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Durch das aktive Strecken der Beine gibt es einen definierten Impuls gegen die Rotation nach vorne. Hierbei geht es auch um die Relativposition des Bikes in der Luft.


Letzteres ja, ersteres nein. In der Luft kann man einen Drehimpuls nicht verändern , die Rotationsgeschwindigkeit schon (s. Turmspringer, Formänderung). Ein Strecken der Beine dreht das Bike zurück und den Fahrer (viel weniger) nach vorn (action=reactio für das Drehmoment). Insgesamt wird beim Übergang zu gestreckteren Formen, die Rotation verlangsamt. 
Das Bike hat also eine bessere Position für die Landung (weniger kopflastig). Der Fahrer ist nur wenig weiter gedreht, was leichter abzufangen sein sollte, als ein stärker überdrehtes Bike. Soweit der physikalische Hintergrund.


----------



## Bartoss (2. Dezember 2014)

Eine Übersicht die zum dead sailor führt, bzw. wie dieser am Besten zu vermeiden ist würde ich auch super finden. Bin oft sehr hecklastig gelandet ( bin Anfänger) aus Angst vor einer zu frontlastigen Landung.
Vorallem das Springen kleiner Kicker habe ich noch nicht raus, weil die mir mein Hinterrad immer "hochkicken". Hat da jemand ein guten Tip. Gerade Drops funktionieren irgendwie besser, da die mir mein Hinterrad eben nicht "hochkicken".
Gruß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bartoss (2. Dezember 2014)

Ps. An der Zustufe habe ich schon rum gespielt und eine, wie ich finde, vernünftige Einstellung gefunden.
Es mangelt sicher an der Technik. ..
Gruß


----------



## jammerlappen (2. Dezember 2014)

Die Zugstufe ist mein Lieblingsthema  M.E. ist es weitgehend immer eine hecklastige Position über dem Hinterrad, die die Probleme macht. Das Problem ist hier, dass man unwillkürlich mit der "offensichtlichen" Problemlösung (Vorderrad unten => Hintern raus) das eigentliche Problem verschlimmert.


----------



## Bartoss (2. Dezember 2014)

Nur damit ich es richtig verstehe: Meinst du mit zentraler Lage auf m Bike über den Kicker?
Und noch eine Frage:
Wann kommt am Besten der Absprung Impuls? 
Evtl. kurz bevor das VR den Kicker verlässt?  Und wie ist es bei sehr kleinen Kickern, wenn das VR am Ende des Kickers ist und das HR noch nichtmal auf dem Kicker ist?
Danke und Gruß


----------



## jammerlappen (2. Dezember 2014)

Du musst das Ding halt sehen, als wäre es das Ding, was Dir maximale Höhe ermöglichen soll. Erstrecht wenn die Kicker kurz sind. Probleme entstehen erst, wenn Du Dir nicht mehr sicher bist, dass das gut enden wird, was Du gerade machst.


----------



## Bartoss (2. Dezember 2014)

Werds demnächst (wenn Knie wieder iO) mal mit einer gezielt zentraleren Lage auf dem Bike antesten, den Schiss schmeiss ich vorher in Wald dann wirds vielleicht besser...
Danke und Gruß


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (4. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin auch Sprunganfänger, fahre seit einem Jahr MTB und habe in der Zeit durch ausprobieren gelernt, was für mich selber funktioniert und was nicht. Beschreiben kann ich das leider nur schwer.

Zum Thema kleine Kicker:



> Die Zugstufe ist mein Lieblingsthema  M.E. ist es weitgehend immer eine hecklastige Position über dem Hinterrad, die die Probleme macht. Das Problem ist hier, dass man unwillkürlich mit der "offensichtlichen" Problemlösung (Vorderrad unten => Hintern raus) das eigentliche Problem verschlimmert.



Sehe ich genauso. Das ewige lamentiere bezgl. Zugstufe kann ich nicht verstehen. Ist mir herzlich egal, ob die komplett offen oder komplett zu ist oder ich auf 200mm, 160mm oder hardtail sitze.
Arsch niemals nicht ängstlich und passiv übers Hinterrad, das ist zu 99% die Ursache.
Zentral stehen und auch wenns immer wieder gesagt wird und blöd klingt "heavy feet - light hands" ist die Methode für mich gewesen.
Dafür muss man natürlcih aktiv seine Lage auf dem Rad immer wieder schnell anpassehn und ich glaube, das zu spüren und intuitiv umzusetzen braucht einfach Zeit.
Arsch nach hinten und mit gestreckten Armen im Lenker hänge ist eben nicht "light hands" und eigentlich fast immer eine der schlechtesten Möglichkeiten.



> Du musst das Ding halt sehen, als wäre es das Ding, was Dir maximale Höhe ermöglichen soll. Erstrecht wenn die Kicker kurz sind. Probleme entstehen erst, wenn Du Dir nicht mehr sicher bist, dass das gut enden wird, was Du gerade machst.



Auch hier volle Zustimmung. Je kürzer der Kicker, umso mehr erst recht "voll abziehen".
Wobei "voll abziehen" bei mir schlichtweg die Bunny-Hop bewegung ist auf kurzen Kickern.
Wir haben hier so stellen, wo die 14 jährigen ihre ersten Versuche schaufeln, die Dinger sind i.d.R. so 40cm hoch und leider auch nur eben so kurz. Totale Vollkatastrophen also, auch nicht sonderlich spaßig, aber ich nehm die trotzdem immer mit möglichst hohem Tempo mit, um die Koordination zu schulen. Bei so kurzen kickern leite ich die bunny hop Bewegung sehr früh ein, das Vorderrad geht schon recht leicht drüber und wenn das Hinterrad auf dem Kicker ist ziehe ich quasi zeitgleich mit dem "kick" das Hinterrad ab. Nicht vorher, dann überspringe ich die Kicker im bunnyhop. Aber auch nicht später, weil dann haut der Kicker das Hinterrad zum Mond.

Je länger ein Absprung ist und je weiter sich das vom "kleinen Kicker" entfernt, um so mehr geht es bei mir weg vom Bunnyhop-artigen, hin zu Fahrwerk vor bzw. auf dem Sprung komprimieren und Körper zentral und tief. Dann in der Absprungpahse mit der Fahrwerksdekompression auch den Körper nach oben bringen, sich quasi strecken.
Die ganze Bewegung ist dann je nach Anfahrgeschwindigkeit natürlich langsamer, als der Ablauf auf so Mini-Kickern.
Mit diesem Bewegungsablauf komm ich dann hoch und weit raus.
Will ich den Sprung eher schlucken, drücke ich den Körper nicht so stark nach oben und lasse nur das bike beim verlassen des Absprungs zu mir hochkommen.


----------



## grey (4. Dezember 2014)

Wenn ich das Gefühl hab, einen bunnyhop vom kicker machen zu müssen läuft doch irgendwas falsch...
Abgesehen davon kann wohl ein Bruchteil der Leute die noch so routiniert tables oder div. Gaps springen, einen nennenswerten bunnyhop..
Bunnyhop hat damit mmn. sehr wenig zutun, umso mehr wundert es mich dauernd davon zu lesen..



MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> , hin zu Fahrwerk vor bzw. auf dem Sprung komprimieren und Körper zentral und tief. Dann in der Absprungpahse mit der Fahrwerksdekompression auch den Körper nach oben bringen, sich quasi strecken.
> Die ganze Bewegung ist dann je nach Anfahrgeschwindigkeit natürlich langsamer, als der Ablauf auf so Mini-Kickern.
> Mit diesem Bewegungsablauf komm ich dann hoch und weit raus.


 
Das mach ich bei eigentlich jedem Sprung so, je nach Absprung wird die Intensität und das timing angepasst.

Edit: Deadsailor vermeiden klappt gut bei mir wenn man bei verlassen des Kickers mit dem körper relativ nah am Lenker ist  bzw. sich eben nicht einfach direkt aufs HR setzt. Stupides Lenker verdrehen im flug hilft mir auch, dann hat man zumindest eine halbwegs zentrale Position und bisschen köperspannung.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (4. Dezember 2014)

Du komprimierst also bei jedem Sprung das Fahrwerk, auch auf den beschriebenen Mini-Kickern die quasi einem Maulwurfshügel gleichen ?
Kann ich mir gerade nicht vorstellen, wie das auf nem 30-40cm langen "Huppel" gehen soll.
Kannst du das genauer beschreiben ?

Wenn ich nen abgesägten Baumstumpf, nen quer liegenden dicken Ast oder diese Maulwürfshügel Kicker benutze, um abzuspringen (also nicht die überspringe, sondern als Absprung nutze), funktioniert das bei mir mit einem bunnyhop-ähnlich Ablauf am besten.



> Abgesehen davon kann wohl ein Bruchteil der Leute die noch so routiniert tables oder div. Gaps springen, einen nennenswerten bunnyhop..
> Bunnyhop hat damit mmn. sehr wenig zutun, umso mehr wundert es mich dauernd davon zu lesen..



Scheint bei jedem anders zu sein. Ich hab als erstes nen Bunnyhop mit nem Dirtrad gelernt, bis ich so mind. nen halben Meter hohe Hindernisse überspringen konnte. Hat mir für kurze / harte Absprungkanten (Wurzeln, Baumstümpfe, Geländekanten) auf dem MTB viel gebracht. Das Für das Verständnis des Bewegungsablaufes, aber auch dafür, aktiv mit dem Rad zu springen. "Die Pedale verlieren" gibt es danach einfach nicht mehr, egal ob es lange flach Absprünge oder kurze steile Absprungkanten sind.


----------



## grey (4. Dezember 2014)

Je weniger ausgeprägt der Absprung ist umso mehr Körpereinsatz ist erforderlich, wenn wir von bunnyhop reden denke ich eher an das überspringen eines Hindernisses ohne absprung, wenn ein bunnyhop auf einem Absprung notwendig ist, ist es kein absprung.
Deshalb ist mir nicht ganz klar was der bunnyhop damit zu tun hat? Die Frage ist ernst gemeint, will das nicht ins lächerliche ziehen oder so.
Wenn ich für jeden Sprung bunnyhop-skills bräuchte, würde das am lokalen fr-trail sehr sehr traurig ausschauen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiWisBastelbude (4. Dezember 2014)

Ja, ich denke es liegt daran wir beiden als "Absprung" sehen.

Diese kleinen Mini-Kicker sind ja quasi keine vernünftigen Absprünge, weil die nur ein Bruchteild er Radlänge haben. Ich rede hier von 30-40cm langen schlecht geshapten Häufchen.
Ich kann es also anders umschreiben: Ich mache auf sowas quasi einen Bunny-Hop, aber so spät, dass ich die Wurzel, den Maulwurfshügel oder den Ast nutze, um mich höher/weiter rauszudrücken.

Wenn man da passiv drüber fährt, holpert erst das Vorderrad drüber, ist dann schon wieder am Boden und dann kickt der Hintern drüber.
Ich könnt auch einfach den bunnyhop früher ansetzen udn die Dinger überspringen.
Abziehen macht mir i.d.R. aber mehr Spaß. 

Werden die Dinger länger, ändert sich der Bewegungsablauf in Richtung "Komprimieren (falls ich mit einem der fullies unterwegs bin)+Strecken".

Die Bewegungsabläufe sind sehr ähnlich und in "bunnyhop" und "Komprimieren" zu trennen ist natürlich übertieben. Es ist nur ein Versuch, zum umschreiben, in welche Richtung die Bewegung tendenziell geht. Je nach shape ist mal mehr vom einen drin, mal mehr vom anderen.

Ist halt mit ein paar Wörtern im Netz nicht so einfach rüberzubringen las wenn man zusammen an nem Sprung im Wald steht.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (4. Dezember 2014)

*OT*, weil niemand hinfällt.

Kleine Hindernisse als zusätzliche Kicker für den Bunnyhop nutzen wird auch "Bump Hop" genannt. Ich denke du (MiWisBastelbude) willst darauf hinaus?! Anders sind (zumindest für mich) solche Sachen auch nicht fahr-/springbar. Sonst gibts einen Überschlag.
Der Meister beschreibt es hier:


----------



## grey (4. Dezember 2014)

Ja, ist nicht so leicht solche Vorgänge und Situationen mit Wörtern darzustellen. 

Ich assoziiere einen Bunnyhop, ohne Überwindung eines Hindernisses, eigentlich immer mit dem Verlust von Geschwindigkeit, das wäre bei einem Sprung für mich nie erstrebenswert. Immerhin opfert man Vortrieb für die Überwindung der Schwerkraft, das macht bei Sprüngen ja schon der Absprung selbst, wenn auch geringfügiger. Insofern sehe ich Bunnyhopartiges abspringen eher als Fehl am Platz wenn man von Sprüngen/Tables redet.
Eigentlich trenne ich nur Springen von aktiver Fahrweise am Trail, weil wenn ich eben am Trail eine Wurzel oder einen mini-Hügel als Absprung verwende, geht es ja auch eher darum in weiterer Folge zb. ein Hindernis besser/eleganter zu bewältigen. Ich wahr wohl nur irritiert weil ich eben solche sachen nicht mit springen (sprünge,tables, gaps,...) assoziiere. In die selbe Kategorie fällt für mich aber zb. einfach am HR über solche sachen drüberzusurfen.


Im Endeffekt kann ich einen Sprung clearen wenn ich, 
- meine Blickführung entsprechend im Griff habe, ich habe zb. kaum Probleme mit Sprüngen wenn Absprung und Landung in einer Linie sichtbar sind, das ist in meinem Kopf dann eine absolut nachvollziehbare Situation. Da kann dann auch gern ein 5m Gap dazwischen sein, das ist relativ egal wenn Anfahrt oder Landung nicht furchteinflößend sind.
Wirklich problematisch sind bei mir Sprünge/Drops ohne sichtbarer oder direkt nachvollziehbarer Landung.

- wenn die nötige Geschwindigkeit halbwegs klar ist. Wenn jemand diesbezüglich unsicher ist bringt es natürlich eine Menge wenn ein anderer vorfährt und einen mitzieht. 

- die Bewegung angepasst an die Geschwindigkeit und den Absprung mache.

und ich in weiterer Folge die Flugphase halbwegs unter Kontrolle habe, wobei das mit einem halbwegs sauberen Absprung eigentlich schon erledigt ist.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (4. Dezember 2014)

Wurzelpadaleur:
Ja, danke. Darauf wollte ich hinaus. 

Greyz:
Wenn ich von "kleinen Kickern" lese, denke ich immer an diese kleinen schlecht geshapten viel zu kurzen Mini-Hügel im Wald.
Hier mal ein Beispielfoto und ein Beispielvideo:











Das ist genau die Grösse von Hügelchen und auch genau das Alter der Jungs die sowas hier bauen.
Wenn du das aus vollem trailspeed nicht überspringst oder aktiv als Absprungkante nutzt, dann hauts das Heck blöd raus. Sowas hab ich bei "Mini-Kicker" immer vor Augen.




> Eigentlich trenne ich nur Springen von aktiver Fahrweise am Trail, weil wenn ich eben am Trail eine Wurzel oder einen mini-Hügel als Absprung verwende, geht es ja auch eher darum in weiterer Folge zb. ein Hindernis besser/eleganter zu bewältigen. Ich wahr wohl nur irritiert weil ich eben solche sachen nicht mit springen (sprünge,tables, gaps,...) assoziiere. In die selbe Kategorie fällt für mich aber zb. einfach am HR über solche sachen drüberzusurfen.



Ja, verstehe ich.
Wir trennen im Grunde nach den gleichen Situationen, die Wortwahl war nur anders oder vermutlich dass, was wir jewiels unter Mini-Kicker vor Augen haben.

Also:
Nutze ich kleine, aber steil ansteigende Absprungkanten wie oben auf dem Bild mit dem Tandem (z.B. um höher oder weiter über Hindernisse/Wurzelteppiche/Steinfelder zu kommen), ist es näher an einer bunny-hop / bump hop Bewegung.

Ist es nen "richtiger" Sprung (also ich sag mal Absprung mind. halbe Radlänge oder mehr), ist es dem pushen/komprimieren was auch immer natürlich viel ähnlicher.

Sowas hier




ist natürlich von der Bezeichnung auch nen Mini-Kicker.
Da hier aber das Verhältnis Höhe zu Absprunglänge passt, ist das wie ein runterskalierter großer Sprung. Bei sowas nutze ich (wie du auch schreibst) natürlich den selben Bewegungsablauf, wie bei solchen Größenordnungen und aufwärts









Bei keinem dieser drei Sprünge würd ich die Absprungphase mit "bunnyhop-ähnlich" beschreiben, vollkommen klar.


----------



## hulster (4. Dezember 2014)

greyz schrieb:


> Ich assoziiere einen Bunnyhop, ohne Überwindung eines Hindernisses, eigentlich immer mit dem Verlust von Geschwindigkeit, das wäre bei einem Sprung für mich nie erstrebenswert.



Nicht immer. Macht bei kleineren Kickern, die man mit Bunny-Hop überwinden kann, durchaus Sinn.
Weil die eventuell

-	mehr Airtime produzieren, als der Bunny-Hop (zum Thema Geschwindigkeitseinbuße)
-	schlechtere Linienwahl zum nächsten Hinderniss/Kurve bedeuten, als wenn man sie mit Bunny-Hop auslässt
-	Zu starke Kompression in der Landung erzeugen, die sich durch flacheren Flugphase mit BH vermeiden lässt

Wegdrücken ist da dann nicht immer die Alternative, je nach Shape.


----------



## Marc B (7. Januar 2015)

Sturz mit Ansage - Panikzone, falsche Postition auf dem Bike (zu weit hinten), falsches Bremsen und und und...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (7. Januar 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Sturz mit Ansage - Panikzone, falsche Postition auf dem Bike (zu weit hinten), falsches Bremsen und und und...


Bei einem Sturz ist oft die Abfolge von Fehlern fatal. Wo liegt denn der erste Fehler und bis wann wäre es wie noch zu retten gewesen?


----------



## Bartoss (7. Januar 2015)

Ich denke für den war von vornherein nix zu retten!
Verkrampft, wollte anscheinend auch eine gewisse Mindestgeschwindigkeit, die man bei so einem Gefälle nunmal hat, nicht so richtig zulassen. 
Wahrscheinlich auch aufs VR geguckt und dadurch Linienwahl schwierig.


----------



## pndrev (8. Januar 2015)

Das fängt wohl mental an in dem Fall. Panik -> Verkrampft.

Dadurch ist nix mit laufen lassen, Bike kommt quer, mehr Panik weil die Bremsen gefühlt nicht funktionieren (mehr als Reifen blockieren können sie nicht), nach hinten absteigen ist auch nicht drin, weil verkrampft am Lenker festgehalten, dadurch noch mehr gebremst, mehr Panik, etc. pp. Dann steht halt irgendwann das Vorderrad komplett quer. Insgesamt einfach überfordert, würde ich sagen.

Ich würde sagen, entweder von vorneherein die Bremsen etwas weiter aufmachen (geht halt nicht so einfach, wenn man schon im Panikmodus ist) oder nach dem ersten Querstehen eben vollends abbremsen und den Notausstieg nach hinten versuchen. Ab dem Weitefahren nach dem Querstehen an der Wurzel oben am Hang war dann glaube ich - für den Fahrer in der Panik - nix mehr zu retten. Für die Stelle war er entweder oben am Eingang viel zu schnell (Panikbremse) oder dann alternativ ab der Wurzel zu langsam (Reifen blockieren).


----------



## Oldie-Paul (8. Januar 2015)

Interessant, die Analysen und Einschätzungen.

_I am a girl and I ride like a girl!_
Aber die Stelle fährt sie nicht zum ersten Mal, aber es ist das erste Mal, dass sie hier stürzt.  _(I think the bike really make difference....
This is the only time I crash in this spot.)_
Insofern ist eine allgemeine Überforderung oder totale Panik (trotz des Gesichtsausdrucks) nicht anzunehmen. Ihre eigene Erklärung ist simpel: _Thought I passed the tree on the left but use front brake too much......_
Natürlich ist das Problem oben an den Steinen nach der Geländekante offensichtlich geworden. Da wegen heftigen Bremsens hinten (auslösender Fehler?), das Hinterrad verrutscht, kommt sie in falscher Linie an die Steine und hat dann den Baum groß vor sich. Und der macht Probleme (Blickführung?). Ob das heftige Strecken der Arme nach dem Baum wirklich Verkrampfung aus Panik ist oder die Vorbereitung auf ein heftiges Bremsen, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Das Bremsen vorn war aber definitiv zu heftig.
Dass sie die Stelle fahren kann, zeigt dieses Video, in dem man sieht, welche Linie sie eigentlich fahren wollte.

Offensichtlich liebt sie DH-Wettbewerbe.


----------



## pndrev (8. Januar 2015)

Interessant, das hatte ich nicht tiefer gelesen. Ändert aber, wie du sagst, nichts daran, wann das Problem anfängt: Ab dem Abrutschen des Hinterrads war die Sache gegessen. 

Wenn ihr das mit ihrem anderen Bikes nicht passiert, dann war die Linien- oder Geschwindigkeitswahl für das Bike nicht passend. Das erklärt auch das zu abrupte Bremsen. Allerdings kann schon ein ungewohntes Bike in der Verbindung mit einem unerwarteten Verhalten Panik auslösen. Vor allem, wenn man an einer Stelle eben nicht mehr damit rechnet dass etwas schiefgehen kann. ("only time I crash on this spot")

Die Körperhaltung und Gesichtsausdruck (schade mit der Sonnebrille, sonst könnte man das besser erkennen) deuten für mich dannoch darauf hin, dass sie wenn vielleicht nicht in Panik, dann zumindest von der Situation und dem Fahrverhalten des Bikes ziemlich unangenehm überrascht war.

Den Unterschied in den Videos sieht man. Beim zweiten fährt sie viel kontrollierter an die Stelle an anstatt kurz davor nochmal in die Eisen zu gehen. Vielleicht hat sie (1tes Video) da im letzten Augenblick gedacht "Hoppla, ich bin gar nicht mit meinem üblichen Lieblingsbike unterwegs"?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (8. Januar 2015)

pndrev schrieb:


> Die Körperhaltung und Gesichtsausdruck (schade mit der Sonnebrille, sonst könnte man das besser erkennen) deuten für mich dannoch darauf hin, dass sie wenn vielleicht nicht in Panik, dann zumindest von der Situation und dem Fahrverhalten des Bikes ziemlich unangenehm überrascht war.


Das sehe ich auch so.


----------



## tomtom1986 (8. Januar 2015)

Muss ja auch nicht heissen das wenn man was schon mal gefahren ist das immer ohne Panik läuft. Reicht ja wenn ein kleiner Fehler kommt das dann schon die Panik einsetzt weil man merkt jetzt wirds brenzlich


----------



## Marc B (8. Januar 2015)

Ich glaube, dass der Baum und der Wegesrand sie vollends in die Panikzone gebracht haben, man sieht da deutlich, wie sie in die typische alte "ich-fühl-mich-so-sicherer-auf-dem-rad" Haltung geriet, mit einem Pedal unten, zu weit hinten hängender Position, verkrampftem Bremsen etc. - ich kenne das übrigens von Kunden/innen, die trotz DH-Race-Erfahrung Defizite in den Grundtechniken haben und nach einem Sturz auch noch ein Problem mit dem mentalen Aspekt bekommen.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Guru (9. Januar 2015)

Hmmm, Einspruch zum querstehenden Hinterrad.

Die ersten 1-3 Sekunden sind nicht gleichbedeutend mit "ab jetzt ist's vorbei". In Sekunde 4 hat sie eigentlich eine tolle Position, um jetzt Druck aufs Vorderrad zu geben und quasi mit einem scandinavian flick eine perfekte Linie zu haben. Stattdessen verfällt sie in das Schema, das
@Marc B wunderbar beschrieben hat.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (9. Januar 2015)

Guru schrieb:


> Hmmm, Einspruch zum querstehenden Hinterrad.
> 
> Die ersten 1-3 Sekunden sind nicht gleichbedeutend mit "ab jetzt ist's vorbei".


Natürlich nicht. Aber hier könnte die Saat für die Folgefehler liegen. Das war ja meine Eingangsfrage.


> In Sekunde 4 hat sie eigentlich eine tolle Position, um jetzt Druck aufs Vorderrad zu geben und quasi mit einem scandinavian flick eine perfekte Linie zu haben.


Nun ja, dazu muss dieser Move aber sicher im Repertoire verankert sein, damit er spontan aktiviert werden kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (11. Januar 2015)

Also hab mal versucht auf nur auf die Haltungsänderung zu achten, da man aus dem Blickwinkel schlecht einschätzen konnte, wie weit hinten sie wirklich war. Für mich war da kaum eine Haltungsänderung, sprich sie war von Anfang an zu weit hinten.
Somit VR zu leicht keine Bremswirkung, VR blockiert sofort bei Angstbremsung und stellt sich bei kleiner Unebenheit sofort quer, da zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon reiner Passagier.
Für mich sah es so aus, als ob sie den Gesichtsausdruck schon beim Überfahren der Kante in den Hang hatte.
Spricht für mich, wenn Sie die Techniken grundsätzlich beherrscht, für zu viel Steigerung auf einmal.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (11. Januar 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Für mich sah es so aus, als ob sie den Gesichtsausdruck schon beim Überfahren der Kante in den Hang hatte.


Hmm, dann hast du wohl ein anderes Video betrachtet.


----------



## hulster (11. Januar 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Hmm, dann hast du wohl ein anderes Video betrachtet.



Wir sprechen von dem, was Marc gespostet hat. Aber du hast schon Recht - hab nochmal raufgeschaut, Gesicht erkennt man eigentlich recht spät. Bei meiner Aussage zur Haltung bleibe ich.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (11. Januar 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Bei meiner Aussage zur Haltung bleibe ich.


Da das für mich nicht entscheidbar ist, werde ich auch nicht widersprechen.


----------



## Marc B (13. Januar 2015)

Schade, dass es davon so viele Videos online gibt  Schon quasi der Klassiker bei den Gravity-Crashvideos:


----------



## Black-Under (17. Januar 2015)

Was ich nie verstehe wenn ich so einen Sprunghügel fahren möchte übe ich erst an kleinen. Erst wenn ich weiß wie es geht fahre ich große.


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (17. Januar 2015)

Mehr kann man glaub ich gar nicht mehr falsch machen


----------



## static (17. Januar 2015)

Könnt ihr was zu dem hier bei 0:57 (Startnummer 80) sagen?





Edit: Hab's mal als Gif gemacht.






Anfahrt und Absprung sieht noch gut aus. Dann muss etwas passieren, dass es ihn bei der Landung zerlegt.
Ich hab auf meinem Hometrail einen Drop ähnlicher Höhe, den ich irgendwann mal fahren wollte. Jetzt hab ich wieder Schiss


----------



## Bartoss (17. Januar 2015)

Sieht so aus als wäre bei der Landung das VR schräg und auch zu viel Gewicht auf dem VR,  bzw.  bei der Landung "drückt" es ihn in Richtung Vr.
Evtl. hat er nicht damit gerechnet und deswegen auch zu wenig Spannung in den Armen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (18. Januar 2015)

Puh, auch wieder nicht mono-kausal  Wahrscheinlich durch eine zu verkrampfte Haltung kommt der Fahrer schief in der Luft und kann das Ganze bei der Landung nicht mehr ausgleichen. Die Gabel schlägt durch und sein Vorderrad verkantet, das Bike wirft ihn dann gut ab - autsch.

P.S.: Ist aber auch ein schei** Drop, da ohne Landehügel - würde ich nicht springen wollen...


----------



## Nico Laus (18. Januar 2015)

Dead sailor während der flugphase,  dann Schwerpunkt außermittig bei der Landung, dadurch Kurve eingeleitet.


----------



## Black-Under (18. Januar 2015)

Schaut mal auf den rechten Fuss sieht aus als wenn er von der Pedale abrutscht. Dadurch Kontrollverlust. Das ist auch die Stelle die er sich verletzt hat.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (18. Januar 2015)

@Bartoss hat wohl am genauestens hin geschaut.


----------



## Nico Laus (18. Januar 2015)

...und Marc B treffend die Ursache erklärt. 

Was der Kerl im Video macht, ist eine typische Reaktion unserer Radfahrer-Motorik. Kommt man aus dem Gleichgewicht, wird in Richtung des Schwerpunkts eingelenkt um ein Umfallen zu verhindern.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (18. Januar 2015)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> ...und Marc B treffend die Ursache erklärt.
> 
> Was der Kerl im Video macht, ist eine typische Reaktion unserer Radfahrer-Motorik. Kommt man aus dem Gleichgewicht, wird in Richtung des Schwerpunkts eingelenkt um ein Umfallen zu verhindern.


Wo kommt er aus dem Gleichgewicht? Er fährt auf dem Kicker absolut geradeaus und senkrecht positioniert. 



In der Luft dreht er dann das Vorderrad ein. Damit kann man nicht landen, egal ob die Gabel noch durch schlägt oder nicht. Der Kreiseleffekt dreht dann das Bike in der Luft noch um die Längsachse. Vielleicht hat er ja einen Style versuchen wollen? 

Edit: Bild eingefügt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (18. Januar 2015)

Ne, hat er nicht. Er fällt da passiv und nach rechts geneigt (aus Fahrersicht) herunter wie ein Sack Kartoffeln. Mag auf den ersten Blick nicht ersichtlich sein. Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung. 

Vielleicht kann ich einen kleinen Clip zeigen...


----------



## Nico Laus (18. Januar 2015)

Hab mal was geschnibbelt. Ist zwar kein Crash, mache aber den gleichen Fehler. Passive Flugphase mit Neigung nach links (aus Fahrersicht). Hab es dann noch gerettet bekommen, daher nicht so dramatisch wie im Video davor.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (18. Januar 2015)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Hab mal was geschnibbelt. Ist zwar kein Crash, mache aber den gleichen Fehler. Passive Flugphase mit Neigung nach links (aus Fahrersicht). Hab es dann noch gerettet bekommen, daher nicht so dramatisch wie im Video davor.


Perfekt. Der Ablauf ist der gleiche. Absprung OK, danach in der Luft das Vorderrad (leicht) gedreht. Drunken sailor oder?


----------



## derAndre (18. Januar 2015)

Nic der Segler ist aber alles andere als tot. Der ist sogar recht aktiv wie ich finde. Er streckt sich in der Mitte des Sprungs und zieht im zweiten Teil der Flugphase das Hinterrad hoch um noch in die Landung zu kommen.

Die Nummer 80 dagegen ist total tot in der Luft und landet entsprechend. Ab dem Moment der Landung war da nix mehr zu wollen aus meiner Sicht.


----------



## Marc B (18. Januar 2015)

Puh, ich erinnere mich an die Dead Sailors während meiner Dirtjump-Phase - echt ein schei** Gefühl! Aber am Anfang leider typisch...


----------



## grey (18. Januar 2015)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Hab mal was geschnibbelt. Ist zwar kein Crash, mache aber den gleichen Fehler. Passive Flugphase mit Neigung nach links (aus Fahrersicht). Hab es dann noch gerettet bekommen, daher nicht so dramatisch wie im Video davor.


 
Würde ich weder passiv noch dead sailor nennen, war einfach grenzwertig kurz und im Flug noch versucht paar cm raus zu holen.
Dafür halt minimal Seitenlage bekommen, ist aber egal zmd. schaut es am Video nicht giftig aus.

Deadsailor wäre für mich eher #407 mit einem kleinem bonus. ( klickpedale, Halbschale) Ein faceplant wie aus dem Bilderbuch.

Ich denk wenn die 80 etwas gleichzeitiger mit beiden Rädern aufgekommen wäre, wär das nicht passiert.
Er hat zwar die Landung etwas abgefangen aber dann ist erst noch die Front runtergekommen, die kompression hat ihn dann vorn über geworfen.  Beim HT knallt einem bei so einer Landung unter Umständen besonders gemein die Front runter, das leicht eingelenkte VR versenkt man damit auch im Boden.


----------



## Marc B (20. Januar 2015)

Eure Analyse hier von? Schmerzhafte Sache!


----------



## Bartoss (20. Januar 2015)

Sieht so aus als wäre er beim "Aufschlag " des HR von der linken Pedale gerutscht.
->  Rühreier


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (20. Januar 2015)

Ja, "vermutlich" ist er von der Pedale gerutscht. 

Für die Ursache halte ich die passive , steife Körperhaltung beim Abrollen der Rampe. So kann er die Kompression nicht abfedern und ihm faltet es den Fuss so weit hoch, bis dieser abrutscht.


----------



## Bartoss (20. Januar 2015)

Ja, steife und passive Haltung war natürlich auch gegeben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pndrev (20. Januar 2015)

Die versteifte Haltung ist aber der Grund, wieso das Hinterrad so humorlos auf den Boden knallt. Aktivere Schwerpunktverlagerung und das wäre nicht so extrem passiert, bzw. er wäre zumindest besser vorbereitet gewesen.


----------



## Marc B (20. Januar 2015)

Schließe mich Eurer Analyse an  Bei einer Rampe mit derart harschem Wechsel von Steil in die Ebene wäre dazu auch ein kontrolliertes Fahren passend gewesen, also in der Rampe gefühlvoll die Geschwindigkeit dosieren, dann ist der Aufprall weniger hart!


----------



## Marc B (27. Januar 2015)

Weniger zur Einzel-Analyse, mehr für das "Entertainment" ist dieses Video, in dem Sam Pilgrim ihm zugesandte Sturz-Videos kommentiert:


----------



## Deleted 247734 (29. Januar 2015)

Bartoss schrieb:


> Sieht so aus als wäre er beim "Aufschlag " des HR von der linken Pedale gerutscht.
> ->  Rühreier



Ja, seitdem fahre ich Klickies...


----------



## Bartoss (29. Januar 2015)

Und vorsichtshalber Tiefschutz wa..?


----------



## Deleted 247734 (29. Januar 2015)

Bartoss schrieb:


> Und vorsichtshalber Tiefschutz wa..?


Achso, ich bin nicht der Experte in dem Video... falsch ausgedrückt. Aber kenne solche Situationen seeeehr gut.  Frage mich aber eher warum er nicht einfach links vorbeigefahren ist - nein, man muss ja langsam da runterwackeln und sich die Eier stoßen.


----------



## Marc B (2. Februar 2015)

Fahrfehler oder Pech mit dem Boden an der Stelle?


----------



## Girl (2. Februar 2015)

Fahren kann er, aber wenn es rutscht ist irgendwann vorbei mit lustig. 
Er ist zu schnell für die Streckenbedingungen, Körper will nach rechts, Fahrrad nach links = Sturz


----------



## jammerlappen (2. Februar 2015)

Geschwindigkeit sehe ich hier nicht als Fehler. Imho verschlägt es ihm nach der Kompression irgendwie das Vorderrad und dann versteift er sich im Lenkeinschlag, anstatt locker zu bleiben und nochmal aufzumachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (2. Februar 2015)

Der Reifen rutsch in der "Rinne" weiter und lässt keine Richtungskorrektur mehr zu. Würde der Baum da nicht stehen wäre es vielleicht auch gut ausgegangen.


----------



## jammerlappen (2. Februar 2015)

Häh? Er rutscht doch mit eingeschlagenem Lenker und müsste geradeaus lenken, um wieder Grip zu bekommen. Ohne Seitenstolleneinsatz ist der Grip in Kuven halt erst Recht suboptimal.


----------



## Girl (2. Februar 2015)

Dann schau das Video mal genau bei Sek. 3 an, der Körper will zum Baum, das Rad aber nicht weil er in der Rinne rutscht. 
Ab Sek. 8 erkennt man die Rinne recht deutlich wo er nicht mehr rausgekommen ist.


----------



## static (2. Februar 2015)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass der Schreck durch den Reifenplatzer und evtl. das plötzlich andere Fahrverhalten am Hinterrad auch einen Teil zum Sturz beigetragen haben.


----------



## Marc B (16. Februar 2015)

Stressblockade mit Blackout, fehlendes Fahrkönnen oder einfach falsch eingeschätzt die Passage? Autsch!


----------



## Normansbike (16. Februar 2015)

Habe nach einem Sturz einfach kein Gefühl mehr richtig zu springen!
Wenn ich nicht weiß das was kommt geht's perfekt, doch wenn ich die Stelle kenne geht der Kopf nicht frei, Hände an der Bremse, Angst und nervös. Alles was man nicht braucht um zu springen.
Bin jetzt seit 1 Jahr wieder dran zurück zur eigentlichen Form zu kommen, doch es geht sehr langsam voran. 0,5 m Drop ok, aber mehr geht gar nicht. Vorher waren es mal 1-1,5 m. Doch dann war der Sturz wegen einer Wurzel im Landebereich. Rippen Bruch und Prellungen sind nichts dagegen das ich einfach die Blockade vor einem Sprung habe.
Wenn Tipps, bitte gerne. 
Lg Norman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (16. Februar 2015)

Du musst an kleinen Drops, an denen Du dich wohlfühlst sehr sehr viele Wiederholungen sammeln, damit der Bewegungsablauf automatisiert wird und stets abrufbar ist. Dann step by step die Höhe steigern. Nimm Dir Zeit, habe Geduld und achte auch auf Deine Tagesform. Wenn ein Gap dabei ist und Du bist verunsichert, kann es auch helfen sich ans Hinterrad von einem erfahrenen und sicheren Kollegen zu hängen! Wichtig ist auch, dass Du bei Anzeichen einer Stressblockade deutlich und bewusst atmest und Dir selber Handlungsbefehle gibst zB für die richtige Haltung (die wird bei Angst meistens zu aufrecht)!


----------



## Fixpunkt (16. Februar 2015)

Das Video sieht nicht so aus als würde er das Vorderad wirklich heben wollen, eher das Gewicht verlagern für eine kleine Stufe. Der kann einfach nicht gewusst haben was da kommt.


----------



## pndrev (16. Februar 2015)

Kommentarlos runtergekippt. Kann nicht beurteilen, ob der vorher schon so weit hinten war um zu bremsen, aber mit einem Drop hat der nicht gerechnet. Schon gar nicht mit einem, wo man auch eine gewisse Mindestflugweite braucht...


----------



## Marc B (16. Februar 2015)

Hm, ich denke schon dass er gewusst hat was kommt - zu mal Ihn sein WG Kollege gefilmt hat an dieser Schlüsselstelle und an der Absprungkante die Spur mit Steinen markiert wurde.


----------



## Fixpunkt (16. Februar 2015)

Stressblockade wird dann wahrscheinlich schon stimmen. Ich kenn das von mir, dass man , kaum weiss man dass da was schweres kommt viel zu langsam anfährt, in der Hoffnung, dass es dann kontrollierbarer wird. 
Dass er dann das Vorderrad so gar nicht mehr hebt, ist dann ein Teil der Blockade. 

Fahrtechnik, ja gut, aber er wird ja schon mal von nem Bordstein halbwegs korrekt gedroppt sein, bevor er sowas anfährt.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (16. Februar 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Hm, ich denke schon dass er gewusst hat was kommt ....


Und ob. Er soll das Ding fahren, "will" es auch, aber sein ganzer Körper in seiner Sprache sagt: NEIN.
Er fährt bereits in einer totalen Abwehrhaltung auf die Stufe zu. Und die letzte Chance, noch etwas zu retten, vergibt er, indem er etwa bei den Markiersteinen den Hintern noch weiter nach hinten, fast auf das Hinterrad schiebt. Wahrscheinlich bremst er dabei auch noch, aber auch nicht überzeugt.
Hätte er auf seinen Kopf gehört, hätte er gesagt: jetzt NICHT. Aber die Kamera war da, die Kumpel und die tolle Stelle ...


----------



## mcmattb (16. Februar 2015)

Hi,
soweit ich das sehen kann rollt er einfach schon mit seinem kompletten Schwerpunkt (Hintern) über dem Hinterrad an die Kante des Drops. Also ist kein durchschieben der Bikes nach vorne durch Gewichtsverlagerung möglich. (das würde das Vorderrad anheben und er könnte eher mit beiden Rädern gleichzeitig landen) So fährt er einfach komplett passiv senkrecht den Drop runter.
Die Frage wäre also warum er so an den Drop heranfährt. Leider sieht man den Abschnitt vorher nicht.


----------



## pndrev (16. Februar 2015)

Das ist mir auch aufgefallen, war nur nicht sicher... Schon in der Anfahrt ist er komplett hinten, so als ob gerade komplett in die Eisen steigt. Deswegen war meine Vermutung ja, dass er nicht wirklich weiß, was auf ihn zukommt - aus der Position heraus konnte der Drop nicht klappen.

Falls doch, zeigt das jedenfalls, dass man genauso beherzt die Anfahrt abbrechen sollte wie man auch mit vollem Committment die Sektion fahren muss.


----------



## Bartoss (16. Februar 2015)

Könnte auch sein das er keine Ahnung hat von dem was er da versucht hat und dachte: "Mit genug Geschwindigkeit und Gewicht hinten rolle ich da einfach rüber/runter".
Aktives Dropen war das nicht...
Wenn man nicht weiß was auf einen zukommt verhält man sich eher anders...
Ich denke das dass ein kläglicher Drop-Versuch war...


----------



## Bartoss (16. Februar 2015)

Habs mir noch 3x angesehen, unglaublich...autsch.
Sieht auch ein wenig nach Anfänger mit zu hoch gesteckten Zielen aus, n kleinerer Drop wäre wohl erstmal besser gewesen.
Wahrscheinlich hätte er es mit mehr Speed und nem kleinen Schweinehoob schon geschaft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kadauz (17. Februar 2015)

Mal ne Frage zum Springen. "Verklemmt" Ihr etwas die Pedale beim Absprung bzw. während der Flugphase? Also ähnlich wie bei einem BunnyHop? Ich hab das Problem, dass ich während der Flugphase des öfteren mal vom Pedal rutsche bzw. das Rad unter mit etwas wegsackt und ich somit den Grip verliere. Wenn ich ein wenig die Knöchel anwinkle und anpresse, also die Sohlen nach 5 Uhr zeigen, fällt es mir wesentlich einfacher, während des Sprungs das Rad "mitzuführen". 
Ist die Technik falsch? Ich lese nämlich häufig von "Pedal parallel zum Boden"...


----------



## jammerlappen (17. Februar 2015)

Logo "verklemmt" man das Rad. Zumindest so lange, bis man es mal absichtlich vom Körper trennt.


----------



## Kadauz (17. Februar 2015)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Logo "verklemmt" man das Rad. Zumindest so lange, bis man es mal absichtlich vom Körper trennt.


Ich frag nur, weil in keinen Lehrvideos oder sonst in irgendwelchen Beschreibungen groß auf das Thema eingegangen wird. Da heißt es, man solle die Pedale parallel zum Boden haben. Aber von "aktiven Druck", Verklemmen oder sonst irgendwelchen Tips hinsichtlich Pedale gibts nicht viel.


----------



## R.C. (17. Februar 2015)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zum Springen. "Verklemmt" Ihr etwas die Pedale beim Absprung bzw. während der Flugphase?



Nein. Das Rad drueckt sich mit den Pedalen gegen die Fuesse. Wenn das verkeilen notwendig waere, koennet man auch im Sprung keine Tricks durchfuehren.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (17. Februar 2015)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Habe nach einem Sturz einfach kein Gefühl mehr richtig zu springen!
> Wenn ich nicht weiß das was kommt geht's perfekt, doch wenn ich die Stelle kenne geht der Kopf nicht frei, Hände an der Bremse, Angst und nervös. Alles was man nicht braucht um zu springen.
> Bin jetzt seit 1 Jahr wieder dran zurück zur eigentlichen Form zu kommen, doch es geht sehr langsam voran. 0,5 m Drop ok, aber mehr geht gar nicht. Vorher waren es mal 1-1,5 m. Doch dann war der Sturz wegen einer Wurzel im Landebereich. Rippen Bruch und Prellungen sind nichts dagegen das ich einfach die Blockade vor einem Sprung habe.
> Wenn Tipps, bitte gerne.
> Lg Norman


Du hast ganz klar eine Angstblockade wegen des traumatischen Erlebnisses. Wenn du nicht zügig wieder zu einer realistischen Selbsteinschätzung zurückfindest durch solche verhaltenstherapeutischen Tips, wie sie Marc gegeben hat, kannst du auch an ein paar Stunden Psychotherapie denken. Es kann interessant sein, warum du deine Komfortzone überschreiten möchtest, aber sich etwas dagegen wehrt.


----------



## Normansbike (17. Februar 2015)

Danke Jungs!
Werde weiter üben, bin erst 41, hab also noch Zeit.
Mache es mal wie ihr es sagtet, Bremse auf, viel Schwung und nicht nachdenken, dann klappts.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (17. Februar 2015)

pndrev schrieb:


> ...
> Falls doch, zeigt das jedenfalls, dass man genauso beherzt die Anfahrt abbrechen sollte wie man auch mit vollem Committment die Sektion fahren muss.



Genau das habe ich vor paar Jahren auch schmerzlich lernen müssen und das ist unglaublich wichtig. Wenn man sich nicht (mehr) sicher ist, dass es klappt, sofort abbrechen. Bei Aktionen an meiner Leistungs- und Angstgrenze überlege ich mir vorher auch wo Notaustieg mit ausreichendem Bremsweg möglich wäre. Man kann in der Anfahrt immer mal mit der Pedale hängen bleiben und dann läuft es plötzlich anders als geplant...

Ich habe mich auf ziemlich genau die gleiche Art und Weise abgelegt, wie der Fahrer in dem Video. Es war ein Drop (ca 1-1,5m) ins Steile ohne sichtbare Landung, bei dem man ein Loch von ca. 1,2 m überspringen musste. Ich hatte es mir vorher schon angeschaut und wollte es fahren. Bei der Abfahrt ist ein Freund voraus gefahren. Ich hatte bisschen Abstand gelassen um genug Speed zu haben. Als er auf dem Chickenway vorbei war, bin ich losgefahren. Plötzlich tauchte sein Kopf hinter dem Drop auf. Er hatte angehalten und stand in der Landung. Das wäre mein Punkt gewesen, abzubrechen. Ich bremste nur etwas, rollte weiter und regte mich innerlich auf. Er ging zur Seite und stellte sich samt Bike in den Chickenway. Ich hätte noch anhalten können, gab aber wieder halbherzig Gas. Habe mehr auf Ihn geschaut, als auf den Absprung. Er blieb nicht an der Seite, sondern lief wieder Richtung Absprung. Jetzt wurde mir klar, das wird nichts mehr. Sein Rad lag im einzigen Chickenway, daneben waren Bäume. Er stand im Weg, ich war zu schnell zum Anhalten und zu langsam um sicher zu springen. Umfahren wollte ich ihn auch nicht. Irgendwie gab es dann eine verkrampfte Panikbremsung. Er ging kurz vor mir zu Seite und ich rutschte etwas verkrampft, mit gezogenen Bremsen und noch mäßigem Tempo über den Absprung. Gezogenen Bremsen führen dazu, dass das Bike so abtaucht wie im Video. Ist über 5 Jahre her und ein Gelenk knackt immer noch...

Was habe ich gelernt: Sprünge immer vorher anschauen, über letzten möglichen Ausstieg nachdenken, dafür sorgen, dass niemand in den Weg kommt und bei Fahrten in der Gruppe, solche Vorhaben ankündigen. Falls etwas nicht läuft, gedanktlich durchgegangen: Abbrechen!


----------



## pndrev (17. Februar 2015)

Und vor allem, einen "point of no return" definieren. An dem Punkt wird entweder gestoppt oder eben nicht. Wenn man weiterfährt, heißt das halt "Spring, und kümmere dich NACH der Landung um alles andere".


----------



## Marc B (23. Februar 2015)

Passive Haltung und typischer "Dead Sailor"? Was meint Ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pndrev (23. Februar 2015)

Beim Absprung scheinbar zusätzlich noch irgendwie ungleich gezogen / verrissen. Die Schräglage in der Luft war der Landung sicherlich auch nicht fürderlich...


----------



## damage0099 (23. Februar 2015)

Man sieht deutlich, daß der Lenker eingeschlagen ist (nach rechts).
Und wenn man genau hinschaut, sieht es so aus, als würde das Vorderrad durch irgendwas 'geblockt' werden, oder einhaken, wenn er landet.
Jedenfalls fährt die Gabel plötzlich ein - aus - ein und dann haut's ihn rechts runter.
Ich hab mir das Teil schon von nahem angesehen.....furchteinflößend!


----------



## pndrev (23. Februar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Und wenn man genau hinschaut, sieht es so aus, als würde das Vorderrad durch irgendwas 'geblockt' werden, oder einhaken, wenn er landet.



So schräg, wie das Rad bei der Landung stand, dürfte das sich das einfach zwischen zwei Latten verklemmt haben anstatt drüber zu rollen, wenn es gerade gestanden hätte.


----------



## damage0099 (23. Februar 2015)

Kann gut sein, aber ich glaube, daß (auch wenn es drübergerollt wäre) dennoch nicht gereicht hätte.
Der Schräglage nach rechts ist einfach etwas zuviel gewesen.
Wenn die Landezone rechts n Meter breiter wäre, hätts klappen können.

@Ride-on-Chris : Wann kommt eins, wo's klappt?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (23. Februar 2015)

Ja ja, das mit dem Dead Sailor lese ich jetzt häufiger 

Bin halt noch ein Fluganfänger, da passiert so was
und mir halt noch zu oft.

Bisher hat mich das Bike auch immer gerettet,
egal wie schräg ich zum Ende der Flugphase dann war.

Problem hier war aber, dass das rechte Pedal genau die Kante von Table getroffen hat.
Dadurch kam die Fuhre dann ins Rollen.

@damage0099 :werd's so schnell nicht mehr probieren. 
Erstmal die Dead-Sailor-Krankheit überwinden 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Kadauz (23. Februar 2015)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Ja ja, das mit dem Dead Sailor lese ich jetzt häufiger
> 
> @damage0099 :werd's so schnell nicht mehr probieren.
> Erstmal die Dead-Sailor-Krankheit überwinden
> ...



Die hab ich leider auch noch.  Ab Absprung hab ich leider nicht mehr viel Kontrolle über mein Bike. Ich habe aber gemerkt, dass es besser wird, wenn ich wie bei einem Bunny Hop die Pedale etwas nach hinten stelle und die Füße drauf "verspanne". So bleibt mir das Rad zumindest stabil an den Füßen kleben, auch wenn ich versuche die Knie etwas anzuziehen. Ob das falsch oder richtig ist weiß ich nicht, aber es hilft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (23. Februar 2015)

Schau Dir mal die obere Variante an für einen aktives Absprung, schön erkennbar hier:


----------



## NewK (23. Februar 2015)

Mein Problem ist auch immer, dass wenn ich Drops nicht einfach überfahre sondern auch etwas abspringe, dass ich ratz fatz mal eben den Lenker verreise und dann wird´s kritisch.
Wie macht ihr das? Zurück zentrieren klappt dann nicht mehr.
Danke.


----------



## Marc B (23. Februar 2015)

NewK schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist auch immer, dass wenn ich Drops nicht einfach überfahre sondern auch etwas abspringe, dass ich ratz fatz mal eben den Lenker verreise und dann wird´s kritisch.
> Wie macht ihr das? Zurück zentrieren klappt dann nicht mehr.
> Danke.



Verreissen passiert meistens dann, wenn man mit Kraft aus den Armen arbeitet (muskuläre Dysbalancen). Einer dynamischen Streckung nach hinten-oben ist dies weniger der Fall und man hat gleichmäßigeren Zug am Lenker.

Sieht man hier ganz gut:


----------



## NewK (23. Februar 2015)

Aha!
Wird beim nächsten mal gleich geübt!


----------



## hnx (23. Februar 2015)

@Marc B du meinst man muss das VR besser durch Körperstreckung als ziehen am Lenker nach oben bringen?


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (23. Februar 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Verreissen passiert meistens dann, wenn man mit Kraft aus den Armen arbeitet (muskuläre Dysbalancen). Einer dynamischen Streckung nach hinten-oben ist dies weniger der Fall und man hat gleichmäßigeren Zug am Lenker.



Meinst du, der ungleichmäßige Armzug ist auch die Ursache für den schrägen Flug über den Holztisch in #461? 
Ich drehe mich nach dem Abspruch gelegentlich auch seitlich weg und vermute 2 Ursachen:
1. Habe deutliche Probleme bei Seitenwind - muss gar nicht viel sein und ich kriege das kalte Gruseln in der Luft, weil ich merke, dass eine seitliche Rotation beginnt. Macht natürlich nur was bei bisschen längeren Hopsern im Bikepark. Sonst fährt man bei der Landung einen kleinen Bogen mit dem Vorderrad und alles ist gut. Beim Skifahren hat mich das schon mal ganz böse zerlegt, als die Füße bei der Landung waagrecht zur Seite zeigten.

2. Wenn ich bisschen zu langsam bin und versuche das durch einen besonders "aktiven" Absprung auszugleichen (weniger konzentriert und eher hektisch um etwas zu retten), passiert es vermehrt. Vermutlich liegt das wirklich am ungleichmäßigen Ziehen aus den Armen!?

Könntest du die Lösung mit Worten knackig auf den Punkt bringen? Dann habe ich einen Satz, an den ich beim Absprung denken kann. 
Sowas wie "heavy feet, light hands"  Wahrscheinlich ist es das sogar. Das Bike nicht mit den Armen hochreißen, sondern noch mal mit den Füßen kräftig ins Tretlager pushen und dynamisch nach hinten oben gehen...?


----------



## pndrev (23. Februar 2015)

Bei meinen Versuchen liegt die Ursache für ein schräges Vorderrad zu 100% an zu aktivem, wildem Reißen am Lenker. Immer, wenn ich relativ relaxed Droppe oder Springe und nur mit Körperspannung / Verlagerung arbeite, bleibt alles schnurgerade...


----------



## Marc B (24. Februar 2015)

Es gibt halt verschiedene Absprungtechniken, wenn man sich für eine sehr aktive Variante entscheidet, ist die Streckung sicherer und besser als ein Reissen aus den Armen! Sprich, man sollte sicher stellen, dass die dynamische Streckung automatisch abrufbar ist, wenn man sie braucht - viele Wiederholungen an kleinen Drops oder Sprüngen machen einen somit sicherer, wenn Mutproben anstehen. Denn bei starken Gefahrenreizen (oder auch Müdigkeit) ruft das Gehirn gerne alte Gewohnheiten ab. Und das Reissen aus den Armen ist eine typische Angewohnheit, die extrem verbreitet ist. Auch passiert es häufig, dass Sprung-Novizen den Absprungkicker mit den Armen "wegschlucken", was auch sehr gefährlich werden kann.

Zur Visualisierung des aktiven Abspringens hier nochmal die obere Sequenz:


----------



## derAndre (25. Februar 2015)

Ich klinke mich mal ein. Ich war am Wochenende auch springen und habe aus zwei "Fehlversuchen" sehr viel Selbstvertauen und Selbstsicherheit gewonnen. Das hat sich in den beiden folgenden Sprüngen gezeigt. Beim ersten Sprung habe ich viel zu spät gezogen. Das Vorrderad war schon runter von der Rampe und ist abgesackt. Der Schreck der daraus kam hat mich in eine feine Käferpanik gestürzt und ich war den Rest des Sprungs Passagier. Beim zweiten Sprung war ich zu langsam konnte mich aber durch aktives in die Landung pushen gerade noch so retten. Zum Glück hat hier die Käferpanik nicht zugeschlagen.

Ich habe das Ganze mal in einem Video zusammen geklöppelt:

Mir hat in dem Fall die Erkenntniss geholfen das ich trotz Fehler den Sprung "überlebt" habe. Schon in der Anfahrt danach war ich so sicher das es von da an klappt das der Sprung totaler Kindergeburtstag war. 

Es ist nicht viel das den Unterschied macht aber der ist trotzdem gewaltig.


----------



## FwLwSichTrp (27. Februar 2015)

Das Video ist wirklich toll und die Einblendungen sind auch wirklich gut gemacht jedoch muss ich für mich sagen, dass mein Leben zu kurz ist um sowas noch jemals zu schaffen bzw. bin ich zu schissig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (27. Februar 2015)

Ist beim Ersten das Ziehen oder ein Schwerpunkt zu weit hinten das Problem? Ich hatte im ersten Moment gedacht: "der zieht nicht". Dann hab ich beim zweiten Mal gesehen, dass Du zwar ziehst, aber trotzdem noch Hecklastig springst (=>also den Schwerpunkt auf dem Kicker nicht weit geug nach vorne verlagert hast). Ich hätte ja ganz gerne vom dritten Versuch noch ein paar Aufnahmen.


----------



## derAndre (27. Februar 2015)

Also das Ziehen ist nur eine kleine Bewegung aber wenn Du mal genau hinschaust ziehe ich jedesmal. Ich mache jetzt nicht den monströsen Bunnyhop aber die Bewegung ist genau die eines Bunnyhops. Zum Ende der Rampe bin ich dem entsprechend natürlich ein wenig nach hinten verlagert. Ich folge der Transition der Rampe. Beim zweiten Sprung habe definitiv zu wenig gezogen für die Geschwindigkeit. Das ich dabei das Hinterrad "hängen" lasse mache ich schon mal. Das ist das ähnlich wie beim BMX oder 4cross. Auf die Weise kann man wie Weite des Sprung sehr gut kontrollieren und die Landungen sind für gewöhnlich sehr sanft. Der dritte Sprung ist ja im Video. Leider gibt es die Perspektive nicht so gut her. Es gibt noch den vierten aber der verläuft ziemlich genau wie der dritte nur etwas höher und weiter.

Wie gesagt, es ist nicht viel Unterschied zwischen den Bewegungen der einzelnen Sprünge aber die Auswirkungen waren krass (zumindest gefühlt). An dem Tag war ein Kerl da der hat derart krass gezogen, das der fast aus Stand hätte springen können. Das ist mir zu krass. Da habe ich zu viel schiss zu verreißen.


----------



## Marc B (2. März 2015)

Vor der Dropkante schon zu weit hinten, Timing vermasselt - was noch?


----------



## Cicatrix (3. März 2015)

War auch bissel langsam um da durch ein vorschieben des Vorderrades noch was rauszuholen. Tempo am Anfang passt, nur ab dem Anfang der kleine Steigung nimmt es total die Geschwindigkeit raus. In Verbindung mit der zu frühen Gewichtsverlagerung bzw. des Durchschiebens keine Chance mehr auf ne saubere Landung.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (3. März 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Vor der Dropkante schon zu weit hinten, Timing vermasselt - was noch?


Was siehst du hier als Dropkante an?


----------



## Kadauz (3. März 2015)

Die Stelle ist garnicht so einfach zu fahren, da die eigentliche Dropkante nicht an der höchsten Stelle ist.


----------



## damage0099 (3. März 2015)

Etwas beherzt am Lenker ziehen und das Ding wäre gegessen gewesen.


----------



## tomtom1986 (3. März 2015)

Würd mal sagen Hauptprobelm war einfach das Timing mit der Gewichtsverlagerung. Bei mehr Geschwindigkeit hätte vielleicht sogar geklappt. Aber man könnte es auch noch mit weniger Geschwindigkeit fahren muss einfach ein stärkerer Impuls nach hinten kommen. Bin mir da auch nicht ganz sicher ob du das als Tabel oder als Drop mit etwas blöder anfahrt nehmen wolltest. Timing würde eher zu nem Tabelsprung passen aber da wäre dann die Bewegung und die Geschwindigkeit zu gering


----------



## pndrev (3. März 2015)

Ich glaube, die Stelle ist eher als schwacher Kicker in den Hang gedacht denn als Drop, sieht zumindest auf den ersten Blick so aus. Und dafür war die Geschwindigkeit zu gering - Kicker langsam gerollt und dann keinen Platz mehr um ordentlich den Drop vorzubereiten. Evtl hätte Pumpen an der Stelle funktioniert, um zumindest die Geschwindigkeit zu halten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmattb (3. März 2015)

Hi,
also neben der großartigen letzten Kameraeinstellung...
Was ich sehe (oder glaube zu sehen), ist das das Timing der Gewichtsverlagerung zu spät kommt. Das Vorderrad ist schon über der Kante und am Fallen als die Gewichtsverlagerung erfolgt. Damit wird teilweise das Hinterrad stärker beschleunigt als das Vorderrad und das Fahrrad im Gesamten dreht sich zu stark über das Vorderrad weg. Zusätzlich ist die Gewichtsverlagerung vielleicht zu stark. Der Fahrer hängt über dem Hinterrad fest und kann nicht mehr korrigierend eingreifen.


----------



## mcmattb (3. März 2015)

Hab mir das Video gerade noch mal im Stop and Go Betrieb angeschaut. Der Fahrer ist schon am stürzen (er fängt an das Fahrrad zu überholen) bevor das Vorderrad wieder den Hang berührt. Sieht so aus als hätte er an der Kante noch einen zusätzlichen Impuls (Tritt) bekommen.


----------



## chost (4. März 2015)

jetzt bitte noch ein video, wie man es richtig macht 

mfg


----------



## Marc B (5. März 2015)

Timing vermasselt, was meint Ihr? Riesenglück beim Crash!


----------



## tomtom1986 (6. März 2015)

Also so wie sich der über den Sturz freut würd ich jetzt mal sagen alles richtig gemacht


----------



## freeridewindeck (8. März 2015)

Ist die Kurvenfahrtechnik so in ordnung oder könnte man noch etwas besser machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (9. März 2015)

Ob die "Kurvenfahrtechnik" so in Ordnung ist, kann man nicht erkennen. Mit etwas goodwill sehe ich im Video eine Kurve.


----------



## jan84 (9. März 2015)

freeridewindeck schrieb:


> Ist die Kurvenfahrtechnik so in ordnung oder könnte man noch etwas besser machen?



Von Kurven sieht man halt nicht viel, ansonsten siehts prinzipiell nicht verkehrt aus... Bisschen mehr Körperspannung, bisschen schneller fahren ... .


----------



## Spooniak (10. März 2015)

Und was macht der Kollege hier falsch?


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (10. März 2015)

Er hat sich das Hindernis vorher nicht angeschaut. Hatten wir weiter oben schon diskutiert.


----------



## damage0099 (11. März 2015)

Bunnyhop über die Karre  .... das wäre cool gewesen!


----------



## Marc B (19. März 2015)

Schwer zu erkennen, da sind mehrere Racer gestürzt u.a. Jochen Käß:


----------



## geländeradler (19. März 2015)

Einmal eine ganz andere Art von Fahrfehlern. 






Hier sieht man wie Jose Hermida bei der Cape Epic so illustre Herren Alban Lakata, Christoph Sauser, Kristian Hynek and Jaroslav Kulhavy in einer Abfahrt stehen lässt. 

Die Kameraführung in diesem Video ist wirklich super und so kann man den Fahrer bestens beobachten. 

Erst dachte ich seine Eingangsgeschwindigkeit war einfach höher, aber in meinen Augen sieht man auch, wie viel steifer die anderen Fahrer in Gegensatz zu Hermida auf dem Rad sitzen. Sie federn mit den Armen & Beinen die Hindernisse ab, nutzen aber wesentlich weniger, bis gar nicht, das Terrain. Hermida nutzt jede kleine Welle etc. um Geschwindigkeit aufrecht zu erhalten. 

Alternativ hat er auch einfach nur dickere Eier und bremst weniger.  

Meinungen?


----------



## tsopanid (19. März 2015)

Der hat doch nen Motor!


----------



## NewK (20. März 2015)

Ich denke, dass die anderen zudem hin- und wieder mal bremsen. So langsam kann man doch nicht sein


----------



## pndrev (20. März 2015)

Vielleicht machen sie auch kurz langsamer, damit er ungefährlicher vorbeikommt? Bei der Etappenlängen wird man sicher nicht auf jedem Trail Kampflinie fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (20. März 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Schwer zu erkennen, da sind mehrere Racer gestürzt u.a. Jochen Käß:


Da ist schlicht Sand in der Spur. Bei einer ausreichenden Menge tiefen, feinen Sandes (z.B. Sandpfütze) verzieht es kommentarlos das Vorderrad. Einfach mal in der Heide mit Tempo rein in den Sand fahren. Dann vergisst man das nie wieder.


----------



## hulster (21. März 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Schwer zu erkennen, da sind mehrere Racer gestürzt u.a. Jochen Käß:



Klassiker - Spurrillen, Sand.

Edit: Sorry - hatte Oldie-Paul 's Kommentar noch nicht gelesen.


----------



## Marc B (23. März 2015)

Hier finde ich ja die Sturztechnik-Analyse interessant


----------



## Mzungu (23. März 2015)

Wenn der den am Ende 180 gelandet wäre...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (23. März 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Hier finde ich ja die Sturztechnik-Analyse interessant


Ha, das ist mal ein Hüftimpuls!


----------



## Kadauz (23. März 2015)

Genau so was passiert, wenn man mit den Armen am Lenker reißt, anstatt den Impuls vom Oberkörper einzuleiten.


----------



## Bartoss (24. März 2015)

Er drückt den Lenker ja noch gut in die Landezone, Problem war der Baum...
Wäre er genauso, nur weiter rechts, gesprungen wäre er wohl gelandet und weiter geheizt...


----------



## Bartoss (24. März 2015)

PS: hat mit sicherheit ordentlich gezeckt...kann mir nicht vorstellen das er danach weiterfuhr...


----------



## Deleted 244202 (24. März 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Hier finde ich ja die Sturztechnik-Analyse interessant


Welche Analyse? Und welche "Sturztechnik"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (24. März 2015)

Wie man in Notfällen zB bei Dead Sailors reagiert - in dem Clip ist ja ein erfahrener Profi zu sehen, sehr interessant zu beobachten, wie er sich entscheidet für eine Variante und das Bike festhält.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (24. März 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Wie man in Notfällen zB bei Dead Sailors reagiert - in dem Clip ist ja ein erfahrener Profi zu sehen, sehr interessant zu beobachten, wie er sich entscheidet für eine Variante und das Bike festhält.


Das ist weder ein "Dead Sailor" noch behaupte ich mal, dass sich Rémi "bewußt" dazu entschieden hat das Bike festzuhalten. Er nimmt zwar noch bewußt den rechten Fuß raus, aber der Rest als er dem Baum immer näher kommt war nur noch beten und hoffen.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (24. März 2015)

Hier finde ich ja die Fahrtechnik-Analyse interessant bis es zum Sturz kommt


----------



## Girl (24. März 2015)

Er ist die ganze Zeit schon sehr hecklastig unterwegs.


----------



## Kadauz (24. März 2015)

Super Thumbnail auf jeden Fall.


----------



## jammerlappen (24. März 2015)

Knallervideo - aber wo zur Hölle ist das Vorderrad so hängen geblieben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (24. März 2015)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Knallervideo - aber wo zur Hölle ist das Vorderrad so hängen geblieben?


guckst du bei 2:28 - 2:29 : querliegender, verrotteter kleiner Stamm.


----------



## jammerlappen (24. März 2015)

Das kanns doch nur sein, wenn aber auch wirklich alle Parameter "stimmen" (Beikneigung, Aufprallwinkel, Kippmoment etc.)?!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (24. März 2015)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Das kanns doch nur sein, wenn aber auch wirklich alle Parameter "stimmen" (Beikneigung, Aufprallwinkel, Kippmoment etc.)?!


Sie stimmen. Siehst du doch.


----------



## jammerlappen (24. März 2015)

Bei 2:26 meine ich aber auch schon sehen zu können, dass die Messe auch ohne den Stamm schon gelesen ist. So bekommt der den Frontflip nur schon rechtzeitig fertig rotiert


----------



## pndrev (24. März 2015)

Naja, ohne den Stamm hätte er noch Glück haben können, er versucht ja noch die Rotation irgendwie zu verlangsamen. So kam dann halt noch Pech dazu.


----------



## Marc B (25. März 2015)

Hier kann man ein paar typische Fehler Bilder erkennen 

*http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/features/Corner-Carnage-Enduro-World-Series-Rotorua,28517/sspomer,2*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## static (25. März 2015)

Der Vorletzte mit dem Hinterradversetzer:  "Problem?"


----------



## Kadauz (26. März 2015)

static schrieb:


> Der Vorletzte mit dem Hinterradversetzer:  "Problem?"


Der hätte danach nur ein Problem gehabt, wenn er die Birne nicht noch rechtzeitig eingezogen hätte.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. März 2015)

Und eine Frau fährt da einfach so rum - darf die das?


----------



## Deleted 244202 (26. März 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Und eine Frau fährt da einfach so rum - darf die das?


Die war noch völlig von Nico Laus Action geshockt und hat in dem Moment einfach vergessen wie eine Frau zu fahren 

Schade dass man die Videos von VitalMtb im Forum nicht einbinden kann, wäre auch hier sehr gut aufgehoben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pndrev (27. März 2015)

Man sieht aber, dass diejenigen, die sich trauen mit Schwung den natürlichen Anlieger ganz außen zu nutzen, am wenigsten Probleme haben. Je weiter innen und je langsamer, desto weniger Grip - rutschig, seitlich hängend, kein Anpressdruck, zu steil in den Kurvenausgang vor dem Baum.


----------



## Pure_Power (27. März 2015)




----------



## hulster (27. März 2015)

Wenn man so stehen lässt wie der Typ am Anfang steigt halt das Restrisiko.
Man kann auch mit weniger Speed Spass haben. 
Wenn man halt was gewinnen "MUSS", oder den Schw..zvergleich braucht.....


----------



## Kadauz (27. März 2015)

So ähnlich hats mich letztes WE auch hingelegt. Vorderrad an nem Stein hängen geblieben und mir den Lenker zerissen. Außer Mittelhandprellung und klenere Abschürfungen an den Stellen, wo keine Protektoren ware, ist nicht viel passiert. Gut, mein FullFace hat unschöne Kratzer an der Seite. 
Im Nachhinein weiß ich nicht wie das passiert ist. Ich fahre die Stelle öfters und hatte nie Probleme. Ich vermute mal, ich hätte statt 3-4m nur 1-2 Meter vorausschauen sollen.


----------



## Marc B (27. März 2015)

Auch schön zu sehen, wie bei der Enduro World Series Passagen unterschiedlich genommen werden


----------



## hulster (29. März 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Auch schön zu sehen, wie bei der Enduro World Series Passagen unterschiedlich genommen werden



...und wer in der Lage ist sein Fahrwerk richtig einzustellen. Da gab es durchaus Einige die die gleiche Linie genommen haben. Und bei einem hüpft das Rad wie nen Flummi über die Wurzeln und beim anderen ständig Bodenkontakt.
Dann primär Linienwahl. Und dann Geschwindigkeit. Und zwar gab es für mich definitiv zu häufig die Variante "zu schnell".


----------



## Oldie-Paul (29. März 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Und zwar gab es für mich definitiv zu häufig die Variante "zu schnell".


Also zu stark stabilisiert? (Die Geradeausfahrt   )


----------



## hulster (31. März 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Also zu stark stabilisiert? (Die Geradeausfahrt   )





War eher in dem Sinne gemeint: Zu schnell in die Sektion eingefahren, keine Zeit ne vernünftige Linie zu wählen.
Geschwindigkeit Stabilität zwar - aber trickst nicht die Physik aus.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (31. März 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Geschwindigkeit Stabilität zwar - aber trickst nicht die Physik aus.


In dieser Beziehung ist das Video sehr informativ. Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert bei ruppigen Untergründen vor allem dann, wenn die Stöße statistisch kommen und keine großen Ausreißer dabei sind. Ist das schnell genug, gleichen sich Einwirkungen nach links und nach rechts prima aus. Aber wenn eine Richtung längere Zeit bevorzugt ist, stimmt das Argument nicht mehr. Hier war das der schräge Wurzelteppich bei der Einfahrt - hängend, also eine Rutschattacke über ein längeres Fahrstück. Das kann nicht gut gehen. Drüber gekommen sind am besten die, die  rechts nach oben (aus Fahrersicht) einen angedeuteten Anlieger gefahren sind, um dann im ebenen Teil unten die Richtung zu korrigieren, die, die links (aus Fahrersicht) vorbei sind und so die meisten Wurzeln meiden konnten und bei etwas geringerer Geschwindigkeit die Richtung etwa am Baum und noch danach korrigieren konnten und einige wenige, die einen Teil der Wurzeln übersprungen haben. Bei denen war es aber schon auf der Kippe.
So habe ich das aus meiner bequemen Lage am Laptop wahrgenommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierschinken88 (31. März 2015)

Nochmal zurück zu dem Video auf Seite 20 von Hermida: Kanns sein, dass der einfach ne Variostütze fährt und deswegen viel besser mit dem ganzen Körper "mitgehen" kann? - Die anderen sehen mir im Vergleich alle deutlich gestreckter aus.


----------



## AlexMC (1. April 2015)

Nope, die Stütze ist ähnlich hoch wie bei den anderen und einen Flaschenhalter hat er auch noch dran. Er fährt aktiver und hat mehr Cojones.


----------



## Rainerstoff (9. April 2015)

Ganz witzige dinger dabei und viel zu analysieren...


----------



## C4VEMAN (9. April 2015)

Hier mal meins :


----------



## Sanke (9. April 2015)

Gerade den thread entdeckt, hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar Tips geben. 
Mir passiert es immer wieder, dass ich bei Sprüngen die Kontrolle verliere und schräg aufkomme. Wenn der Absprung nicht 100%ig sauber ist verdrehe ich in der Luft, komme schräg auf und geh über den Lenker. Glücklicherweise gibt es dazu ein Video. Wie kann ich die Schräglage vor der Landung korrigieren?


----------



## Kadauz (9. April 2015)

In Deinem Video sieht man leider nicht so viel.
Wichtig ist auf jeden Fall, nicht am Lenker zu reißen. Der Manual Impuls kommt nicht aus den Armen, sondern aus dem Körper. Dazu die Arme gestreckt lassen und mit Körperspannung arbeiten. Das verhindert schonmal, dass es Dir den Lenker verreißt, was man Dir bei dem Video unerstellen könnte.

In der Flugphase hilft es mir dann, wenn ich das Rad "in mich hinein fliegen" lasse. Sieht dann etwa aus wie eine BunnyHop Bewegung, nur nicht so aktiv. Dann ist Dein Oberkörper locker und kann zumindest noch das schlimmste durch eine Gewichtsverlagerung verhindern.

Aber wie gesagt, ich glaube Dein Problem fängt früher an, also bei der Absprungphase.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanke (9. April 2015)

Nicht so sehr mit den Armen zu reißen ist schon mal hilfreich. "Meistens" klappt es ja auch... von 20-30 Sprüngen versaue ich vielleicht einen, allerdings hindert mich das daran größere Sprünge anzupacken, da ich halt im Falle eines unsauberen Absprungs nicht weiß, wie ich den Sprung korrigieren kann.


----------



## Kadauz (9. April 2015)

Alle 20-30 Sprünge ist ja schon eine gute Quote. Das schaffen selbst Könner nicht immer. Eine gewisse Sturzquote muss man bei unserem Sport schon in Kauf nehmen.

Aber wie gesagt, nicht reißen, Gewicht bei Absprung sauber auf die Füße verlagern und das Bike kommen lassen.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (9. April 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Auch schön zu sehen, wie bei der Enduro World Series Passagen unterschiedlich genommen werden



Alter... Unfassbar wie mein werter Herr Ex-Austauschschüler Jerome C. da durch flattert


----------



## lucinuggi (9. April 2015)

Anlässlich der Entdeckung dieses Threads kann ich da einen Klassiker aus Eigenproduktion auspacken:


----------



## NewK (9. April 2015)

Sagenhafte Reaktion


----------



## ventizm (9. April 2015)

sauber eingeparkt.


----------



## wosch (9. April 2015)

Übler Sturz. So etwas kriegt man nicht so schnell wieder aus dem Kopf.


----------



## vicangp (9. April 2015)

NewK schrieb:


> Sagenhafte Reaktion



Hab ich mir irgendwie auch gedacht  aber ist immer leicht gesagt


----------



## C4VEMAN (9. April 2015)

C4VEMAN schrieb:


> Hier mal meins :



Hi,
wäre cool wenn ihr ein paar Tipps zu dem gezeigten Fahrfehler für mich habt. Hatte hier tatsächlich an meiner Kurventechnik gearbeitet und dabei sind sogar noch 2 ähnliche Videos rausgekommen, mit unterschiedlichen Variationen in der Abflugfase...  Würde meine Quote von gestandenen Kurvenfahrten schon gerne erhöhen! 

Danke!


----------



## Bartoss (9. April 2015)

Erst " richtig" in die Kurve legen wenn Du mit den Rädern an der  " Kurvenerhöhung " bist, dir ist das VR auf ebener Fläche weggerutscht...

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RMSlayer70SXC (10. April 2015)

@C4VEMAN 

schwierig ... dazu sollte man das video auch mal in der Realgeschwindigkeit sehen. Was ich aber meine gesehen zu haben ist, dass deine Blickführung nicht ideal ist. Du schaust direkt auf das Vorderrad oder in Richtung Kamera statt schon frühzeitig zum Kurvenausgang. 

Das Vorderrad könnte mit Sicherheit auch etwas mehr Druck vertragen, dann kommt rutscht es dir evtl. nicht so schnell weg. Ja und als das zu rutschen beginnt wirst nervös, versuchst zu korrigieren und das geht schief. Vorderrad Weg führt dann unweigerlich zum Sturz.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (10. April 2015)

Bartoss schrieb:


> Erst " richtig" in die Kurve legen wenn Du mit den Rädern an der  " Kurvenerhöhung " bist, dir ist das VR auf ebener Fläche weggerutscht...
> 
> Gruß


damit ist doch schon alles gesagt! Die schlechte Blickführung resultiert vllt. gerade aus der Unsicherheit, den Anlieger zu treffen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. April 2015)

NewK schrieb:


> Sagenhafte Reaktion


Die kann man bei vorausschauendem Fahren doch auch erwarten?


----------



## lucinuggi (10. April 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Die kann man bei vorausschauendem Fahren doch auch erwarten?



Ich denke der Kommentar von NewK war ironisch gemeint.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. April 2015)

lucinuggi schrieb:


> Ich denke der Kommentar von NewK war ironisch gemeint.


Klar, meiner auch.


----------



## NewK (10. April 2015)

Ich? Ironisch? - Never! Ever!


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. April 2015)

Ich denke so eine plötzliche Begegnung mit einem Baum auf einem Wanderweg erinnert daran, 
daß auch mal fluchende Hinternisse im Weg seien könnten.... die dann auch noch in die gleiche Richtung ausweichen wollen wie man selbst. 

Aber trotzdem perfekt abgerollt 


losjeschickt middem Smardföhn


----------



## C4VEMAN (10. April 2015)

Bartoss schrieb:


> Erst " richtig" in die Kurve legen wenn Du mit den Rädern an der  " Kurvenerhöhung " bist, dir ist das VR auf ebener Fläche weggerutscht...
> 
> Gruß





RMSlayer70SXC schrieb:


> @C4VEMAN
> 
> schwierig ... dazu sollte man das video auch mal in der Realgeschwindigkeit sehen. Was ich aber meine gesehen zu haben ist, dass deine Blickführung nicht ideal ist. Du schaust direkt auf das Vorderrad oder in Richtung Kamera statt schon frühzeitig zum Kurvenausgang.
> 
> Das Vorderrad könnte mit Sicherheit auch etwas mehr Druck vertragen, dann kommt rutscht es dir evtl. nicht so schnell weg. Ja und als das zu rutschen beginnt wirst nervös, versuchst zu korrigieren und das geht schief. Vorderrad Weg führt dann unweigerlich zum Sturz.





Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> damit ist doch schon alles gesagt! Die schlechte Blickführung resultiert vllt. gerade aus der Unsicherheit, den Anlieger zu treffen.




Danke, die schlechte Blickführung ist mir selbst auch gleich aufgefallen. Mit der richtigen Haltung und dem "reinlegen" ohne einen Anlieger zu nutzen tu ich mich halt schwer. Würde gerne ein besseres feeling dafür bekommen wo der Grenzbereich ist (besonders für unbekannte Kurven) ohne mich ständig aufs Maul zu legen.


----------



## -habicht- (12. April 2015)

Rainerstoff schrieb:


> Ganz witzige dinger dabei und viel zu analysieren...



Made my day!
Mit euch ist das Biken sicher nie langweilig! Vor allem der Kollege mit dem gelb schwarze (Speci?) hat es mir angetan xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (12. April 2015)

Rainerstoff schrieb:


> Ganz witzige dinger dabei und viel zu analysieren...



Aber einer hat es wirklich geschafft beim Sprung nach Hinten wegzukippen. Das ist selten.
Backflip Versuch? 

Wallride runterkippen kann böse Schulterverletzungen geben.


----------



## hulster (12. April 2015)

vicangp schrieb:


> Hab ich mir irgendwie auch gedacht  aber ist immer leicht gesagt



Neh ist auch super leicht. Aller oberste Fahrtechnik Regel. Vorausschauende Fahrweise. Nur so schnell wie ich die Strecke einsehen kann. ODER ich bin sie halt am selbem Tag schon mal gefahren. ABER selbst dann. Ist doch nen relativ normaler Waldweg. Statt des Baums steht dann da ne Familie mit Kinderwagen. Und schon haben wir wieder tolle Presse. Sollte man mal im Hinterkopf behalten.


----------



## lucinuggi (12. April 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Ist doch nen relativ normaler Waldweg. Statt des Baums steht dann da ne Familie mit Kinderwagen. Und schon haben wir wieder tolle Presse. Sollte man mal im Hinterkopf behalten.



Absolut richtig. Besonders in diesem Gebiet wo das Video entstanden ist sind viele Fussgänger unterwegs. Die Zeiten haben sich geändert, am selben Hügel bauen wir nun eine offizielle Mountain-Bike Strecke. Ich bin schon lange nicht mehr auf Waldwegen unterwegs.

Zum Glück ist nie was passiert, aber rückblickend muss ich zugeben, dass es schon ziemlich gefährlich war.


----------



## Radde (26. April 2015)




----------



## MrMapei (26. April 2015)

Klarer Fall: liegt am Lenker 

Probier mal rot


----------



## Joshuast (28. April 2015)

Radde, falscher Thread, du gehörst in diesen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-video-thread-fahrtechnik-in-perfektion.424122/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Louis1979 (29. April 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Beim Pedalieren auf einen Stein aufgekommen und nun 3 Monate aus dem Rennen - bad luck für Jerome Clementz:


Ha, ist mir vor knapp 3 Wochen auch passiert, war allerdings eine Wurzelschlinge, in der ich schön eingefädelt habe, danach köpfüber im Wurzelstumpf eines entwurzelten Baumes eingeschlagen:
Innenbänder im linken Knie gerissen, Zeh geprellt, Hals an der rechten Seite komplett durch die Helmbänder aufgeschürft, rechte Hand verstaucht, Kopf noch dran, Helm schrottreif, da gebrochen.

Vor solchen "Kleinigkeiten" ist man glaube ich nicht gefeit, da kaum vorhersehbar, deshalb nicht wirklich ein Fahrfehler, oder? Eine Viertelumdrehung mehr oder weniger und alles wäre sauber gelaufen.


----------



## Lantern (18. Mai 2015)

Hallo, ich schaffe es immer wieder das meine Füsse oder besser gesagt mein vorderer Fuss kurz den Kontakt zum Pedal verliert. Hat da jemand einen Tip für mich? Habe in 2 Wochen einen Fahrtechnik Kurs aber ich dachte ich kann ja vorher schonmal üben!
VG


----------



## seele (18. Mai 2015)

imho begünstigt das dein "strecksprung" erst da federt dein fuß vom pedal.
oberkörper steifer halten und die beine arbeiten lassen (?)
das rad zum körper ziehen


----------



## jammerlappen (18. Mai 2015)

Du müsstest versuchen, die ganze Bewegung mal aktiv zu gestalten. Der Kicker staucht dich ja zusammen. Dazu dann ein klein wenig Körperspannung. Vielleicht übst du mal an einem Kicker, der kleiner ist und dir und deinem Unterbewußtsein keine Angst vor der Höhe einflößt...


----------



## Lantern (18. Mai 2015)

Ich hatte erst auch viel Respekt vor dem Hüpfer, jetzt hab ich da kein Problem mehr vom Kopf her sondern das ich halt einfach "drüber" fahr. Aktiv springen hört sich immer so toll an....
Fussspitzen nach unten um das Heck mit hochzuziehen bzw festzuhalten? Würde das Sinn machen?


----------



## Wetteraua_Baua (18. Mai 2015)

Lantern schrieb:


> Fussspitzen nach unten um das Heck mit hochzuziehen bzw festzuhalten? Würde das Sinn machen?



So mach ich es immer (also wie beim Bunnyhop)
und komme damit gut zurecht !


----------



## jammerlappen (18. Mai 2015)

Du schluckst das Ding doch zu 73,6% gerade weil du oder dein Unterbewußtsein weil einer von beiden ahnt, dass das in die Hose geht, wenn bei voller Luftfahrt Pedal und Fuß eigene Wege gehen. Guck halt mal einem zu, der da aktiv abspringt. Der landet mit dem Hinterrad da, wo du mit dem Vorderrad aufsetzt.
Bunnyhop üben hilft auf jeden Fall. Imho kannste froh sein, dass du keine Angst vor dem Kicker hast - aber die Baustelle der eigentlichen Sprungbewegung solltest du beim Bunnyhop üben. Wirst du früher oder später eh müssen.


----------



## Lantern (18. Mai 2015)

Alles klar, danke für die klaren Worte!! Fahre MTB erst seid 1 1/2 jahren und mit dem Fully erst seid einem 1/2 Jahr.
Also üben üben üben....


----------



## Guru (18. Mai 2015)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Du schluckst das Ding doch zu 73,6% gerade weil du oder dein Unterbewußtsein weil einer von beiden ahnt, dass das in die Hose geht, wenn bei voller Luftfahrt Pedal und Fuß eigene Wege gehen. Guck halt mal einem zu, der da aktiv abspringt. Der landet mit dem Hinterrad da, wo du mit dem Vorderrad aufsetzt.
> Bunnyhop üben hilft auf jeden Fall. Imho kannste froh sein, dass du keine Angst vor dem Kicker hast - aber die Baustelle der eigentlichen Sprungbewegung solltest du beim Bunnyhop üben. Wirst du früher oder später eh müssen.



@Lantern
Genau hier musst du ansetzen. Deine Streckung kommt, wenn du schon fast wieder am Boden bist. Dabei musst du dich genau dann strecken, kurz bevor dein VR den Kicker verlässt. Dann noch die Fußstellung aktiv (= Zehenspitzen leicht gen Boden, kannst du super im Rollen üben, Grundposition, Spitzen runter, wieder normale, Fersen runter, normal, Spitzen runter etc.; ist super im die Veränderung durch die Fußhaltung zu merken) und es wird besser.

P.S.: Und vor dem Kicker etwas mehr in die Knie und Arme schön nach außen winkeln. (Zumindest dann, wenn du springen willst und nicht den Kicker wegschlucken)

Bitte follow-up Videos posten!


----------



## Lantern (18. Mai 2015)

Guru schrieb:


> @Lantern
> Genau hier musst du ansetzen. Deine Streckung kommt, wenn du schon fast wieder am Boden bist. Dabei musst du dich genau dann strecken, kurz bevor dein VR den Kicker verlässt. Dann noch die Fußstellung aktiv (= Zehenspitzen leicht gen Boden, kannst du super im Rollen üben, Grundposition, Spitzen runter, wieder normale, Fersen runter, normal, Spitzen runter etc.; ist super im die Veränderung durch die Fußhaltung zu merken) und es wird besser.
> 
> P.S.: Und vor dem Kicker etwas mehr in die Knie und Arme schön nach außen winkeln. (Zumindest dann, wenn du springen willst und nicht den Kicker wegschlucken)
> ...


Das mit den "Trockenübungen" werde ich auf jedenfall einbauen! 
Und die Follow Up Videos kommen auch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lantern (22. Mai 2015)

So, hier das Follow Up Video. Das mit den Füssen hat schon viel besser gegklappt! Nur die Streckung könnte besser sein...
Pedale 2 0,25:


----------



## seele (22. Mai 2015)

vor dem sprung in die hocke gehen und dann hoch (falls du hoch und weit springen möchtest)
du könntest auch aussenrum fahren weil optisch sieht es aus als wolltest du das hindernis schlucken


----------



## Lantern (22. Mai 2015)

Eigentlich will ich schon hoch und weit springen, nur so richtig trauen tue ich mich halt noch nicht...
Vorbei fahren würde gehen aber das macht doch weniger Spass und ich fahr ja nicht auf Zeit!


----------



## seele (22. Mai 2015)

weniger speed = weniger flughöhe/weite
du musst dir ja nicht gleich ein trampolin unter die füße schnallen


----------



## draussen (22. Mai 2015)

Du schluckst den Sprung mehr oder weniger mit den Beinen fast vollständig weg. Falls du springen willst, solltest du es rein probehalber einmal komplett andersherum probieren. 
Sprich, in der Anfahrt klein machen und im Absprung strecken. Klingt jetzt blöd, ist aber so. Wenn der Kopf erstmal frei ist und du verstanden hast, wie das geht und dass man sich beim springen nicht weh zwangsläufig tut, ist das die halbe Miete. Ansonsten mal hier querlesen, da steht viel Gutes drin.


----------



## Lantern (22. Mai 2015)

Danke für den Link. Habe glaube ich zuviel Videos von Leo Kast angeguckt, der sagt immer wegdrücken.... 
In 2 Wochen geht es in den Harz zum MSB X Trail inkl. Kurs. Da kann ich mich dann weiter steigern!


----------



## draussen (22. Mai 2015)

Vorher üben und darauf achten, dass sich die Fehler nicht einschleifen, ist wahrscheinlich trotzdem keine dumme Idee. Bis zu einem gewissen Punkt ist es so, dass du desto mehr lernst, desto mehr du mitbringst. Im Fahrtechnikkurs bringen die dir nämlich auch nicht in ein oder zwei Tagen bei deinen Kopf auszuschalten. Von daher einfach dranbleiben und üben.


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (22. Mai 2015)

Du hast in erster Linie nur das falsche timing. Einfach bisschen später rausdrücken und dann hängen lassen. Das ducken in die flache Landung mach ich auch noch oft. Ist auch generell kein guter übungssprung, weil halt keine Landung da ist. Da bieten sich tables mehr an. Da muss man die steilere Anfahrt eh aktiver fahren und bekommt aber automatisch ne bessere Fluglinie. Msbx macht sich da ganz gut. Auf der 3 kannst du da bei den northshore sprüngen gut anfangen. Die sind auch breit genug. Nur Vorsicht bei der lahmen Wippe :-D

Ps. Genau, bisschen tiefer und dann kurz vor der Kante raus. Locker am Lenker und zentral bleiben. Mal die bunnyhop Bewegung üben und mit einbauen.

Dran bleiben. Läuft bei dir!  ;-)


----------



## Kadauz (26. Mai 2015)

Hatte am Anfang die selben Probleme. Extrem hat geholfen, den Bunny Hop zu üben bzw. die Bunny Hop Bewegung mehr oder weniger aktiv bei dem Sprung anzuwenden. Zu Beginn wirklich mal aktiv versuchen, mit den Füßen/Pedalen das Hinterteil an deinen Körper zu ziehen (unmittelbar nach der Streckung als dynamische Bewegung). So verhindert man erstmal, dass dir das Rad unter wen Füßen wegrutscht. Du wirst sehen, dass wenn das klappt, das mehr oder weniger automatisch passiert und das immer mehr zu einem "passiven" Bunny Hop wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lantern (26. Mai 2015)

Bin momentan dabei den Bunny Hopp zu üben, ganz schön frustrierend das ganze.... 
Aber bleib am Ball, mit mehr Technik macht das Biken ja auch einfach mehr Spass. 
Bei Dropkanten wendet man das aber eher nicht an oder? Da ist es doch eher so richtung manual impuls (also hacken runter) je nach geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Kadauz (26. Mai 2015)

Du kannst auch den Drop "Bunny Hoppen" wenn du möchstest. Da hebt das Vorderrad ab, bevor es über die Dropkante fährt. Aber das macht man natürlich nur, wenn man den BH ausreichend sicher beherrscht.

Beim "normalen" Droppen kommt der Manual Impuls zum Einsatz. Wenn man sehr langsam ist, kann man nach dem Impuls das Rad noch unter sich "hindurchschieben". Wenn Du sehr schnell bist brauchst den Manual Impuls auch nicht mehr, da reicht dann auch ne saubere Körperspannung.

Edit: Wenn wir schon beim Manual Impuls sind. Der kommt NICHT aus den Armen bzw. Ellbogen, sondern aus dem oberen Rücken/Schulterbrereich.


----------



## Lantern (3. Juni 2015)

Noch ein Follow Video vom letzten Sprung auf dem MSB X Trail in Sankt Andreasberg. Waren 2 super Tage da. 1ter Tag Kurs Trail Advanced, 2ter Tag mit Freunden versucht das gelernte zu verinnerlichen.
Sprung Lift:


----------



## Marc B (8. Juni 2015)

Aus Fort William...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (9. Juni 2015)

Kann man daraus jetzt etwas lernen oder ist das rein voyeristische Unterhaltung?
Das Publikum könnte auch im alten Rom im circus maximus bei den Gladiatoren johlen.


----------



## AlexMC (9. Juni 2015)

Ja, daß man 1) nicht jeden Scheiß fahren muß, außer man fährt Weltcup und 2) auch diejenigen, die Weltcup fahren, nicht alles heile runterkommen und 3) man die paar wenigen bewundern kann, die die Stelle fahrend bewältigt haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Girl (9. Juni 2015)

Vielleicht soll uns das Video zeigen das man nicht erschöpft in eine anspruchsvolle Abfahrt geht. Im Zweifel wieder auf Asphalt runter bervor man zwischendrin


----------



## Oldie-Paul (9. Juni 2015)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Ja, daß man 1) ... man die paar wenigen bewundern kann, die die Stelle fahrend bewältigt haben


Habe ich gemacht. Startnr. 7 Tahnee Seagrave  ist in dem Clip als einzige runter gefahren.


----------



## AlexMC (9. Juni 2015)

Stiimt, was dann wiederum was für "Fahrtechnik in Perfektion" wäre


----------



## DerandereJan (9. Juni 2015)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Ja, daß man 1) nicht jeden Scheiß fahren muß, außer man fährt Weltcup und 2) auch diejenigen, die Weltcup fahren, nicht alles heile runterkommen und 3) man die paar wenigen bewundern kann, die die Stelle fahrend bewältigt haben


4) das man nicht verstehen muss, warum an DER Schlüsselstelle des Rennens keine TV-Kamera stand...


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (9. Juni 2015)

Hast du die Übertragung gesehen???
Genau dort gab es ne Kamera.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Oldie-Paul (9. Juni 2015)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Genau dort gab es ne Kamera.


Die sah von rechts vorn auf die Szene. Die Zuschauercam sah von links.


----------



## DerandereJan (9. Juni 2015)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Hast du die Übertragung gesehen???
> Genau dort gab es ne Kamera.
> 
> Ride on
> Chris



Ich weiß nich welche Übertragung du ganz perönlich hattest...ich hatte immer einen Fahrer auf Zeitenjagd, Schnitt...warten,warten, Fahrer kommt ins Bild...man kann raten, warum er strauchelt oder nicht... , dann den Step... 

Das die fahrer mit dem neu gesteckten Waldstück Probleme haben werden, konnte man schon bei Claudios Bunny Hunt ahnen... da hätte eine Cam gut getan die von oben reinhält... 

Grüße
Jan


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (9. Juni 2015)

Ich schätze mal, dass die Kamera die im ersten Bild zu sehen ist, das zweite aufgenommen hat.


----------



## Mx343 (9. Juni 2015)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Habe ich gemacht. Startnr. 7 Tahnee Seagrave  ist in dem Clip als einzige runter gefahren.



Sie war wohl auch eine der wenigen die wegen dem Regen nicht rumgeheult hat Freitags/Samstags, nicht wie so mancher von den Männlichen Teilnehmern.


----------



## pndrev (9. Juni 2015)

Danny Hart wird wohl eher gemeckert haben, dass es noch zu trocken ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chainzuck (9. Juni 2015)

pndrev schrieb:


> Danny Hart wird wohl eher gemeckert haben, dass es noch zu trocken ist?


Das werden alle gedacht haben. Solche Stellen sind am schwierigsten bei den gezeigten Bedingungen, wenn die pampe dick ist. Bei heftigem Regen wird sie flüssiger,der feste Untergrund wieder erreichbar.

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI Y330-U01 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Marc B (13. Juni 2015)

Was ist da genau passiert, geht so schnell auf der Kamera...

*http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/features/Blenkinsops-Casual-Over-the-Bars-Crash-at-Leogang,29069/sspomer,2*

Interessant!


----------



## DerandereJan (13. Juni 2015)

Na....nach oben geschaut ob frei ist.... in dem Moment greift unten heimtükisch der rote Sack ans Pedal.... maximale Verzögerung...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (14. Juni 2015)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Na....nach oben geschaut ob frei ist.... in dem Moment greift unten heimtükisch der rote Sack ans Pedal.... maximale Verzögerung...


So habe ich das auch gesehen.


----------



## Marc B (19. Juni 2015)

Glück gehabt bei der Aufprallstelle oder gekonnt gestürzt?


----------



## DerandereJan (19. Juni 2015)

Ich würde mal sagen.... >> 

Wenn er an der Stelle nicht so komplett hängen bleibt, dass das Rad nahezu stehen bleibt, schiesst es ihn 20 Meter weit den Berg runter.... mehr als nur einen Schutzengel gehabt!


----------



## Girl (19. Juni 2015)

Da fehlt das 36 Zoll Vorderrad.


----------



## Guru (19. Juni 2015)

Aber es hebt ihn erst aus, als das HR an den Stein bombt. Vermutlich wäre er 10cm weiter links weitergerollt.


----------



## Marc B (22. Juni 2015)

Gut abgerollt? Neben dem Laufrad hat wohl das Fußgelenk Schaden genommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kadauz (22. Juni 2015)

Ist zu kurz gekommen... Die Knieschoner und der FF waren auf jeden Fall goldwert.


----------



## Nachaz (22. Juni 2015)

Guru schrieb:


> Aber es hebt ihn erst aus, als das HR an den Stein bombt


Das hängengeblicbene HR hat nicht geholfen, aber der Hauptteil des Impuls geht vom VR aus, das rutscht ein Stückchen links runter in eine Kuhle, wo es dann stecken bleibt. Würde aber sagen, der Fahrfehler passiert eine Sekunde vorher. Das VR geht (fast) links am Stein vorbei, das HR über den höchsten Punkt. Genau in diesem Moment kommen 2 unglückliche Faktoren zusammen: 1. das VR ist gerade in der Luft. 2. Zu dem Zeitpunkt sitzt Gwinny schon zu weit hinten überm Rad um den Schlag aufs HR kompensieren zu können. Das alles führte zu einer Rotationsbewegung, die er als WC-Fahrer sicherlich noch hätte kompensieren können, aber eben nicht, wenn er mit der Reifenflanke vom VR auf der Schräge von dem Stein da landet und das VR in das Loch links daneben sackt. Genau in diesem Moment werden aus der gemeinsamen Flugreise von Fahrer und Rad zwei getrennte Reisen.

Aber nebenbei bemerkt ist es absolut beeindruckend zu sehen, wie schnell er seine missliche Lage erkennt und wie schnell die Arme rausschießen um den Sturz abzufangen. Er fixiert sofort seine Landestelle, die Beine werden gespreizt um sich nicht im Rad zu verheddern und er rollt sich unter gegebenen Umständen gut ab. Und sofort nach der ersten Rolle geht der Blick zum Bike. Während er noch rutscht, richtet er sein Helmvisier und sobald die Rutschgeschwindigkeit es zulässt rennt er seinem Rad hinterher.

Also mich haben schon weniger spektakuläre Stürze ins Krankenhaus befördert und wenn man sich das da oben mal genau anguckt, bekommt man eine gute Idee davon warum das so ist. *Respekt*!


----------



## mef (23. Juni 2015)

Pure Dummheit, mir is direkt davor einer der am Pausieren war in die Line gefahren wodurch ich erstmal nen Baum geküsst habe...natürlich bloß keine Pause und völlig unkonzentriert irgendwie die letzten Meter schaffen...wenigstens hatten die Wartenden am Lift ordentlich was zu lachen  






Resultat ein Geschrotteter Panzer und und nen ganz schön dicker Hintern


----------



## everywhere.local (23. Juni 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Gut abgerollt? Neben dem Laufrad hat wohl das Fußgelenk Schaden genommen...





			
				tomas slavik schrieb:
			
		

> 5m gap landing 50:50 to wooden landing. Unfortunately I snapped my ligaments in ankle and tomorrow I will find out if it requires surgery or not. Well, it is what it is. Kind of frustrating, but I hope I will get over it soon _„unsure“-Emoticon_ Sorry guys...


----------



## Marc B (25. Juni 2015)

Solche unnötigen Stürze passieren wohl leider viel zu häufig


----------



## Kadauz (25. Juni 2015)

Bie der Geschwindigkeit braucht man nen Manual-Impuls. Sonst passiert genau das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bartoss (25. Juni 2015)

...ein Bunny hoob ( Impuls ) hätte es wohl auch schon getan...


----------



## osbow (29. Juni 2015)

Ab 5:11
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/racing-cascadia-the-north-shore-video-2015.html


----------



## flashblack (29. Juni 2015)

Wirkt mMn so als ob der Dämpfer ihn aus dem Sattel kickt, also Zugstufe falsch eingestellt, oder?


----------



## jammerlappen (29. Juni 2015)

Immer das Material *Kopfschüttel*
In diesem Fall wars ganz klar falsches Timing. Der war schon in "floaterdrop-Position" (konnte keinen zusätzlichen Impuls geben, das Vorderrad zu heben), als das Hinterrad von der Kante gebremst wurde.


----------



## Bartoss (30. Juni 2015)

Sehe ich auch so, die Kante hat ihm das HR hoch gekickt, bzw, VR runter...
Hätte er besser wie n kicker genommen ( Bunny hoob Impuls) häts wohl geklappt...


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Juni 2015)

Da hat nichts gekickt 
...der ist einfach über einen Buckel gerollt, nur das der Buckel in der Mitte aufhört. Sozusagen in ein Loch gerollt was man nicht gesehen hat.


----------



## Bartoss (30. Juni 2015)

wirkt aber so als würde mann falsch übern kicker springen, bzw. gleicher Effekt...VR runter gedrückt...


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Juni 2015)

Bartoss schrieb:


> wirkt aber so als würde mann falsch übern kicker springen, bzw. gleicher Effekt...VR runter gedrückt...


Er wollte springen, ist aber nur drüber gerollt. Er hat den Absprung verpennt oder nicht gewusst das man reagieren muss.


----------



## xrated (30. Juni 2015)

das war knapp


----------



## Kadauz (30. Juni 2015)

Ist auf der Z-Line, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pndrev (30. Juni 2015)

Titel des Videos "Hinterglemm Z-Line Gap".

Die Vermutung ist jetzt nicht ganz abwegig, ja....


----------



## xrated (30. Juni 2015)

Ist jetzt die Frage ob das links etwas knapp gebaut ist oder obs einfach nur zu weit links gelandet war.


----------



## mcmattb (30. Juni 2015)

osbow schrieb:


> Ab 5:11
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/racing-cascadia-the-north-shore-video-2015.html



Ich denke das wichtigste ist hier das er nicht die Aktiv-Position hält oder sie nicht wieder rechtzeitig einnimmt . Er ist nach der ersten steilen Stelle zu weit hinten geblieben. Damit kann er nicht mehr den nötigen Manual-Impuls erzeugen um das fallende Vorderrad (die gute alte Schwerkraft) auszugleichen. Damit hängt er hilflos hinter dem Sattel und harrt der Dinge die da geschehen...


----------



## Kadauz (30. Juni 2015)

pndrev schrieb:


> Titel des Videos "Hinterglemm Z-Line Gap".
> 
> Die Vermutung ist jetzt nicht ganz abwegig, ja....


Ja sorry, über Tapatalk wird das leider nicht angezeigt.

In bin die Stelle am WE auch gefahren und ich glaube, du warst zu schnell. Du bist ja nicht mehr auf dem Holzteil gelandet, sondern schon ins Flat gesprungen.


----------



## jammerlappen (30. Juni 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> das war knapp


was war da genau knapp?


----------



## everywhere.local (30. Juni 2015)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> was war da genau knapp?


der dead sailor wird durch eine kurze flugphase gerettet


----------



## xrated (30. Juni 2015)

Seht ihrs nicht? Ich hab den linken Fuß schon auf der Wiese gehabt weil da eine Erhöhung ist. Bin wegen der folgenden Linkskurve so weit innen gefahren.


----------



## pndrev (30. Juni 2015)

Jo, die Landung war mit ziemlich viel Glück und Reflexen abgefangen. Würde sagen eine Kombination aus zu weit und zu passiv?


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Juni 2015)

pndrev schrieb:


> Jo, die Landung war mit ziemlich viel Glück und Reflexen abgefangen. Würde sagen eine Kombination aus zu weit und zu passiv?


...und zu rechts... die Landung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pndrev (30. Juni 2015)

Naja, aktiver wär's vielleicht auch gerade geworden.


----------



## Alumini (30. Juni 2015)

Da Du nicht gecrasht bist, ist das Video eh am Thema vorbei. Sechs. Setzen!


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Juni 2015)

Alumini schrieb:


> Da Du nicht gecrasht bist, ist das Video eh am Thema vorbei. Sechs. Setzen!


Naja, Crash steht in Klammern... also reicht ein Fahrfehler zur  Analyse.


----------



## Nachaz (30. Juni 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Ist jetzt die Frage ob das links etwas knapp gebaut ist oder obs einfach nur zu weit links gelandet war.


Schau mal (Standbild) bei 0:07 wohin Du springst und bei 0:08 wie Du in der Luft stehst. Würde mich @Comfortbiker anschließen - zu weit rechts. Dass Du unmittelbar nach der Landung nach links verreißt liegt daran, dass Du während Deiner Reise überkompensierst und zu kopflastig landest.


----------



## xrated (30. Juni 2015)

Bei 0:07 sieht man doch eigentlich schon das der Sprung fast an der Kante der Strecke endet und ich vielleicht aus Reflex den Schlenker nach rechts gemacht hab. Bei den folgenden Sprüngen wusste ich schon das ich mich mehr rechts halten musste.
Verstehe aber auch nicht was ihr mit passiv meint, wenn man da noch aktiv anreisst dann landet man ja noch weiter hinten.


----------



## SeppmitS (30. Juni 2015)

...hm, ich habe genau dieses "Gapchen" letzten Samstag vorm Regen als mein erstes welches ich gesprungen bin ausgewählt. War ansich ganz easy. Bei Dir sieht es recht flott angefahren aus und evtl. etwas ungenau den Absprung anvisiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (30. Juni 2015)

Es sei denn man hat schon vor der Kante aktiv gerissen und schluckt den letzten Teil des Absprungs.


----------



## xrated (30. Juni 2015)

nee ich hatte nur gut speed drauf, da wirds eben nicht leicht die folgende Kurve noch zu bekommen
Und das war mein erster Gap, da will man nicht unbedingt zu kurz kommen.


----------



## damage0099 (30. Juni 2015)

Lieber etwas zu kurz und evt. noch ne Kante mitnehmen als den Dead-Sailor...


----------



## scratch_a (30. Juni 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Lieber etwas zu kurz und evt. noch ne Kante mitnehmen als den Dead-Sailor...



Wird man dann aber nicht zum flying sailor, wenn man zu kurz springt, das HR an der Kante hängen bleibt und man übern Lenker absteigt? Oder läuft das praktisch anders ab?


----------



## damage0099 (1. Juli 2015)

Kann wohl auch passieren.
Ich bleibe 'öfters' mit dem HR 'hängen', bzw. schaffe es nicht bis in die Landezone, weil ich zu langsam bin.
Oben drüber bin ich bisher noch nie....
Dafür mußte ich das ein oder andere mal an den Zentrierständer 

Kommt auch auf die Kante an, und wieviel tatsächlich fehlt.
Den Dead-Sailor machte ich schon öfters, konnte es aber immer noch irgendwie abfangen, also ohne Sturz.
Das Dead-Sailor-Feeling ist jedoch nichts schönes....


----------



## Nico Laus (1. Juli 2015)

Ab 2:55min. Komme mit dem Schwerpunkt zu weit nach rechts. um nicht von dem Holzelement zu fahren, lehne ich den Oberkörper immer weiter nach rechts, bis nichts mehr geht und ich, um nicht umzufallen,  einlenken muss. Warum kommt es dazu?


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Juli 2015)

Was mir aufgefallen ist ...du fährst meistens, wenn es links runter geht, mehr auf der rechten Seite. Eventuell unterschwellig Höhenangst?

Kurz vorm Abflug kommt links ein Baum, dazu dein allgemeiner Rechtsdrall und noch die Kamera auf der linke Seite. Zusammen genommen... der Lenker muss am Baum vorbei , die Kamera muss am Baum vorbei ....bekommst du die Kurfe nicht mehr und fällst runter .
Mit schmalem Lenker wär das nicht passiert .


----------



## Deleted 173968 (5. Juli 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Ist jetzt die Frage ob das links etwas knapp gebaut ist oder obs einfach nur zu weit links gelandet war.


Falsch geschaut. Wenn Du links anfährst musst' auch da weiter schauen und nicht auf die rechte Landung schauen. Oder gar in der Luft nochmal umentscheiden.


----------



## xrated (5. Juli 2015)

Ich bin mittig angefahren. Denke der Fehler war das ich in der Luft zu weit nach links gesteuert hab wegen der folgenden Kurve.

Hier bei 3:05 sieht man auch das ich mich in der Luft irgendwie umentscheide weil ich wohl der Meinung war die Strecke ginge wo anders


----------



## Deleted 173968 (5. Juli 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> ... das ich mich in der Luft irgendwie umentscheide ...


So schaut's auch aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smlyyy (22. Juli 2015)

Moinsen!

Folgendes; Ich habe absolut Angst vor "Sprüngen". Tables, Dirts etc. Grund ist, dass ich immer das Gefühl habe, schneller als mein Bike zu fliegen.  Leider habe ich keine Videoausrüstung, aber jetzt folgendes Video gefunden (danke bspd :


Meiner Meinung nach sieht man hier, dass die Sprünge auch immer recht kopflastig sind. Wie genau kann ich sowas bei mir verhindern / was tun um dem entgegenzuwirken?

Danke euch und vielen Dank an bspd für das Video!


----------



## decay (22. Juli 2015)

Wo siehst du da was kopflastiges? 
Ich seh relativ viel Gewicht nach hinten wenn ich ehrlich sein soll, meistens auch fast voll durchgestreckte Arme. Ich bin weder Trainer noch sonst irgendwas, aber daran könntest Du sicher arbeiten. Was das für die Sprünge bringt kann ich Dir fahrtheoretisch nicht sagen, fällt mir aber bei vielen Leuten auf, dass sie hinter dem Schwerpunkt im Bike stehen und nicht drin.


----------



## smlyyy (22. Juli 2015)

decay schrieb:


> Wo siehst du da was kopflastiges?
> Ich seh relativ viel Gewicht nach hinten wenn ich ehrlich sein soll, meistens auch fast voll durchgestreckte Arme. Ich bin weder Trainer noch sonst irgendwas, aber daran könntest Du sicher arbeiten. Was das für die Sprünge bringt kann ich Dir fahrtheoretisch nicht sagen, fällt mir aber bei vielen Leuten auf, dass sie hinter dem Schwerpunkt im Bike stehen und nicht drin.



Also ich finde, ohne Profi zu sein, dass das Vorderrad immer recht früh aufkommt.


----------



## Girl (22. Juli 2015)

Da ist einfach Angst dabei, du bist passiv im Absprung und anstelle an der Kante abzuspringen ziehst du das Rad zu dir ran.

Zentral locker auf dem Bike und dann der Kante abspringen wie einen Bordsteinkante runter.
Die Physik erledigt dann den Rest wenn du keine verrückten Sachen in der Luft machst.

Eventuell mal die Zugstufe am Dämpfer überprüfen, die kann auch für ein kickendes Hinterrad sorgen.


----------



## xalex (22. Juli 2015)

also ich sehe ein klein wenig diese Problematik, wenn auch nicht extrem:
http://www.leelikesbikes.com/stop-the-injury-cycle.html

zusätzlich fällt mir bei der table line, wo seitlich gefilmt wird, der Fahrer sehr passivzusätzlich noch die Beine leicht anhockt und die Arme streckt. das gibt eine leichte Vorwärtsrotation, die bei größeren Sprüngen sehr unangenehm werden kann.


----------



## smlyyy (22. Juli 2015)

Danke für die Tipps.  Ich bin das zwar nicht in dem Video, sieht aber bei mir genau so aus. Hatte nur nie passendes Videomaterial gefunden im Netz.

Werde das mal testen. Das mit dem Angst / zu passiv ist leider genau der springende Punkt.


----------



## scratch_a (22. Juli 2015)

xalex schrieb:


> also ich sehe ein klein wenig diese Problematik, wenn auch nicht extrem:
> http://www.leelikesbikes.com/stop-the-injury-cycle.html
> 
> zusätzlich fällt mir bei der table line, wo seitlich gefilmt wird, der Fahrer sehr passivzusätzlich noch die Beine leicht anhockt und die Arme streckt. das gibt eine leichte Vorwärtsrotation, die bei größeren Sprüngen sehr unangenehm werden kann.



Bei dem Link kommt bei mir "Error establishing a database connection" ?

Ich habe im Prinzip das gleiche Problem. Dazu kommt noch, dass ich noch relativ oft den Kontakt zu den Pedalen verliere. Wenn ich die Beine etwas anziehe, habe ich zu den Pedalen mehr Kontakt...zumind. gefühlsmäßig. Aber das ist ja anscheinend so nicht richtig? Ich schaff es einfach (noch) nicht, mich richtig zu verkeilen oder ich mach noch dazu was anderes falsch


----------



## xalex (22. Juli 2015)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Bei dem Link kommt bei mir "Error establishing a database connection" ?


 bei mir gehts

Meistens heißt die Zauberformel aktiv springen und locker bleiben...

Wenne du ein Viedo postest, kann man mehr zu sagen


----------



## scratch_a (22. Juli 2015)

Danke, jetzt geht der Link bei mir auch.

Das mit dem aktiv abspringen und locker bleiben klappt leider noch nicht immer...muss ich noch weiter üben.
Ja, Videos wären super...muss mir aber erst was besseres als eine Handycam bzw. alte Kompaktkamera besorgen, weil da die Quali miserabel ist. Aber dann würde ich evtl. schneller Fortschritte machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## naturemen (25. Juli 2015)

zum "BUCS 2011 X.C" video. weiß nich, was da für künstler am werk waren!
fast alle die falsche fahrtechnik. glaube hab grad mal zwei downhill-bikes
entdeckt und die hat's nich hingelegt!!!  bei so 'ner abfahrt den arsch nach hinten-und weit.


----------



## Guru (25. Juli 2015)

xalex schrieb:


> also ich sehe ein klein wenig diese Problematik, wenn auch nicht extrem:
> http://www.leelikesbikes.com/stop-the-injury-cycle.html
> 
> zusätzlich fällt mir bei der table line, wo seitlich gefilmt wird, der Fahrer sehr passivzusätzlich noch die Beine leicht anhockt und die Arme streckt. das gibt eine leichte Vorwärtsrotation, die bei größeren Sprüngen sehr unangenehm werden kann.



Genau an den Link musste ich auch sofort denken!


----------



## smlyyy (25. Juli 2015)

Guru schrieb:


> Genau an den Link musste ich auch sofort denken!




Ich bin kein Physik Ass, aber meine Angst ist eben, dass wenn ich weiter vorne stehe, ich das Vorderrad über die Kante drücke und somit die Rotation noch beschleunige. Also genau wie es auf dem Bild ist, nur dass ich weiter vorne bin mit dem Gewicht.


----------



## Jochen_DC (26. Juli 2015)

xrated schrieb:


> Ich bin mittig angefahren. Denke der Fehler war das ich in der Luft zu weit nach links gesteuert hab wegen der folgenden Kurve.
> 
> Hier bei 3:05 sieht man auch das ich mich in der Luft irgendwie umentscheide weil ich wohl der Meinung war die Strecke ginge wo anders


das vid fand ich mal wirklich interessant auch ohne sturz...

grds. einen tick verkrampft, technische passagen super aber alles neumodische (aus sich eines veteranen) wie sprünge und steilkurven sehen etwas unbeholfen/verbesserungswürdig aus. was mich jetzt interessiert...fährst du evt. seit den 90ern schon mtb oder lieg ich da komplett falsch ?


----------



## Guru (26. Juli 2015)

smlyyy schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Physik Ass, aber meine Angst ist eben, dass wenn ich weiter vorne stehe, ich das Vorderrad über die Kante drücke und somit die Rotation noch beschleunige. Also genau wie es auf dem Bild ist, nur dass ich weiter vorne bin mit dem Gewicht.



Hmmm, bin kein Sprungass, aber mir wurde es so vermittelt:

Wenn du wirklich springen willst (und nicht nur den Sprung schlucken), dann bist du vor dem Sprung "geduckt", gebeugt, in Angriffsposition. Du bringst den Druck in die Steigung vom Sprung. An der Kante, nicht das Vorderrad "über die Kante drücken", wie du es nennst. Denn auch das ist ein Grund, dass das VR nach unten fällt, genauso wie wenn du dich zurücklehnst.

Den Druck in die Transition nicht dadurch reduzieren, dass du dich nach hinten lehnst. Sondern indem du dich nach vorne-oben streckst. (Das widerspricht teils dem 2. Video, ich weiß).

Das Fahrrad folgt dir in der Luft dann schon (Leichte Masse folgt schwerer Masse). Erst in der Luft drückst du dann das Vorderrad, in die Landung. Aber nicht am Absprung.

siehe bspw. hier das Video vom Godfather 




oder hier:










Etwas anders erklären es die Jungs hier. Ich finds schwierig als Anfänger, weil sie sich am Anfang für den Manualimpuls zurücklehnen. Das muss noch vor dem Absprung durch das Vor-Hoch-Gehen ausgeglichen sein, sonst Crash. Das vergessen dann viele...






Aber bitte mal die Sprungasse vortreten.


----------



## xrated (26. Juli 2015)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> das vid fand ich mal wirklich interessant auch ohne sturz...
> 
> grds. einen tick verkrampft, technische passagen super aber alles neumodische (aus sich eines veteranen) wie sprünge und steilkurven sehen etwas unbeholfen/verbesserungswürdig aus. was mich jetzt interessiert...fährst du evt. seit den 90ern schon mtb oder lieg ich da komplett falsch ?



Ja richtig ich fahre schon sehr lang aber vorher nur XC und langsame technische Sachen ohne großes Gefälle. Springen ist immer noch Neuland und der Respekt sehr groß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chainzuck (26. Juli 2015)

smlyyy schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> 
> Folgendes; Ich habe absolut Angst vor "Sprüngen". Tables, Dirts etc. Grund ist, dass ich immer das Gefühl habe, schneller als mein Bike zu fliegen.  Leider habe ich keine Videoausrüstung, aber jetzt folgendes Video gefunden (danke bspd :
> 
> ...


Hey, bei dem Video, was du gepostet hast siehst du z.B. bei 02:10 ganz deutlich, wie der Fahrer mit leicht gebeugten Armen anfährt und dann an der Kante die Arme sogar noch weiter anwinkelt, um dann nach der Kante die Arme zu strecken. Das ist genau falsch herum. Man beginnt die Anfahrt in allen Gelenken leicht gebäugt und baut dann der Transition folgend durch Strecken aller Gelenke (Arme) Druck auf die Unterlage auf. Ist man dann in der Luft kann man anfangen zu spielen, das Bike in den Körper aufnhemen und sich dann zu Landung hin wieder Strecken.
Für neutrales Springen muss man gar nicht sonderlich aktiv sein, a la Bunnyhop. DAmit holt man dann halt mehr weite/Höhe raus. Wichtig ist nur mit gestreckten Gelenken abzuspringen. Um einen Flug über den Lenker zu verhindern ("Nosedive") gibt es eine ganz einfache logische Regel:

*Das Vorderrad muss nach der Kante mindestens solange weiter Steigen/oben bleiben/nicht unter die Kante absinken, bis das Hinterrad auch die Kante passiert hat und in der Luft ist*. Ansonsten fällt das Vorderrad nach unten und du hast in der Luft die ganze Zeit eine Rotation nach vorne...(aua).
Einzige Voraussetzung dafür ist, dass man verstanden hat, das man *das Vorderrad anhebt in dem man die Arme streckt* (Wheelie, Manual) und nicht indem man es durch Beugen der Arme vom Boden anhebt.

Ansonsten gilt beim Springen am Anfang, locker bleiben, positiv denken, flüsssig bewegen und nicht zu viel bewegen (d.h. nicht passiv!). Springen ist viel Gefühlssache und vor allem Erfahrung.


----------



## smlyyy (26. Juli 2015)

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Hilfestellungen. Wir nächstes WE in Braunlage mal getestet.


----------



## xrated (26. Juli 2015)

Chainzuck schrieb:


> Hey, bei dem Video, was du gepostet hast siehst du z.B. bei 02:10 ganz deutlich, wie der Fahrer mit leicht gebeugten Armen anfährt und dann an der Kante die Arme sogar noch weiter anwinkelt, um dann nach der Kante die Arme zu strecken. Das ist genau falsch herum.



Bezeichnet man sowas nicht als wegdrücken?


----------



## Chainzuck (26. Juli 2015)

Ja wegdrücken geht natürlich auch. Ich bin jetzt mal davon ausgegangen, dass er normal springen will. Trotzdem muss mann beim wegdrücken (was man ja nur macht wenn man zu schnell ist, bzw tief bleiben will) schauen, dass man das Vorderrad nicht nach unten drückt, währennd das Hinterrad grad von der Kante angehoben wird. Man muss eher " den Sprung in sich aufnhemen", dass sieht man in den Video von Barel oben ganz gut bei 1:50. Dazu gehört dann auch das Hinterrad, also die Beine beugen. Das ist ne sehr aktive Bewegung, kein passives in den Sprung fahren.  Das ist dann schon die hohe Kunst des schnellen Springens, schau dir mal die 4xer/BMXer an wie die die Tables schlucken: Beugen,Strecken,Beugen und dann wieder in die Landung Strecken.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. Juli 2015)

Chainzuck schrieb:


> Das ist dann schon die hohe Kunst des schnellen Springens, schau dir mal die 4xer/BMXer an wie die die Tables schlucken: Beugen,Strecken,Beugen und dann wieder in die Landung Strecken.


Und vor allem des schnellen Fahrens. Bergab Tempo aufnehmen oder beibehalten kann man nur, wenn das Rad auf dem Boden ist. Das ist wie bei der Abfahrt im Skisport. Solange man in der Luft ist, fällt man nur nach unten. Die Vorwärtsgeschwindigkeit nimmt ab.


----------



## EggheadSpecial (30. Juli 2015)

Guten Morgen liebe Biker,

bin neu hier im Forum, aber kein "Neuling" am Bike.
Am 19.07 hab ich mich trotz 39°C auf den Weg zu meinen Hometrail aufgemacht.
Alles lief perfekt, bis ich an eine Stelle gelangte, die leider aufgrund vieler dicht stehender Bäume relativ dunkel ist und kaum Sonnenlicht durchlässt.
Dazu noch eine ganz dunkle Sonnenbrille, und das Rezept "kissed some trees" war fertig... ;-)







Viele sportliche Grüsse aus Wien
Egghead


----------



## prong (30. Juli 2015)

seele schrieb:


> ... (mit einsetzen der schwerkraft)


Wie hat der Typ das hinbekommen?


----------



## Alumini (30. Juli 2015)

(Hier stand Quatsch.)


----------



## Marc B (3. August 2015)

Vom Pedal gerutscht?


----------



## Girl (3. August 2015)

Jap, hat vorher in der Kurve den Fuss schon nicht richtig drauf gehabt und versucht einzuclicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (3. August 2015)

In der Zeitlupe sieht es so aus, als wenn er rechts extra ausklickt, weil er anscheinend nicht mit der zweiten, höheren Kante gerechnet hat nachdem er durch das Ausklicken bei ca. 0:04 abgelenkt war und sich so auf den Einschlag vorbereitet.


----------



## Alumini (4. August 2015)

Im ersten Huppel rausgeklickt, in der Kurve nicht reingekommen, auf der kleinen Kante hat er versucht einzuklicken, rutscht ab, kriegt Übergewicht, und der Rest kommt ab jetzt in jedem Jahresrückblick.

Sieht allerdings schon so aus, als wäre er auch sicher eingeklickt ziemlich Klatsch vor die große Rampe geknallt.


----------



## FwLwSichTrp (11. August 2015)

Hallo Community,

ich hoffe auf ein paar Tipps von euch, da es ja auch der Fahrfehler Analyse (ohne Crash) Thread ist.

Ich habe einfach das Problem, dass ich beim Springen, bzw. beim Absprung nicht weit und hoch genug hinaus komme. Ich fahre seit ca. 3 Jahren, recht unregelmäßig, so wie es die Familie zulässt, nur leider kriege ich es nicht hin ordentlich abzuspringen. Ich nehme das Bike irgendwie immer mit den Beinen auf. 

Ich weiß nicht was ich genau machen soll, bzw, wie kann ich es üben und lernen die Beine gespannt zu lassen. Das Problem ist bei mir die Zeit. Wenn ich es mal endlich in Wald schaffe möchte ich auch fahren und nicht immer üben. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit sowas vor der Haustür zu üben?

Mal eben eine halbe Stunde vor der Tür in der Siedlung rollen und Bewegungsabläufe üben das wäre was. Ich springe auch Doubles und habe im Park Spaß aber ich würde gerne weiter und bisschen höher kommen. 

Aber seht selber! Ich freu mich auf konstruktive Kritik.

Danke Gruß Peter


----------



## FastFabi93 (12. August 2015)

Wenn du des Englischen mächtig bist: 






Hat mir persönlich sehr geholfen, weil ich vorher auch immer den Sprung mit den Beinen "aufgesaugt" habe


----------



## -habicht- (25. August 2015)

Hmm vielleicht liege ich falsch aber, traust du dir überhaupt zu den Sprung aus dem Video, bis in die Landung zu springen?
Der Absprung ist schon ziemlich Steil um es zu üben. Hab mir mal dein Burgwald trail Video angeschaut (kenne den Trail nicht) aber Drops, Sprünge umfährst du alles.
Such dir nen kleinen Kicker, bei dem du dich nach ein paar Sprüngen traust in die Landung zu springen und übe da das abdrücken aktiv, ist dann auch ned so tragisch wenn es dich mal hinhaut.


----------



## FwLwSichTrp (25. August 2015)

Hallo Habicht, du bist ein echt aufmerksamer Leser. Danke dafür. 
Auf dem Burgwaldtrail in Lech hatte ich ein anderes Bike mit. Damit traue ich mich sowas nicht so ganz. 
Habe jetzt auch bisschen geübt und schaffe es jetzt auch ins Landing, bei dem Hügel auf dem Video. Die geshapten Sachen in den Wäldern sind so eine Sache für sich. Ist halt oft bisschen schwieriger als in Parks wie ich finde. Ist halt viel Erfahrung und Fahrpraxis dabei, war jetzt auch mal zwei Tage hintereinander Biken um auf das geübte aufzubauen und das bringt mehr als einmal in der Woche am Wochenende. 

Kann gerne auch mal anderes Video posten. 

Gesendet von meinem MI 3W mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nico Laus (25. August 2015)




----------



## -habicht- (26. August 2015)

Alles klar 
Mir gings bzw. gehts noch ähnlich wie dir. Wenn mir die Absprünge zu steil sind schlucke ich sie automatisch während ich bei den kleinen abdrücke um in die Landung zu kommen.
Vom Bewegungsablauf her bist du auch ziemlich passiv findet ich, da zeigt das Video von Fast Fabi ziemlich gut wie du aktiver werden kannst.


----------



## FwLwSichTrp (26. August 2015)

Ich finde es schwer bei diesen kurzen Kickern oder Sprüngen diesen ganzen Bewegungsablauf mit dem Kleinmachen dann Strecken und gleichzeitig noch Manualimpuls zu realisieren. Ich übe jetzt schon ein wenig Bunnyhops aber ich finde das irre schwer. Ich kann man ihr auch nicht nicht richtig vorstellen, sowas dann auf dem Absprung abzuziehen. 
Ich würde echt einen Kurs besuchen aber ich glaube nicht, dass man so was an einem Tag vermitteln kann. 
Bei uns aus der Gruppe springen die Meisten weit durch Geschwindigkeit. 
Ich glaube man kann das nur lernen durch stetiges Üben und sich dabei filmen. 
Hast du ein Video online von dir - habicht-? 



Gesendet von meinem MI 3W mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -habicht- (30. August 2015)

Nope von mir gibts keine Videos über grössere Kicker. Wenn gefilmt wird, verkack ich sowieso gerne xD


----------



## Spiderschwein1 (2. September 2015)

Hallo Community,
Ganz am Schluss hats mich aufgelegt. Mein erster nennenswerter Sturz seit ca. 3 Jahren. Ist am Flow Country Trail auf der Petzen passiert. Was war mein Fehler? Zu schnell? oder ist ein Nobby Nic nicht dafür geeignet?


----------



## Guru (3. September 2015)

Nicht ganz einfach zu sehen, *warum *dein VR zu weit nach außen kommt. Aber sturzverursachend scheint zu sein, dass du auf den Rand vom Anlieger kommst, da hätte auch eine Magic Mary vermutlich keinen Grip mehr gefunden.

Vielleicht Lenkfehler, vielleicht nicht vorausschauend genug gefahren. Vielleicht vorne vorher schon weggerutscht... Man weiß es nicht


----------



## brera19 (3. September 2015)

Liegt eindeutig am Nobby Nic !!!

Glaub auch das du ehee aufm Rand vom Anlieger gekommen bist und dort beim anbremsen keinen wirklichen Grip hattest


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. September 2015)

Es sieht so aus, als würde das VR nicht genug belastet...und der Fahrer steht zu aufrecht für das Tempo. 
Vielleicht war er auch nur abgelenkt 





...und hat die Rechtskurve nicht gesehen.


----------



## Spezies8472 (3. September 2015)

Bei dem Untergrund kann das nicht am Reifen liegen.
Ich vermute ganz kurz unaufmerksam und die Blickführung vernachlässigt.
Hinzu kommt, dass die Oberkante von dem Anlieger loser Schotter zu sein scheint.
Und zack ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (3. September 2015)

Ist natürlich viel Spekulation, aber für mich sieht das so aus, als hättest du gelenkt bevor du die Pedale voll belastest. Bei Wechselkurven hat man ja den Rhythmus schwer-leicht-schwer. In dem Fall konnte der Reifen wohl noch nicht den Grip aufbauen weil Druck fehlte.


----------



## Spiderschwein1 (3. September 2015)

Ja ich glaub das war mein Problem + wenig Konzentration da das die 4. Abfahrt war.


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. September 2015)

Spiderschwein1 schrieb:


> Ja ich glaub das war mein Problem + wenig Konzentration da das *die 4. Abfahrt *war.


...wenn du das so schreibst, kommt noch fehlende Kondition dazu.


----------



## Marc B (3. September 2015)

Ist der schon vor dem Wasser "abgesprungen"? Schwierig zu erkennen!


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. September 2015)

Er versucht abzuspringen, bekommt aber nur den Hintern hoch und rollt dann auf dem VR in die Pfütze. 
Besser wäre, Hintern weit nach hinten und Arme strecken. 

Wie es die Helmschale abgelöst hat.


----------



## zec (3. September 2015)

Spiderschwein1 schrieb:


> Ja ich glaub das war mein Problem + wenig Konzentration da das die 4. Abfahrt war.


Also ich würde sagen, dass du den ersten Anlieger zur schnell genommen hast und dann in Folge zu weit nach außen getragen wurdest. Bei Sekunde 11 im Video solltest du eigentlich schon mit dem Einlenken für den nächsten Anlieger beginnen - VR zeigt aber noch komplett nach links. Und wer den Flowtrail auf der Petzen kennt weiß, dass es am Rand schnell wirklich rutschig wird  . Diese Kombi nehme ich gerne ein bissl direkter.



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...wenn du das so schreibst, kommt noch fehlende Kondition dazu.


Naja, bei 10km und 1000hm pro Abfahrt kommt schon was zusammen  .


----------



## delphi1507 (4. September 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Er versucht abzuspringen, bekommt aber nur den Hintern hoch und rollt dann auf dem VR in die Pfütze.
> Besser wäre, Hintern weit nach hinten und Arme strecken.
> 
> Wie es die Helmschale abgelöst hat.


Ich würde sagen er hat einen kick von Dämpfer bekommen und zusätzlich einen bremsimpuls vom Wasser aufs Vorderrad bekommen, oder ein Stein unter Wasser? und auf Grund der Position relativ weit vorne auf dem Rad konnte er der rotation nicht mehr entgegenwirken


----------



## Alumini (4. September 2015)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen er hat einen kick von Dämpfer bekommen und zusätzlich einen bremsimpuls vom Wasser aufs Vorderrad bekommen, oder ein Stein unter Wasser? und auf Grund der Position relativ weit vorne auf dem Rad konnte er der rotation nicht mehr entgegenwirken


Exakt das. Sieht man bei 0:10-0:13 perfekt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. September 2015)

Also ein Dämpfer kickt nicht, sei denn er ist schlecht eingestellt. 
Aber gesprungen ist er wirklich nicht, da habe ich mich auf dem Handy verkuggt. 

Schafft man es überhaupt so schnell durch so eine tiefe Pfütze zu rollen?...ich habe das noch nicht probiert und hätte jetzt auch richtig schiss davor. Reicht da Arme lang und Hintern nach hinten?
Ich bin mir da nicht mehr so sicher.


----------



## delphi1507 (5. September 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Also ein Dämpfer kickt nicht, sei denn er ist schlecht eingestellt.
> Aber gesprungen ist er wirklich nicht, da habe ich mich auf dem Handy verkuggt.


Wer sagt denn das er gut eingestellt ist?
In dem Video schaut es so aus als wäre vor der pfütze eine Kompression gefolgt von einem hubbel und der senke in der die pfutze steht  und am ende dieser Kompression hebt das hinterrad ab, minimal bevor er das Vorderrad im Wasser hat... 
Eine unerwartete rotation fängt man nicht ohne weiteres ab... spreche da aus Erfahrung, hatte aber nix mit dem Dämpfer zu tun...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (5. September 2015)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn das er gut eingestellt ist?
> In dem Video schaut es so aus als wäre vor der pfütze eine Kompression gefolgt von einem hubbel und der senke in der die pfutze steht  und am ende dieser Kompression hebt das hinterrad ab, minimal bevor er das Vorderrad im Wasser hat...
> Eine unerwartete rotation fängt man nicht ohne weiteres ab... spreche da aus Erfahrung, hatte aber nix mit dem Dämpfer zu tun...


Ein Dämpfer der nicht dämpft ist kein Dämpfer. 
Was in dem Video passiert ist klar.
Er hätte sich eventuell ohne Wasser auch überschlagen, so wie er durch die Bodenwelle fährt. 

Die Frage ist, wie hätte er die Rolle vermeiden können? 
Kann man mit dem Tempo in eine tiefe Pfütze fahren ohne sich zu überschlagen?


----------



## Velo-X (5. September 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...
> Kann man mit dem Tempo in eine tiefe Pfütze fahren ohne sich zu überschlagen?


Ja, das kann man. Habe ich schon öfters gemacht. Ein mal in einer Kiesgrube: die Wasserstelle war ca. 15m lang und ca. 50cm tief.
Aber du kommst auf der anderen Seite nur im Schritttempo an. 
Sind dann sogar nochmal zu zweit durchgefahren - durch den seitlichen Spray (nicht bedacht beim nebeneinander fahren) waren wir dann aber bis unter den Helm durchnässt!
War allerdings mit 'nem Enduro (Strive).


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## static (7. September 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/09...nale-gee-atherton-ist-hart-im-nehmen-video-2/
Bei 2:30.

Was ist da passiert? Mit dem Hinterrad am Stein eingeschlagen?


----------



## brera19 (8. September 2015)

Ich denk mal er ist mitm pedal an dem "hügelchen" links hängengeblieben und dadurch übern lenker


----------



## Leon96 (20. September 2015)

Wo liegt der Fehler?


----------



## FastFabi93 (20. September 2015)

Sehe da zwei Möglichkeiten:

1. geträumt und einfach geradeaus statt nach links gefahren
2. matschiger Untergrund (sieht zumindest so aus im Video), zu wenig Druck auf dem VR => Lenkbewegung wird nicht umgesetzt


----------



## Leon96 (20. September 2015)

Ja, war rutschig und der Boden ist ziemlich lehmig.

Kurz vor dem Baum bin ich gefühlt nach Außen weggerutscht und habe versucht das auszugleichen.
Die Sache die mich eher interessiert, wäre das trotzdem ohne Baumkontakt gegangen und wenn ja, wie!
War der erste Bodenkontakt 2015 gewesen obwohl ich sonst auch viel und gerne relativ schnell aufm Trail fahre. (Uhr sagt 315h in 2015)

Anmerkung:
100mm Hardtail, 2.2Conti X-King, 7.5cm Sattelüberhöhung.
(Der vor mir AM mit Reverb und Enduroreifen.)


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (20. September 2015)

Für mich sieht's so aus, als ob dich der kleine Huckel neben dem letzten Baum vor dem Sturz etwas aushebelt und du dann unkontrolliert weitertrudelst. Möglicherweise bist du im sitzen oder mit Schwerpunkt zu weit hinten über den Huckel gestrampelt? 
Eine versenkbare Sattelstütze schafft Bewegungsfreiheit und überhaupt erst mal die Möglichkeit Fahrtechnik zu üben. Sonst stocherst du überall mit gestreckten Beinen drüber und hoffst, dass sich das Bike wieder fängt.


----------



## Leon96 (20. September 2015)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Möglicherweise bist du im sitzen oder mit Schwerpunkt zu weit hinten über den Huckel gestrampelt?
> Eine versenkbare Sattelstütze schafft Bewegungsfreiheit und überhaupt erst mal die Möglichkeit Fahrtechnik zu üben. Sonst stocherst du überall mit gestreckten Beinen drüber und hoffst, dass sich das Bike wieder fängt.


Im sitzen auf jeden Fall nicht. Wär auch nicht gerade gut fürs Material geschweige denn für die Klöten 

Ne versenkbare Stütze am Carbonhardtail schließe ich allerdings erstmal aus. Fährt man im Rennen ja dann schließlich auch nicht!
Vielleicht kommt mir in Zukunft auch noch mal ein AM ins Haus, da wäre das dann natürlich wieder ein Thema bzw eigentlich eine Selbstverständlichkeit!
Ich bin aktuell so weit, dass ich dieses Jahr mit Stütze oben im Regen genau so schnell bin wie zu Beginn des letztes Jahr mit Stütze unten im trockenen. Darüber bin ich erstmal mehr als froh.  Spricht ich konnte letztes Jahr trotz 1 Jahr Erfahrung eigentlich überhaupt nicht fahren.

Solange es aber Leute gibt, die mit den selben Voraussetzungen, spricht Hartail ohne versenkbare Stütze und mit XC-Reifen, mir auf 1min aufm Trail 10 Sekunden abnehmen möchte ich gerne so noch dran arbeiten. 
Das Beispiel mit den 10 Sekunden hat sich zwar dieses Jahr für die Marathon-WM qualifiziert, aber das tut nix zur Sache. 
Das zeigt generell einfach nur was aufm Trail noch möglich ist. 
Im dem konkreten Fall würde das bedeuten mitm Hardtail genauso schnell zu sein wie die schnellsten DHler hier in der Gegend welche auf Strava sind. Dass das so für mich ohne weiteres erstmal nich möglich ist ist mir allerdings auch erstmal klar. 
Das bedarf Zeit, Trailkilometern und Training.
Aber sich selbst verbessern geht immer und das ist erstmal so der Ansatz.
Dass man ohne Reverb keine Fahrtechnik üben kann halte ich daher auch für... naja, nicht ganz richtig! 

Nachher kommt aufm ibc der rest vom Video. Aber auch alles wieder mit Brustgurt gefilmt. 
Wenn da dann trotzdem jemand sich das ansehen möchte und vielleicht direkt Vorschläge hat was ich falsch mache und anders machen sollte würde ich mich freuen! Wenn dem so ist würde ich hier auch den Link dazu setzen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (20. September 2015)

Wenn ich Bewegungen und neue Techniken übe, muss ich mich auf die Bewegungsabfolge konzentrieren und führe die Bewegung ein bisschen übertrieben aus. Wenn es später automatisch läuft, muss das nicht mehr so übertrieben erfolgen. Für übertriebene Bewegungen benötige ich Bewegungsfreiheit. Die meisten eingefleischten "Sattel-oben-Fahrer" können auch nach Jahren keine schnellen Kurvenwechsel oder welliges Gelände fahren.


----------



## Leon96 (20. September 2015)

Ich setz einfach trotzdem mal den Link


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (20. September 2015)

Auf jeden Fall sehr schöne Trails. Wo fahrt ihr denn da rum?


----------



## Leon96 (20. September 2015)

Wiehengebirge, irgendwo relativ mittig zwischen Osnabrück und Minden. 
Aber in dem Video ist bis auf einen Trail auch fast alles drin was es hier bei mir innerhalb einer 50km-Ausfahrt gibt.


----------



## hnx (21. September 2015)

Ich denke du hast einfach viel zu spät mit der Kurveneinleitung begonnen und der Rest ist dann die Folge davon, geradewegs in den Baum. Ist mir bei den Kurven davor ähnlich aufgefallen. Du fährst immer sehr zielstrebig auf die Hindernisse zu. Speziell bei 0:04, 0:14, 0:17 und dann beim Crash am Ende.
Fokusierst du deinen Blick vielleicht zu sehr auf die Bäume?


----------



## jammerlappen (21. September 2015)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Wo liegt der Fehler?


 
Ich sehe, dass du den Trail immer da fährst, wo er ausgefahren ist und nicht dort, wo die schnellste Linie ist. Es wirkt ausserdem, als wenn du das Rad nicht neigst, sondern Kurven "lenkst". Damit würdest du ziemlich viel Grip liegenlassen und überhaupt das Rad in Fahrzuständen bewegen, in denen es keine Kurven fahren "will".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guru (21. September 2015)

Ich wr


Leon96 schrieb:


> Ja, war rutschig und der Boden ist ziemlich lehmig.
> 
> Kurz vor dem Baum bin ich gefühlt nach Außen weggerutscht und habe versucht das auszugleichen.
> Die Sache die mich eher interessiert, wäre das trotzdem ohne Baumkontakt gegangen und wenn ja, wie!
> ...



Ich würde auch einen gewissen Teil der Schuld auf der Feuchtigkeit abladen - neben der passagiermäßigen Linienwahl. X-Kings sind nicht wirklich gute Regenreifen, oder? 

Helfen kann mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad - und weniger Druck (Luft) im Vorderreifen. Wie viel bar fährst du? Schlauch, Tubeless?


----------



## Leon96 (21. September 2015)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ich sehe, dass du den Trail immer da fährst, wo er ausgefahren ist und nicht dort, wo die schnellste Linie ist. Es wirkt ausserdem, als wenn du das Rad nicht neigst, sondern Kurven "lenkst". Damit würdest du ziemlich viel Grip liegenlassen und überhaupt das Rad in Fahrzuständen bewegen, in denen es keine Kurven fahren "will".


Vielleicht täuscht die Videoperspektive etwas.

Am besten müsste ich wahrscheinlich nochmal ein Video machen wenn es trocken und griffig ist.
Ich bin jetzt zwar da gefahren wo es ausgefahren ist, aber das war meistens auch da, wo man nicht mehr nach außen wegrutschen konnte.
Die nicht ausgebombten Stellen haben alle ne recht feste Oberschicht, aber halt aus nassem Lehm.
Das war wahrscheinlich auch gefühlt ein Grund, warum ich mich wenig in die Kurve lege (da hast du definitiv recht denke ich!), weil wenn man dann anfängst zu rutschen ist es schon sofort vorbei.
Zumindest bei den Reifen die ich fahre.

Als Anhaltspunkt, im Video von min 4:16 bis 5:32.... 1:16 min ist das Stück
das bin ich letztes Jahr im Herbst schon zweimal 19 Sekunden schneller gefahren.


Guru schrieb:


> X-Kings sind nicht wirklich gute Regenreifen, oder?
> 
> Helfen kann mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad - und weniger Druck (Luft) im Vorderreifen. Wie viel bar fährst du? Schlauch, Tubeless?


Also der einzige Vorteil ist, dass der sich nicht zusetzt! Bei dem Profil auch keine Kunst 
Regenreifen ist das definitiv nicht. Im Gegensatz zum Raceking den ich vorher gefahren war aber zumindest ein kleines bisschen besser. Auch keine Kunst, der Raceking hatte ja quasi negativen Seitenhalt bei dem Profil.

Ich habe hier noch nen Maxxis Minion und nen Mountainking 2.4 hängen. Die Kombi bin ich letztes Jahr in den Pyrenäen gefahren und danach ein paar mal zu Hause im Schlamm.
Gefühlt war das dann wie Fatbike fahren. Linienwahl scheißegal, passiert eh nix! 

Achja, Tubeless mit etwas zu viel Druck.
Hatte erst am Sonntag morgen umgerüstet. Das Bike ist noch relativ neu. Dürften vorne etwa 2.5bar gewesen sein. Reifen wollte am Anfang nicht dicht werden, da hab ich mehr drauf gegeben da ich dachte der verliert noch genug unterwegs. Rund um 2 sollte besser sein. Weniger geht bei meinem Gewicht/Größe aber wahrscheinlich nicht.


----------



## Spezies8472 (21. September 2015)

Leon96 schrieb:


> ...
> Achja, Tubeless mit etwas zu viel Druck.
> Hatte erst am Sonntag morgen umgerüstet. Das Bike ist noch relativ neu. Dürften vorne etwa 2.5bar gewesen sein. Reifen wollte am Anfang nicht dicht werden, da hab ich mehr drauf gegeben da ich dachte der verliert noch genug unterwegs. Rund um 2 sollte besser sein. Weniger geht bei meinem Gewicht/Größe aber wahrscheinlich nicht.



Selbst 2 bar erscheinen mir noch recht viel. Ich bringe (leider) um 100 kg auf die Waage, dazu kommt noch
das Rad und die Ausrüstung. Ich fahre mit "nur" ca. 1,8 bar, und das funktioniert tadellos


----------



## Leon96 (21. September 2015)

Spezies8472 schrieb:


> Selbst 2 bar erscheinen mir noch recht viel. Ich bringe (leider) um 100 kg auf die Waage, dazu kommt noch
> das Rad und die Ausrüstung. Ich fahre mit "nur" ca. 1,8 bar, und das funktioniert tadellos


Ja, aber wenn du dann einmal ne Wurzel blöd triffst dann ist das Laufrad wohl gänzlich in der Tonne.
Lieber etwas Reserve. Bin übrigens bei etwa 90 Kilo. Zwar auf 1.92m verteilt, aber trotzdem etwas viel eigentlich.
Habe die DT Swiss XR 1501 Spline ONE, 20mm Maulweite und irgendwo um 1500 Gramm.
Die sind schon etwas windig. Am alten eh schon schweren Hardtail hatte ich einfach eiskalt Spank Suprosa, die verzeihen da einfach deutlich mehr. So ein paar halbschlimme Durschschläge machen da nichts, aber der DT Swiss wäre wahrscheinlich sofort krumm.

P.S
Maxxis Minion 2.3 und Mountainking 2.4 bin ich in den Pyrenäen übrigens mit 1.4 und 1.5 bar gefahren, mit Schlauch. Aber das geht auch nur weil die hoch und breit aufbauen.


----------



## Spezies8472 (21. September 2015)

Leon96 schrieb:


> Ja, aber wenn du dann einmal ne Wurzel blöd triffst dann ist das Laufrad wohl gänzlich in der Tonne.
> ...


Stimmt, ich hatte die Laufräder verschwiegen  Ich fahre die Syntace W35MX mit 28,5 mm Maulweite,
Gewicht knapp unter 1.900 Gramm. Die Felgenflanke hat ca. 3,2 mm, was im Vergleich mit den anderen
Herstellern auch recht viel ist. U.a. sind die dadurch megarobust, die brauche ich bei meiner,
eher enduro-orientierten, Streckenwahl auch. Als Bereifung fahre ich den Magic Mary 2,35.


----------



## Demolition-Man (11. Oktober 2015)

Mit professioneller Analyse bitte:


----------



## Leon96 (11. Oktober 2015)

Professionelle Anaylse?




 
Und Leute die total bescheuert sind (siehe Video) haben dann wohl nen Motorschaden...


----------



## Wetteraua_Baua (11. Oktober 2015)

Professionelle Analyse: Die sind alle nicht fähig beim wheely auf die Füße abzusteigen???


----------



## Demolition-Man (11. Oktober 2015)

Wollte euch auch nicht aufregen, sollte nur Spaß sein! Nur mal als Abwechselung!


----------



## Marc B (16. Oktober 2015)

Kleine Fehler werden bei der Rampage hart bestraft:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (1. November 2015)

Schneller Wechsel der Lichtverhältnisse ist manchmal doof.
(1:40 - der Link wird wieder nicht funktionieren  )


----------



## Demolition-Man (5. November 2015)

Eins hab ich noch, danach wird nicht mehr rum-gespamt, versprochen!


----------



## hulster (8. November 2015)

Yoh - da waren einige Böse dabei. Unverständlich wie viele noch irgendeinen Scheiß ohne Helm machen.


----------



## Demolition-Man (8. November 2015)

hulster schrieb:


> Yoh - da waren einige Böse dabei. Unverständlich wie viele noch irgendeinen Scheiß ohne Helm machen.


Genau deswegen poste ich sowas!


----------



## Spezies8472 (8. November 2015)

Demolition-Man schrieb:


> Eins hab ich noch, danach wird nicht mehr rum-gespamt, versprochen!


Echt cool, da sind aber auch ein paar Deppen dabei 
Aber was für ein Glück einige Leute haben. Wenn ich sehe, wie die stürzen
und dann noch ohne Helm ... Manchmal grenzt das an ein Wunder.


----------



## everywhere.local (9. November 2015)

auf Darwin is halt schon lange kein Verlass mehr


----------



## Oldie-Paul (9. November 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> auf Darwin is halt schon lange kein Verlass mehr


Doch, doch. Darwin ist wie Lottospielen. Einer oder manchmal noch einer bekommen den Hauptgewinn. Die anderen müssen mit weniger zufrieden sein. Die sind dann beim nächsten Mal wieder im Lostopf.


----------



## Marc B (11. November 2015)

War da der Winkel bei der Einfahrt zur "Landung" schuld?


----------



## Spezies8472 (11. November 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> War da der Winkel bei der Einfahrt zur "Landung" schuld?
> 
> QUOTE]
> Ein bisschen, aber bestimmt auch die hohe Geschwindigkeit. Ich vermute, er hat versucht zu bremsen,
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (11. November 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> War da der Winkel bei der Einfahrt zur "Landung" schuld?


Mit Körperspannung wär das nicht passiert. 

send per tapatapadu


----------



## FastFabi93 (11. November 2015)

Evtl. auch Gewicht zu weit vorne ?


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (12. November 2015)

Ich denke er konnte die starke Kompression durch stumpfen Winkel und hohe Geschwindigkeit nicht halten. Wenn man bei Landungseinfahrt das Video stoppt, sieht man, wie es ihn auf dem Lenker zusammenfaltet und er seitlich verreißt.


----------



## derAndre (8. Dezember 2015)

Können wir festhalten das es einfach ne saublöde Idee war da runter zu fahren? Das das der Grund für den Sturz ist...


----------



## Black-Under (12. Dezember 2015)

Gehört vielleicht nicht direkt hier rein, aber der Typ mit dem grünen Shirt, läuft fast hinter dem Rad her. Eine zentrale Position auf dem Rad ist dies nicht oder?


----------



## Girl (12. Dezember 2015)

Er versucht vielleicht einen Manual zu lernen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alumini (12. Dezember 2015)

Kann nichts beitragen, da ich das Video nach 30s wegen der unfassbar schlechten Sängerin ausmachen musste.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (12. Dezember 2015)

Ich denke, dass sind Leute, die im alten CC-Style mit Sattel oben fahren gelernt haben. Weil der Sattel im Weg ist, war die alte Lösung immer nur "Arsch nach hinten" - egal was kommt: Steil, Steine, Wurzel, Kurve, Sprung... Die Sprünge sehen deshalb auch so murksig aus. Landung sehr hecklastig.


----------



## Nico Laus (12. Dezember 2015)

Genau. War in den 90er auf jedem MTB-Titelblatt so zu sehen.


----------



## Nico Laus (12. Dezember 2015)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Mit Körperspannung wär das nicht passiert.
> 
> send per tapatapadu


Kein lastenfreier Lenker. Daran lags.


----------



## NukaCola (18. Dezember 2015)

Demolition-Man schrieb:


> Genau deswegen poste ich sowas!



Kann man nie oft genug den Leuten zeigen. Unfassbar wieviele Leute Kopf und Kragen für "Fun" riskieren.
Da hab ich Null Mitleid. Bei einigen anderen hat's mir jedoch echt leid getan.


----------



## Marc B (23. Januar 2016)

Da könnte man höchsten analysieren, warum er noch lebt


----------



## Normansbike (23. Januar 2016)

Marc B schrieb:


> Da könnte man höchsten analysieren, warum er noch lebt


Tolles Video von ihm. Und jetzt sieht man erstmal wie viel Arbeit und Stunden darin stecken.


----------



## Nico Laus (23. Januar 2016)

Kein lastenfreier Lenker...die typischen Anfängerfehler.


----------



## Normansbike (25. Januar 2016)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Kein lastenfreier Lenker...die typischen Anfängerfehler.


Ja schlägt mich...
Aber was um gotteswillen ist denn ein LASTENFREIERLENLER.


----------



## offa (25. Januar 2016)

Sorry - das ist echt gemein... Das ist ein Insider aus einem anderen Thread von MarcB. Irgendwas mit Hinterrad und dynamisch und Stoppie kam drin vor. Nimm mal Suchfunktion für den Lenker. Ich vermute da haben einige so laut wie ich gelacht beim Lesen 

[offa-tapatalk]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## offa (25. Januar 2016)

Also ich hab an den Kommentar denken müssen : Sequenz & Diskussion Hinterrad versetzen ohne Hüftimpuls 
Bloß nicht viel drum herum lesen, chaotische Diskussion damals 

[offa-tapatalk]


----------



## Oldie-Paul (25. Januar 2016)

offa schrieb:


> Also ich hab an den Kommentar denken müssen : Sequenz & Diskussion Hinterrad versetzen ohne Hüftimpuls
> Bloß nicht viel drum herum lesen, chaotische Diskussion damals.


Was heißt hier damals?
Das ist doch ein Schläfer!


----------



## offa (25. Januar 2016)

Weck ihn bloss nicht... ;-) 

[offa-tapatalk]


----------



## Deleted 244202 (26. Januar 2016)

Eigentlich ging es mir damals ursprünglich um dieses Zitat:


Janf85 schrieb:


> Nach einigen Leuten die es ziemlich drauf haben und darüber Bücher geschrieben und Videos gedreht haben sollte der Lenker immer lastenfrei sein. ...


Sarkasmus ohne zig smileys kommt leider selten an.


----------



## Marc B (26. Januar 2016)

Lastenfreier Lenker ist der Begriff aus dem DIMB-Fahrtechnik-Konzept, den Begriff verwende ich nicht. Nach Lee McCormack & Co. finde ich den Merksatz "heavy feet, light hands" ganz nice, aber es mag nicht jeder Anglizismen.

Hier gibt es mehrere nicht lastenfreie Aufprälle


----------



## Deleted 244202 (26. Januar 2016)

Marc B schrieb:


> Lastenfreier Lenker ist der Begriff aus dem DIMB-Fahrtechnik-Konzept, den Begriff verwende ich nicht.


Nur ein Beispiel
Oder hat der ADFC mittlerweile ein eigenes Konzept?!


----------



## Marc B (26. Januar 2016)

@Alpe7 Das Video entstand im Sommer 2014 - nicht ganz aktuell  Der ADFC bietet keine FT-Trainer-Ausbildung an. Mein Konzept ist ein Eigenes und es entwickelt sich immer weiter #stillstandisttödlich 

*Ontopic*:

Bäume sind halt immer ein Restrisiko!


----------



## Deleted 244202 (26. Januar 2016)

Gestern so, morgen so, die Sachen von anderen einfach kopieren, gleichzeitig deren Bücher und Konzepte madig machen und dann was "eigenes"?. Des derleits aber nimmer...
Naja, halt viel Spaß dabei.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. Januar 2016)

Marc B schrieb:


> Lastenfreier Lenker ist der Begriff aus dem DIMB-Fahrtechnik-Konzept, den Begriff verwende ich nicht. Nach Lee McCormack & Co. finde ich den Merksatz "heavy feet, light hands" ganz nice, aber es mag nicht jeder Anglizismen.
> 
> Hier gibt es mehrere nicht lastenfreie Aufprälle


Das Video zeigt schön das eigentliche Problem der Verständigung. 'Immer' und 'nie' sind bei Ratschlägen zu Verhaltensweisen grundsätzlich falsch. Man muss mit situativen Ausnahmen rechnen. Hier kommen die Fahrer meist ideal an die kritische Stelle. Sie können aber nicht vorausschauend 'dynamisch' reagieren, wenn sich das Gelände ändert. Sie können es nicht, weil der hohe Sattel sie hindert. Der erzwungen hohe Schwerpunkt ohne Korrekturmöglichkeit nach hinten (außer A... hinter den Sattel) bringt den Fahrer bei kleinen Störungen sofort in eine instabile Situation. Und durch den langen Hebelarm (hoher Schwerpunkt) geht dann alles sehr schnell.
'Heavy feet, light hands' oder 'lastfreier Lenker' sind ja kein Wert an sich, sondern sind für die kritische Fahrsituation gedacht. Die tritt beim Hindernis, bei der Landung und weiß ich wo ein. Da kann es sinnvoll sein, davor eine andere Position einzunehmen, um die richtige dort zu haben, wo man sie braucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (26. Januar 2016)

Sorry, aber fatzebock Videos laufen bei mir nicht! Und nein, ich werde auf fatzebock dankend verzichten können. Von daher, gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit sie zu sehen?


----------



## Marc B (26. Januar 2016)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Gestern so, morgen so, die Sachen von anderen einfach kopieren, gleichzeitig deren Bücher und Konzepte madig machen und dann was "eigenes"?. Des derleits aber nimmer...
> Naja, halt viel Spaß dabei.



Online-Diskussionen bringen nicht so viel, vor allem nicht mit Leuten, die einem pinzipiell negativ gegenüberstehen. Deshalb treffe ich mich mit offenen Kollegen häufiger und die ganze Sache gewinnt an Dynamik (plus im Real-Life redet man nicht so aneinander vorbei. Du hast bisher alle meine Einladungen abgeschlagen...). Was gestern verbreitet war, muss nicht das Optimum sein, viel entwickelt sich weiter und da ist Austausch eine super Sache. Im Februar bei der ersten Fahrtechnik-Tagung und auch sonst  Achja, wegen den Büchern, ich würde mein eigenes Buch auch nicht dem Kollegen empfehlen, der hier nach Enduro-Content gefragt hat. Sehe da keins am Markt, das seinen Ansprüchen passt. Zumal Bücher schnell veraltet sind, alle Coaches die mit Büchern / Videos / Artikeln in der Öffentlichkeit aktiv sind machen zwei Jahre nach Veröffentlichung schon vieles wieder anders. Fast ne Marktlücke, gell 

@Oldie-Paul Super interessant ist, dass der Top-Racer Mathias Flückiger im XC-Worldcup eine selbstgebaute Variostütze fährt, ich hoffe dass sich sowas durchsetzt! Auch gerade bei Amateur- und Hobby-Racern...

Beste Grüße,
Marc


----------



## Marc B (26. Januar 2016)

Hm, sie kam vom Weg ab, Sattel ist am Anschlag - war es eine Bodenwelle, die sie rauskickte?


----------



## hulster (27. Januar 2016)

Marc B schrieb:


> Da könnte man höchsten analysieren, warum er noch lebt



Ich finde solche Sachen gehören hier nicht rein. Eher das mit dem Mädel, dass du später gepostet hast.
Leute die Stunts probieren, Slopestyle oder Rampage fahren, bewegen sich immer im Grenzbereicht und müssen/wollen Sachen ausprobieren und trainieren. Das hat nix mit guter oder schlechter Fahrtechnik zu tun, auch wenn die Videos teilweis ammüsant sind.
.... teilweise möchte ich mir aber schon fürs zusachauen Schoner oder Tiefschutz anziehen....


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Januar 2016)

Marc B schrieb:


> Hm, sie kam vom Weg ab, Sattel ist am Anschlag - war es eine Bodenwelle, die sie rauskickte?


Selbstüberschätzung und untrainiertes Fleisch in einem Anflug von Spaß am Tempo...


----------



## Alumini (27. Januar 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Sie können es nicht, weil der hohe Sattel *in Verbindung mit dem tiefen Lenker (Raceposition)* *sie daran hindern*.


Hab das mal ergänzt. Der Sattel ist nur Teil des Problems. Ist ja kein Zufall, dass die Kollegen alle koppheister gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zask06 (29. Januar 2016)

Ich muss gestehen, die CCler mit 3Meter Sattelstützen die auch noch bis Anschlag draußen sind, rufen doch ein dezentes Schmunzeln bei mir hervor.
Ohne das jetzt böse zu meinen.

Das hat gewisse Ähnlichkeit mit Rennradlern bei Tour de France oder ähnlichem, Wenns die mal legt.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (29. Januar 2016)

Marc B schrieb:


> Hm, sie kam vom Weg ab, Sattel ist am Anschlag - war es eine Bodenwelle, die sie rauskickte?


Nein. Sie macht eine kleine Lenkbewegung, die außer Kontrolle gerät, weil sie zugleich ins Pedal tritt. Da sie im Sattel sitzt, ist das Vorderrad wenig belastet. Auf dem sandigen Boden wird es bei der Korrekturbewegung ganz verdreht. 
Es kann natürlich auch eine kleine, sandgefüllte Delle der Auslöser gewesen sein.


----------



## hulster (30. Januar 2016)

Ich muss meine Aussage von vorher revidieren. Auch das Mädel gehört nicht hier rein. Die Kleidung spricht ganz klar dafür, dass sich sich hier eher um eine Familientour oder so ne Art gebuchte Hoteltour handelt. Da erwarte ich mal per se keine Fahrtechnik.
Da braucht man nix analysieren sondern darf, sofern gewünscht, einfach mal nen Grundkurs empfehlen.
...wenn se jetzt noch Spaß dran hat...


----------



## Chainzuck (30. Januar 2016)

Richtig. Einzige Analyse: sie kann halt nicht fahren.


----------



## Normansbike (30. Januar 2016)

Nö nö, dat lich wohl am steilen Lenkwinkel.


----------



## Chainzuck (30. Januar 2016)

Stimmt. Liegt wie meistens  am falschen/schlechten Material. Da ist man als Fahrer machtlos.


----------



## Jens aus Lenz (3. Februar 2016)

Kann mir einer sagen, wieso es den Typen bei 0:47 plötzlich zerlegt?: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-...ik-in-perfektion.424122/page-75#post-13549681
Ich hab mir das jetzt unzählige Male auch in SloMo angesehen und kann nicht erkennen, wieso im plötzlich die Räder so ausbrechen.
Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## static (3. Februar 2016)

Da muss ein Stein, eine Wurzel oder eine Spurrinne sein...


----------



## Alumini (3. Februar 2016)

Jens aus Lenz schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen, wieso es den Typen bei 0:47 plötzlich zerlegt?: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-...ik-in-perfektion.424122/page-75#post-13549681
> Ich hab mir das jetzt unzählige Male auch in SloMo angesehen und kann nicht erkennen, wieso im plötzlich die Räder so ausbrechen.
> Jemand ne Idee?


Ich denke, er titscht mit dem linken Knie und/oder Ellenbogen an den Baum, während das VR leicht nach links eingeschlagen ist, und er in den Anlieger kippen will. Dadurch schlägts ihm das Heck rum, er knickt vorne ein und bääm.


----------



## grey (3. Februar 2016)

ja, glaub auch, dass er den linken Baum mit dem Lenker erwischt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (3. Februar 2016)

Alumini schrieb:


> ..
> 
> . Dadurch schlägts ihm das Heck rum, er knickt vorne ein und bääm.


Als erstes haut es das Vorderrad nach links herum.


grey schrieb:


> ja, glaub auch, dass er den linken Baum mit dem Lenker erwischt hat.


So kann ich das dann verstehen.


----------



## Alumini (3. Februar 2016)

Jau, Lenker klingt auch schlüssig, dass hatte ich als Ellenbogen interpretiert.  Ich krieg die Frames nicht so genau gestoppt am Bürorechner.


----------



## offa (3. Februar 2016)

grey schrieb:


> ja, glaub auch, dass er den linken Baum mit dem Lenker erwischt hat.



Lenker glaube ich nicht. Der ist recht weit weg vom Baum. Ellenbogen schon eher. 
Noch wahrscheinlicher glaube ich an irgendwas in der Spur + unglückliche Lage des Schwerpunkts. 

[offa-tapatalk]


----------



## Jens aus Lenz (4. Februar 2016)

Stimmt, jetzt wo ihr es sagt, denke ich auch, dass er links mit dem Lenker hängen geblieben ist. Hatte mich zu sehr auf die Räder konzentriert und gar nicht so recht geschaut, was er mit seinem Oberkörper macht.
Danke


----------



## Bartoss (16. März 2016)

Sind ziemlich unbequem aus...


----------



## Bartoss (16. März 2016)

Noch passiver kann man wohl kaum springen...
Sieht auch so aus als hätte er sich vorher nicht vorstellen können das sowas passiert...


----------



## Alumini (16. März 2016)

Hätte er im Flug mal kräftig die Arme angezogen, wär er jetzt ein Held.


----------



## mcmattb (17. März 2016)

Hi... sieht für mich so aus als wollte er den Sprung wegdrücken, hat damit aber viel zu früh angefangen (der Sprung ist zu groß um ihn komplett weg zu drücken) und war schon zu weit tief und hinten als das Vorderrad über die Kante geh. Damit hat er keine Chance mehr das Vorderrad hoch zu bekommen bis das Hinderrad an die Kante kommt. So geht er 'passiv' über die Kante und bekommt den üblichen Tritt von der Kante am Hinterrad und Autsch.


----------



## Bartoss (17. März 2016)

Du musst mal gucken wie seine Arme "einknicken" und sein Oberkörper Richtung Lenker geht, als er mit dem VR auf den Kicker "stößt"...
Er hockt wie n naßer Sack hinterm Lenker...null Impuls für irgend etwas
Im Flug hätte er auch nichts mehr retten können...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (17. März 2016)

Für die Weite des Sprungs und das Tempo, das es dafür braucht, ist der Kicker zu steil und zu kurz. Da staucht es jeden zusammen. Ich glaube nicht, dass der arme Kerl wie "ein nasser Sack" auf dem Bike hockt. Der Absprung ist einfach grausam gebaut.

Edit:
Man lese sich mal die Kommentar auf youtube durch. Direkt der erste sagt alles.


----------



## Bartoss (17. März 2016)

ok...der Kicker ist auch etwas steil...
Er sieht trotzdem sehr passiv aus, das er nach dem Kicker nichts aktives mehr machen kann ist natürlich klar...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (17. März 2016)

mcmattb schrieb:


> Hi... sieht für mich so aus als wollte er den Sprung wegdrücken, hat damit aber viel zu früh angefangen (der Sprung ist zu groß um ihn komplett weg zu drücken) und war schon zu weit tief und hinten als das Vorderrad über die Kante geh. Damit hat er keine Chance mehr das Vorderrad hoch zu bekommen bis das Hinderrad an die Kante kommt. So geht er 'passiv' über die Kante und bekommt den üblichen Tritt von der Kante am Hinterrad und Autsch.


Das ist die wechselwirkung von kicker und dem federungssystem. Auf dem kicker federt die gabel völlig ein. Wäre der kicker lang genug, würde sie noch in der auffahrt wieder ausfedern können und damit einen teil der drehung nach vorn reparieren. Sie federt aber aus, nachdem sie die kante passiert hat. Und in dieser nach vorne drehenden situation kommt noch der prächtige kick vom dämpfer.
Ideal für anfänger.


----------



## Fixpunkt (19. März 2016)

Der ist zu passiv. Hätte er vor dem Kicker das Rad nach unten gedrückt also gepumpt, hätte der Kicker ihn auch nicht so zusammengestaucht.


----------



## Alumini (19. März 2016)

Bartoss schrieb:


> Im Flug hätte er auch nichts mehr retten können...!


Gewagte Theorie, aber wenn er ruckartig die Arme und damit den Lenker zu sich nach oben gezogen hätte, hätte er sich stabilisiert, das HR wär tiefgegangen und er hätte nen 1a Superman hingelegt.


----------



## Bartoss (20. März 2016)

Alumini schrieb:


> Gewagte Theorie, aber wenn er ruckartig die Arme und damit den Lenker zu sich nach oben gezogen hätte, hätte er sich stabilisiert, das HR wär tiefgegangen und er hätte nen 1a Superman hingelegt.


Wenn dem so wäre gäbe es keine death sailor, oder wie das heißt, mehr.
Dann würde “einfach“ jeder den Lenker hochziehen, nachdem man n Tritt vom HR bekommen hat...
Edit:
Zudem kommt sowas ja eher überraschend...
Dazu noch die Schrecksekunde in der einem klar wird das gerade alles Scheiße ist...
Man kann auch viele Videos auf YouTube sehen in denen Leute Sprünge verkacken und z.B. vor Schreck den Lenker einfach nicht loslassen...Bei Stürzen von Pro's sieht man wiederum das ihnen die Erfahrung gelehrt hat sich bei sowas im Flug vom Bike zutrennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (7. April 2016)

Da stellt sich die Frage bei der Analyse, ob der Streckenabschnitt wetter-tauglich gebaut wurde *autsch*  Viele Überschläge...


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (8. April 2016)

Marc B schrieb:


> ... wetter-tauglich...



der war gut 

Habe ich mich 2011 bei der WM in Champery bei den meisten Fahrern auch gefragt.
Außer natürlich bei Danny Hart.


----------



## Bartoss (8. April 2016)

Abgedehen davon das viele das VR zu sehr fallen lassen bei dem Drop/ bzw. wahrscheinlich wegen dem rutschigem Untergrund schon sehr langsam runterdropen wollen...liegt da auch noch n recht großer Stein oder sowas direkt da wo viele mit dem VR aufkommen...ist den Stürzen über den Lenker dann auch noch zuträglich...
Edit:
Die "Landezone" wäre bei besseren (Wetter)-Bedingungen sicher weiter vorne vom Drop weg...


----------



## JensDey (8. April 2016)

Ich habe immer besonders Schiss bei Drops mit steiler Anfahrt, wo die Nase eh schon Richtung Hölle zeigt. Keinen Plan, wie ich die dann wieder hoch kriegen soll


----------



## FwLwSichTrp (8. April 2016)

Kann man das Video irgendwie als nicht FB Nutzer sehen? 

Gesendet von meinem MI 3W mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kadauz (8. April 2016)

JensDey schrieb:


> Ich habe immer besonders Schiss bei Drops mit steiler Anfahrt, wo die Nase eh schon Richtung Hölle zeigt. Keinen Plan, wie ich die dann wieder hoch kriegen soll


Die mag ich auch nicht. Das liegt aber zumindest bei mir daran, dass ich die Landung nicht sehe.



FwLwSichTrp schrieb:


> Kann man das Video irgendwie als nicht FB Nutzer sehen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MI 3W mit Tapatalk



Bei mir gings auch ohne Account. Eventuell geht es auf Smartphones nicht.


----------



## Jakten (8. April 2016)

FwLwSichTrp schrieb:


> Kann man das Video irgendwie als nicht FB Nutzer sehen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MI 3W mit Tapatalk



Auf dem PC ist es möglich!


----------



## FwLwSichTrp (8. April 2016)

Danke

Gesendet von meinem MI 3W mit Tapatalk


----------



## MaxBas (8. April 2016)

Habe gerade das monatliche Gipfeltreffen der Bruchpiloten entdeckt  Fail of the Month bei Pinkbike
Hier mal exemplarisch:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/fail-of-the-month-february-2015.html
Einiges zu analysieren


----------



## DrMo (8. April 2016)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (9. April 2016)

Bartoss schrieb:


> ...liegt da auch noch n recht großer Stein oder sowas direkt da wo viele mit dem VR aufkommen...ist den Stürzen über den Lenker dann auch noch zuträglich...
> ...



Es wäre wirklich nett gewesen, wenn die Streckenbauer einfach ein paar Schippen Erde vor den Drop geworfen hätten. Dann gäbe es nicht dieses Loch in der Mitte des Landung mit Steinplatte dahinter. Überhaupt nicht freundlich zum Abrollen bei langsamer Fahrt und schlechterem Wetter... Aua!


----------



## NewK (11. April 2016)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Habe gerade das monatliche Gipfeltreffen der Bruchpiloten entdeckt  Fail of the Month bei Pinkbike
> Hier mal exemplarisch:
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/fail-of-the-month-february-2015.html
> Einiges zu analysieren


Mal ´ne Frage zu dem Herr der die Treppen so schnittig fahren wollte: VR-Bremse gezogen? Zu enge Shorts? Oder zu schnell? Oder zu frontlastig?

Edit: Ok, sieht nach ´ner Mischung aus zu schnell und zu frontlastig aus, oder? Hat das VR gar nicht angehoben, meine ich...


----------



## Deleted 244202 (11. April 2016)




----------



## Oldie-Paul (11. April 2016)

Sorry Alpe,
aber diese auf lustig getrimmten schnitte finde ich einfach widerlich und vor allem respektlos gegenüber den fahrern. Und was bitte möchtest du hier diskutieren? Dass die gezeigten fahrer überfordert waren? Ich verfüge noch über eine normale grundausstattung an spiegelneuronen. Die fordern mich dann beim zuschauen. Amüsieren kann ich mich da nicht.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (11. April 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Sorry Alpe,
> aber diese auf lustig getrimmten schnitte finde ich einfach widerlich und vor allem respektlos gegenüber den fahrern. Und was bitte möchtest du hier diskutieren? Dass die gezeigten fahrer überfordert waren? Ich verfüge noch über eine normale grundausstattung an spiegelneuronen. Die fordern mich dann beim zuschauen. Amüsieren kann ich mich da nicht.


Vielleicht hätte ich noch "Einiges zu analysieren " dazu schreiben sollen?


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (11. April 2016)

NewK schrieb:


> Mal ´ne Frage zu dem Herr der die Treppen so schnittig fahren wollte: VR-Bremse gezogen? Zu enge Shorts? Oder zu schnell? Oder zu frontlastig?
> 
> Edit: Ok, sieht nach ´ner Mischung aus zu schnell und zu frontlastig aus, oder? Hat das VR gar nicht angehoben, meine ich...



Ich denke, dass der hohe Sattel eine wichtige Ursache für den bösen Abflug gesetzt hat. Er hat zu wenig Bewegungsfreiheit um die Komressionen an den Absätzen mit den Beinen abzufangen. Er fährt passiv und hält nur den Lenker fest. Kurz vorm Kameramann sieht man, wie es ihn deshalb nach vorn schiebt und er auf dem Lenker hängt. Der nächste Absatz wird auf dem Vorderrad gefahren... War schon bisschen wahnsinnig


----------



## cxfahrer (11. April 2016)

Die Viererstufen nimmt er ja im Schweinehopp und scheint mir dabei einen Impuls nach hinten oben zu geben (oder der Dämpfer kickt) - das ist aber bei den langen Treppen dann schlecht....er wäre ja fast schon eine vorher über den Lenker - hier fährt er nur auf dem Vorderrad:





Bin erst auch so eine Treppenkombi runter, und bei der letzten war ich auch auf einmal frontlastig. Die Dinger entwickeln einen eigenen Rhytmus.
Man sollte bewusst am Ende der Rampe/Treppe hochziehen vorn. Passiv nach hinten lehnen dürfte genauso falsch sein wie frontlastig landen.


----------



## JensDey (11. April 2016)

Seine Technik war auf die für ihn beherrschbaren Vierer ausgelegt. 
Er hätte ja nur Tempo rausnehmen müssen, Gewicht hinten bringen und auf Zwei Rädern bleiben. 
Die Frage ist auch wo er hätte landen wollen, wenn er aktiv die Front hoch gezogen hätte oder gar aktiv gesprungen wäre.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (11. April 2016)

JensDey schrieb:


> Seine Technik war auf die für ihn beherrschbaren Vierer ausgelegt.
> Er hätte ja nur Tempo rausnehmen müssen, Gewicht hinten bringen und auf Zwei Rädern bleiben.
> Die Frage ist auch wo er hätte landen wollen, wenn er aktiv die Front hoch gezogen hätte oder gar aktiv gesprungen wäre.


Ich denke nicht, dass Gewicht weiter nach hinten zu bringen die nötige Lösung gewesen wäre. Er war vermutlich durch die Überforderung verkrampft, konnte sich mit Mühe auf den Pedalen halten, war dadurch eh schon weit hinten, und über die verkrampften Beine konnte er seine Position und die des Bikes unter ihm sowie vor allem den Kick des Hinterrads nicht mehr kontrollieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensDey (11. April 2016)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass Gewicht weiter nach hinten zu bringen die nötige Lösung gewesen wäre. Er war vermutlich durch die Überforderung verkrampft, konnte sich mit Mühe auf den Pedalen halten, war dadurch eh schon weit hinten, und über die verkrampften Beine konnte er seine Position und die des Bikes unter ihm sowie vor allem den Kick des Hinterrads nicht mehr kontrollieren


Die Verkrampfung kam aus dem Versuch die Vierer zu droppen. 
Wenn ich das richtig sehe, sind ersten Stufen auch mehr als vier und die fährt er sauber auf zwei Rädern. Bei den Vierern fängt er an das Vorderad hochzuziehen, was sowohl Geschwindigkeit als auch Fahrposition unkontrolliert werden lässt. 
Den letzten Vierer hat er dann auch noch auf Nase gesetzt, so dass er die Geschwindigkeit nicht mehr reduzieren kann. 
Dann steht völlig unkontrolliert vor den 10 Stufen, verkrampft und der Kick ins Hinterrad gibt im den Rest. 

An der Stelle hätte er nur eine Chance gehabt wenn er den Speed wegbekommt, was wegen der schlechten Landung kaum möglich ist. Ich möchte die 10 nicht mehr mit einem Sprung bewältigen müssen. 

Resumee: Asphaltsurfer hat wohl recht.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (11. April 2016)

Danke für die Blumen, aber die stehen @Wurzelpedaleur zu, der hat das mit dem hohen Sattel und der Fehlerkette vor mir schon erkannt.


----------



## JensDey (11. April 2016)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen, aber die stehen @Wurzelpedaleur zu, der hat das mit dem hohen Sattel und der Fehlerkette vor mir schon erkannt.


Hoher Sattel lasse ich nie gelten. Meiner ist immer oben und ich stürze nie. 
Na gut, selten. 
Aber den Sattel sehe ich jetzt nicht so kritisch, wie die immer schlimmer werdenden Drops auf den Vierern und die dadurch viel zu hohe Geschwindigkeit. Denn ich gehe davon aus, dass er das Hinterrad immer mindest bis zur letzten Stufe bringen wollte. 
Man fragt sich schon, was der ursprüngliche Plan für die 10 Stufen war. Der ist das sicher nicht das erste Mal gefahren; so mit Cam.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (12. April 2016)

Ob der Sattel ursächlich war, kann ich nicht wirklich beurteilen, aber er hat vermutlich nicht zur Vereinfachung der Situation beigetragen. Der hohe Sattel ist halt gern mal im Weg, wenn ich tief und beweglich auf dem Rad sein muss.


----------



## Bartoss (12. April 2016)

Aktiv auf m bike sein mit hohem Sattel funzt nicht, erst recht nicht wenns um Sprünge geht/ versemmelte Landung retten geht....!
Ich finde der Typ war zu schnell für die letzten Stufen...Fahrwerk war noch eingetaucht, HR hat ein Kick gegeben...u.s.w....
Letzte 4er Treppe langsamer und es wäre wohl besser für ihn ausgegangen...


----------



## JensDey (12. April 2016)

Bartoss schrieb:


> Aktiv auf m bike sein mit hohem Sattel funzt nicht, erst recht nicht wenns um Sprünge geht/ versemmelte Landung retten geht....!


Das der tiefere Sattel bei DH und Trial-Chellanges von Vorteil ist, ist unbestritten und für diese Art Stunt wohl auch das Mindeste an Vorbereitung.
Ich fahr aber  nur XC - Tour und und da sind die Chellanges häufig an Stellen, wo sich das Absenken kaum lohnt. Da muss es halt mit Sattel oben gehen. Und so eine Treppe ist da auch nix Ungewöhnliches. Der XC/Tour-Fahrer fährt alle Stufen und der AM/Enduro/FR fliegt sie.

Jetzt ist aber immer noch die Frage, was machen wir mit den 10 Stufen, wenn wir die letzten Vier überspringen und sauber landen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (12. April 2016)

Denke das passt hier ganz gut rein. Viel Spaß!


----------



## Nico Laus (12. April 2016)

JensDey schrieb:


> Jetzt ist aber immer noch die Frage, was machen wir mit den 10 Stufen, wenn wir die letzten Vier überspringen und sauber landen?


Der Typ ist zu schnell. Schon bei den ersten Treppenfolgen ist ihm das Tempo unangenehm und um nicht zu weit zu springen, lässt er das Vorderrad herunterfallen und versucht die Kante zu schlucken.  Das kickt das Heck hoch.

Am Vierer abziehen und die 10er als Landung hernehmen, wäre eine Möglichkeit. Bremsen und kontrollierter fahren, wäre die andere.


----------



## Bartoss (12. April 2016)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Der Typ ist zu schnell. Schon bei den ersten Treppenfolgen ist ihm das Tempo unangenehm und um nicht zu weit zu springen, lässt er das Vorderrad herunterfallen und versucht die Kante zu schlucken.  Das kickt das Heck hoch.
> 
> Am Vierer abziehen und die 10er als Landung hernehmen, wäre eine Möglichkeit. Bremsen und kontrollierter fahren, wäre die andere.


Genauso sehe ich das auch...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (12. April 2016)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Am Vierer abziehen und die 10er als Landung hernehmen, wäre eine Möglichkeit. Bremsen und kontrollierter fahren, wäre die andere.


Nur so als laie:
Wenn ich genau hinschaue, kann ich in der 10er treppe die speichen des vorderrades klar erkennen. D.h. entweder hat er dort so heftig gebremst, dass das vorderrad steht und über die stufen rutscht, bis es plötzlich irgendwo grip bekommt. Dann geht es koppheister. Natürlich kann das auch ein artefakt sein (wie bei der postkutsche im western).


----------



## NewK (12. April 2016)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> [...]
> Am Vierer abziehen und die 10er als Landung hernehmen, wäre eine Möglichkeit. Bremsen und kontrollierter fahren, wäre die andere.


Dann hätte er aber noch schneller sein müssen, oder?




Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Nur so als laie:
> Wenn ich genau hinschaue, kann ich in der 10er treppe die speichen des vorderrades klar erkennen. D.h. entweder hat er dort so heftig gebremst, dass das vorderrad steht und über die stufen rutscht, bis es plötzlich irgendwo grip bekommt. [...]


Stimmt! Gut beobachtet, hast auch Recht! Er macht die VR-Bremse zu, wie man auch am stehenden Reifen sieht, nicht gerade die richtige Wahl.


----------



## hardtails (12. April 2016)

in meinen augen hat er nicht damit gerechnet das dieser teil der treppe ein paar mehr stufen hat.
dachte genausokurz wie die vorherigen, als er dann merkte das die länger ist und es nicht so geht wie die vorherigen ist herschte panik


----------



## Alumini (12. April 2016)

..Weil er den 4rer vorher verpennt und ihm das VR absackt. Dann kommt der Rebound aus der Gabel, er ist schon zu nah am 10ner, ist ihm zu schnell weil sein Plan "Rollen" ist. Daher Bremsreflex, VR fliegt ein paar Stufen, kriegt Grip, Abflug.

Den Vierer abbremsen, wäre meine Lösung. Den Freizeitfahrer möchte ich sehen, der aus der 2m Landung/Anfahrt heraus, mit hohem Sattel, sauber einen Bunnyhop in die 10er Treppe zieht.


----------



## Nico Laus (12. April 2016)

Also...das war jetzt kein Vorschlag, dass der Kerl da einen Bunnyhop ziehen soll. So war es nicht gemeint. Der ist doch offensichtlich überfordert. In der Slomo auch sehr gut zu sehen ist, dass er nur Passagier war. Festhalten und beten. Keinen Impuls nach hinten / Bike unter sich vor schieben an den Kanten. Ich vermute, wäre die Kamera nicht dabei gewesen, hätte er schon vorher Tempo raus genommen.


----------



## JensDey (13. April 2016)

Ist aber ein interessantes Lehrstück. 
Denn das ist eine wirklich reelle Situation. Nicht unbedingt als Treppe, aber machbarer Sprung gefolgt von einem steilen Stein-/ Wurzelfeld, welches nicht so einfach zu überspringen ist.


----------



## Max141111 (13. April 2016)

Eigentlich kann man den Fehler beim Vierer davor schon gut analysieren, denn da "verbockt" er es genauso, hat nur Glück dass er vom Boden vor dem Überschlag aufgefangen wird.
Sowie ich das sehe, steht jeweils die erste Stufe etwas nach oben raus, sieht man sehr gut am Vierer vor dem Crash. Diese gibt dem Hinterrad den "nach oben" Impuls, während er das Vorderrad einfach "fallen lässt". Er war wohl nicht mehr Herr darüber, ober er die Stufen nun dropped oder fährt.

Um diese Vorwärtsdrehung zu verhindern, müsste er diese erste Ministufe nach oben schlucken, was ihm bei dem Tempo wohl nicht mehr möglich ist.
Das blockierte Vorderrad am 10er hat Oldie-Paul sehr gut erkannt, allerdings sieht es für mich so aus, als ob der Überschlag beim ersten Bodenkontakt des VR (siehe Hubbewegung an der Gabel) schon unvermeidbar ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrMo (13. April 2016)

...


----------



## pndrev (18. April 2016)

JensDey schrieb:


> Ist aber ein interessantes Lehrstück.
> Denn das ist eine wirklich reelle Situation. Nicht unbedingt als Treppe, aber machbarer Sprung gefolgt von einem steilen Stein-/ Wurzelfeld, welches nicht so einfach zu überspringen ist.




Das ist vor allem seit langem hier endlich wieder ein Video an dem sowohl ein eindeutiger, vermeidbarer Fehler vorhanden ist, als auch diskutiert werden kann... Und es zeigt deutlich, dass Geschwindigkeitskontrolle sowohl schwierig als auch entscheidend ist. 

Die ganzen Crash-O-Ramas gehören hier nicht hin, dafür gibt's andere Threads.

Ähnliche Probleme bekommt man auch schon an einfacheren Stellen, wenn man durch Übung am Hometrail in den einfachen Passagen immer schneller wird ohne zu bedenken dass man dadurch "zu schnell" für die Schlüsselstelle ist.


----------



## JensDey (18. April 2016)

pndrev schrieb:


> dadurch "zu schnell" für die Schlüsselstelle ist.


Zu langsam ist noch doofer: man stürtzt auch und es sieht noch blöder aus!


----------



## rrrobin (1. Mai 2016)

Ich hab auch ein Crash-Video von mir beizutragen. Keine Sorge, passiert ist mir nix 

Bin mal auf eure Erklärungen des Fehlers gespannt, ich schreib dann später was ich meiner Meinung nach falsch gemacht hab...


----------



## RMSlayer70SXC (1. Mai 2016)

Moin,

die Kameraeinstellungen kann täuschen... aber wie es aussieht hast Du den Baum fixiert und nicht weit genug in den Kurvenausgang geschaut... könnte mit ursächlich sein. Die Geschwindigkeit sah jetzt nicht gerade nach zu hoch aus.


----------



## grey (1. Mai 2016)

Wirkt als hätt dich die Kuppe vor dem Anlieger etwas ausgehoben, auf dem loosen Bodenbelag bist dann recht passiv und schlechtem Winkel in den Anlieger eingefahren und mit dem panischen bremsen hast es auch nur schlimmer gemacht. 
Der teil den du dir als slomo ausgesucht hast ist zu spät, da war die Sache eigentlich schon erledigt. 

Bzw. Die Kurve wär sich noch ausgegangen wenn du dich getraut hättest, zu schnell warst nicht und selbst so spät in den Anlieger gerutscht, geht sich noch viel aus.. Aber da darfst halt nicht passiv aufrecht aus der Kurve bremsen sondern musst das rad punktuell reindrücken und auf die reifen vertrauen..


----------



## Oldie-Paul (1. Mai 2016)

Mmmh,
ich meine, du bist den kleinen anlieger davor (rechtskurve) zu weit rechts angefahren, dadurch in die modderspur geraten, musstest geradeaus laufen lassen und konntest deswegen den sturzanlieger nicht weit genug rechts anfahren. Helmkamera ist allerdings immer schwer auszuwerten.


----------



## pndrev (1. Mai 2016)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Mmmh,
> ich meine, du bist den kleinen anlieger davor (rechtskurve) zu weit rechts angefahren, dadurch in die modderspur geraten, musstest geradeaus laufen lassen und konntest deswegen den sturzanlieger nicht weit genug rechts anfahren. Helmkamera ist allerdings immer schwer auszuwerten.



Die Rechtskurve (Teil vom Chickenway) sah für mich noch ok aus. Die war nur nicht konsequent ausgefahren um wieder auf die Hauptlinie zu kommen die ja eigentlich geradeaus über den Kicker geht? 
Ich würde daher eher sagen, zu weit links in die Sturzkurve rein. Unten im Anlieger liegt immer der lose Schotter, damit hab ich auch mental Probleme. Dadurch dann geradeaus, weil einlenken gefühlt zu riskant ist. Geschwindigkeit hätte für den Anlieger locker gepasst, aber man muss halt im richtigen Moment den Mut und das Vertrauen haben die Vorderbremse wieder zu lösen. Hinten kann man ja "für's Gefühl" noch weiterbremsen. Da wird man wenigstens nicht schneller und kann trotzdem noch halbwegs lenken.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (1. Mai 2016)

pndrev schrieb:


> Ich würde daher eher sagen, zu weit links in die Sturzkurve rein. Unten im Anlieger liegt immer der lose Schotter, damit hab ich auch mental Probleme. Dadurch dann geradeaus, weil einlenken gefühlt zu riskant ist. ...


Klar, aber warum fährt er zu weit links rein? Ich meine, es ist wegen dieser stelle. Ich halte das für modder.Hier ist er zu weit rechts.




Jedenfalls hätte ich mich auf diese art hingelegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rrrobin (1. Mai 2016)

Also, aus meiner Perspektive wars so: 
Ich bin nach der Kuppe zu weit links gefahren (warum ist ne gute Frage, hat vielleicht wirklich was mit der Kurve davor zu tun), dadurch bin ich gefühlt senkrecht auf den Anlieger zu gefahren. Ich hab kurz nach der Kuppe schon gewusst, dass ich die Kurve nicht mehr kriege. Vielleicht hätte es funktioniert, aber mit dem losen Gerümpel dort auf meiner Linie war ich der Meinung ich schaffs nicht. Da hab ich dann angefangen zu Bremsen, aber schon im vollen Bewusstsein dass ichs nicht schaffe, das Bremsen war nur der Versuch, vorm Einschlag noch Geschwindigkeit abzubauen...


----------



## Nico Laus (1. Mai 2016)

Min 0:54

Genau dein Fall, allerdings hat er nicht gebremst und die Kurve genommen.


----------



## pndrev (1. Mai 2016)

rrrobin schrieb:


> Also, aus meiner Perspektive wars so:
> Ich bin nach der Kuppe zu weit links gefahren (warum ist ne gute Frage, hat vielleicht wirklich was mit der Kurve davor zu tun)



Solche Fehler fangen meist ein, zwei Kurven früher an... Einmal neben der Linie, dann wieder und das schaukelt sich auf bis es sich nicht mehr ausgeht.


----------



## AlexMC (7. Mai 2016)

Auch Können schützt nicht immer vor Bumm...die Analyse gleich mitgeliefert...


----------



## xalex (27. Dezember 2016)

um den Thread mal wieder zu beleben... Kein crash, aber mit Bitte um ANalyse hier meine pumptrack Versuche. Für hilfreiche Tips bin ich dankbar


----------



## orangerauch (27. Dezember 2016)

Läuft doch alles perfekt.
Beifall!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (27. Dezember 2016)

Finde ich auch, sieht gut aus. Die Kurven könntest du aber auch noch pushen. Da gehst du zwar tief hältst die Position aber bis zum Kurvenausgang.


----------



## xalex (27. Dezember 2016)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Finde ich auch, sieht gut aus. Die Kurven könntest du aber auch noch pushen. Da gehst du zwar tief hältst die Position aber bis zum Kurvenausgang.



ist mir theoretisch klar, kriege ich aber vom timing her nicht gebacken, wann fange ich an, wann habe ich die maximale streckung?


----------



## orangerauch (27. Dezember 2016)

Maximale kompession im kurvenscheitel, komprimiert bleiben, kurz vor dem hochpunkt am ausgang der kurve schnell in die maximale streckung gehen.


----------



## Marc B (21. März 2017)

Sabine Spitz aktueller Sturz scheint einarmig passiert zu sein, oder? (beim Trinken) - letzter Crash im Video:


----------



## cocooncrew (21. März 2017)

Marc B schrieb:


> Sabine Spitz aktueller Sturz scheint einarmig passiert zu sein, oder? (beim Trinken) - letzter Crash im Video:




Sieht tatsächlich so aus als ob sie das VR nicht mehr kontrollieren konnte, da Sie eine Hand an der Trinkflasche hatte.
Ein Moment unachtsam und das kann bei solch einer (wenn auch nicht technisch anspruchsvollen Teil der Strecke) dann passieren


----------



## Marc B (21. März 2017)

ja, und der Sturz sah heftig auf mit Gesichtslandung da auf den Steinen  Tough ist sie!


----------



## cocooncrew (21. März 2017)

Marc B schrieb:


> ja, und der Sturz sah heftig auf mit Gesichtslandung da auf den Steinen  Tough ist sie!



Absolut und dann noch mit dem Rücken auf die Steine  Respekt dass Sie danach noch weiter fahren konnte.

Edit: OTUSCH!!! Das sieht ja brutalST aus.


----------



## Marc B (3. April 2017)

Schon heftig diese Passage:

https://www.pinkbike.com/video/468448/


----------



## Bartoss (4. April 2017)

Marc B schrieb:


> Schon heftig diese Passage:
> 
> https://www.pinkbike.com/video/468448/



Alter Schwede.
Habe nicht alles gesehen, aber die, die in einem Zug gut runter kamen, hatten es fahrtechnisch echt gut drauf...war auch gut zu sehen...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (4. April 2017)

Kann mir mal einer die einzelnen fahrfehler an den entsprechenden stellen erklären?
Schließlich will ich ja auch mal die sau raus lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (4. April 2017)

So geschmeidig da die Jungs und das Mädchen da in Rotorua.
Astrein


In England genießt man den Frühling in vollen Zügen

Find ich auch sehr lehrreich


----------



## delphi1507 (4. April 2017)

Da frag ich mich beim ersten wo der scheinbar sehr 
Heftige Impuls herkommt. das wirkt ja als würde im das Rad herum katapultiert...


----------



## oBATMANo (5. April 2017)

Nasse Wurzel.
Durch die Kuhle nach Stufe ist der Hinterrad entlastet und flupp weg isses.


----------



## Bartoss (5. April 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer die einzelnen fahrfehler an den entsprechenden stellen erklären?
> Schließlich will ich ja auch mal die sau raus lassen.


Einfach echt steil, mit losem, rutschigem, verwurzeltem und unebenem Untergrund.
Zudem der Drop an einer super scheiß Stelle.
Fahrtechnisch auf jeden Fall Oberliga, und selbst da noch eher unangenehm.
Brauchst also nix analysieren...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (5. April 2017)

Bartoss schrieb:


> Einfach echt steil, mit losem, rutschigem, verwurzeltem und unebenem Untergrund.
> Zudem der Drop an einer super scheiß Stelle.
> Fahrtechnisch auf jeden Fall Oberliga, und selbst da noch eher unangenehm.
> Brauchst also nix analysieren...


Da bin ich jetzt aber erleichtert.


----------



## reblaus_MSP (7. April 2017)

Marc B schrieb:


> Schon heftig diese Passage:
> 
> https://www.pinkbike.com/video/468448/


Krasser scheiß, wundert mich dass da soviele ohne Handschuhe unterwegs sind


----------



## Nico Laus (8. April 2017)

Wundert mich eher dass da keine Matte am Baum ist.


----------

